# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Ophelia's Book O' Fun

## OpheliaBlue

12/28/04

Joy&#33; Had another LD. Was another *tornado* dream (tornado=personal dream sign). So I was watching 3 tornados doing a square dance of sorts when I decided I better do a reality test which came out positive for lucidity. So I was like, "Woohoo, alright...been a while. Now what was it that I wanted to do next time I attain lucidity?&#33;" So I thought and thought and thought....but I couldn&#39;t remember that I wanted to hook up with CT and *bleep*. Like *bleep* is such a hard *bleeping* thing to remember to want to do. This coming from a woman who hasn&#39;t *bleeped* in over a year.

Anyway, I lost lucidty after a few minutes of really uncomfortable concentrating (I don&#39;t like using my brain too much if it can be avoided). But yay I&#39;m happy that i finally LDed after such a long time.

----------


## CT

Bleeping will commence in approximately 30 hours.

----------


## whoeverwearevox

Way to go!!!

I had an LD a couple nights ago *first one in two weeks* 

Christmas Vacation = SUPER LDING

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Placebo

I can see this dream journal becoming the only one to have a lower percentage of posts from its author, than the peeps replying to it.
Maybe that should be turned off, for sanity's sake  :tongue2: 

Anyway, congrats. I'm doing real bad lately, in both the LD and LD w/ bleeping dept.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Getting back into the journal thing now that vacation is over and I'm temporarily out of work.

Having trouble remembering my dreams this morning, even though I remember having an extensive dream. Perhaps I'll remember bits and pieces later.

All I remember is some stupid HI of Harry Potter just before waking. Probably because I watched the 3rd movie yesterday.

[edit]Remember some more: something about finding my son's shoes that were lost, and lending my brother some underwear.  ::?:  [/edit]

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Meeeeeh, the crazy false awakening within a false awakening (etc) where I THINK I'm masturbating, but I'm really asleep. Then I wake up and I'm all horny, so I think, "I'll masturbate now," but I fall back asleep before I can get my hands anywhere near where they need to be, and dream that I'm masturbating and before I climax, I wake up and again, my hands are no where near, etc etc.

So annoying.

----------


## Xisdence

Didn't CT fix those sexual urges when he visited, or did you just develop a bigger appetite   ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Xisdence_
> *Didn't CT fix those sexual urges when he visited, or did you just develop a bigger appetite *



Hehe BOTH!!!!!!!!!

I had, like, 14 million mini-dreams last night. Let's see how many I can recount:

1. Underground bomb shelter thingy.
2. Making out with Shalom Harlow (I was a guy)
3. shaking hands/hooves with an over-ridden bull
4. sex with 2 different CT's (one was a large, one was an extra-large  ::shock::  ) semi lucid
5. weird guy in the elevator that stole my baby stroller
6. other weird guy that used complex calculus equations to crack security codes (who ended up trapped in a giant aquarium)
7. guy being swallowed up in the middle seat of an airplane
8. 2 girl scouts came by collecting money for the Red Cross relief fund. I gave them a $20. (Which is weird because i was just about to send it anyway irl.)

I'll add more details to some of them later.

----------


## CT

::shock:: 

2 of me eh? fun

----------


## OpheliaBlue

This time I dreamt that I was back in time, in college. But I was the age I am now. Was so weird because I kept questioning all my old friends, "Do I look 30?". "Yeah, you do." "Then how come I'm back in college and all of you are 18-20?" "Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh......."

Weird.

So I was living in the dorms. And my friends appeared to be a mixture of people I knew in college AND high school. This one dude, Michael, was there. He was an old high school band mate. Anyway, in the dream, I started hitting on him, trying to get something going. And it worked. Then I remember looking out the window of one of our classes, and I could see a parkinglot where Mike's car was parked. Then suddenly this bright yellow jeep started doing wheelies and other tricks, and totally landed on Mike's car, smashing half of it.

So for the whole dream, I'm trying to make this guy fix Mike's car before he sees it. And I have all this angst throughout the dream, becuause all our friends are like, "Well Lisa, since you two are an item now, YOU have to be the one to break it too him." By the end of the dream, when I had to show him his car, it was repaired.

There was a bunch of other random junk too, but I'm too lazy to post it in detail: Broken elevator, and some drama with my clothes, and I got a haircut I think.

My recall is improving thanks to this journal. Hopefully I'll be back up to my 2 LDs/week again soon.

----------


## Lomebririon

> 4. sex with 2 different CT's[/b]







> Then I wake up and I'm all horny, so I think, \"I'll masturbate now,\"[/b]







> I fall back asleep before I can get my hands anywhere near where they need to be, and dream that I'm masturbating[/b]



I sense a common theme.  :tongue2: 

I hope you get back to your 2 LDs a week soon.  :smiley:  It's been a really long time since I've had even one.  :Sad:

----------


## laracroft21

wow your dreams seem very similar to mine.  I have a recurring tornado theme too (I'm terrified of them).  Also about being back in school, or marching band, broken elevators, some other things you mentioned that I'm too tired to remember.....of all the dreams i've looked at so far on here (and I haven't been on here long) yours are the closest to the kinds of things I dream about.  Except the bleeping stuff, I don't get very lucky in my dreams!  :wink2:   BTW, it's cool that you are willing to share dreams that are that *personal*.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Sorry not to keep this in the context of the post , but i just noticed your name 4 the first time. Have you listend to Natalie Mechant's album called "Ophelia"? Its great!

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				4. sex with 2 different CT's
> 			
> ...



Um... Duh?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Mystical_Journey_
> *Sorry not to keep this in the context of the post , but i just noticed your name 4 the first time. Have you listend to Natalie Mechant's album called \"Ophelia\"? Its great!*



No I haven't. I didn't even know she had one out called "Ophelia". I'll check it out though, thanks man.

DISCLAIMER: Some not so nice junk to follow. We'll just call it Rated NC-17. Read at your own risk, I ain't editing shit.

Had another heap of dreams last night.

1. guy trying to rape me in the college bathroom and the ejaculating booby
2. shunned by David McKee
3. other red-head dude who wanted to "blow" on me at the restaurant
4. para-sailing with Nikki and the red bean-bag
5. star-spangled banner chorus, "play ball!" and the "shhhhhh" joke
6. shopping for baby food (pasta)
7. Erick singing "Una furtiva lagrima" with new hair

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's it.

No more journal for me. I don't know what the deal is, but ever since I started this up again, my recal has improved, yes, but I see more clearly WHY my subconscious was working so hard before to block them all out! They're full of sexual perverts and exboyfriends (NOT necessarily mutually exclusive btw).

I don't need a dream journal, I need a therapist.

Gonna take a break from this until I've destroyed a few deamons.

 :Mad:   :Sad: 

[edit]Disclaimer: same as before.

Ok, I don't want to break my journal just yet. I'll add the only parts I can remember from last night: David McKee again, only this time we were "back together" again. No idea why. Highly emotional. And stupid. Then this girl just started getting ass-raped by this guy who was alot like that guy from the movie Monster, and I was about to turn into NOT THE GIRL (earlier today I thought that, but JUST now I REMEMBER RIGHT!!!!!!!) I was about to turn into the GUY!!!!!!!!! But I woke up just in time. Was so horrible.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  What is WRONG with me???  :Sad:  [/edit]

----------


## laracroft21

:Sad:   sorry to hear that.  Good luck!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by laracroft21_
> * *sorry to hear that. *Good luck!*



Thanks laracita!  :wink2:  I decided to enter a tid bit from last night into my journal afterall (see edit). Guess I'm not a complete chicken afterall. Either that or I just have enough morbid curiosity to find out what kind of hell my brain will make up tonight!  ::?: 

BTW tell wheelz to PM me back god damnit.

----------


## CT

good luck with happy dreams this night, darling!

----------


## laracroft21

> BTW tell wheelz to PM me back god damnit.[/b]



I will, he was supposed to come back from Cali today but he's staying another week!  Having too much fun surfing and bleeping with Laura I guess..... :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Lomebririon

Sleep well my dear!

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *Sleep well my dear!*



  ::shock::   :Mad:   WHATS GOING ON HERE

----------


## Mickeys_Elbow

LMAO   ::o:   ::sniper::   Get him CT!

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by CT_
> *   WHATS GOING ON HERE*



I'm stealin' yo woman!

Whatcha gonna do about it huh?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Uh oh. I'm staying out of this one.

Disclaimer: same as before.

Anyway, my dream last night was still pretty sexual in nature, but at least not scary or derranged. I was with a sorta-CT at his sorta-house with his sorta-family. We were trying to have sex on the livingroom floor in the middle of the night (for some reason that was the only place we could get any privacy), and then his dad walked through the room.  ::?: 
CRAP!!! Was so frustrating. OH and CT had this, like, foot and a half long penis too. lol I'm so sick!!  ::lol::  So anyway, his dad goes into the kitchen without saying a word, and starts making breakfast at like 4am. CT is on top of me, but stops moving, and just sorta sighs and collapses and says, "Damnit dad!!" So at that point I though it would be really kinky to keep moving, so everytime he tried to say something to his dad, I gave him a good pelvic thrust, making it difficult for him to speak.  :Hi baby:  Was really fun. Then his mom arrived and helped his dad make these weird blueberry scones in the kitchen. So playtime ended.  :Sad:  Fucking Dutch and their 4am breakfasts.
 :Mad:  

Another dream I had involved my exhusband Arturo and some serious car trouble. We had a 1998 Ford Windstar van. Needless to say, those pieces of shit are all lemons. Was a bit stressful but not too bad.

----------


## Seeker

:Eek:   :Oops:   :Eek: 

Sorry I wandered in here!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *  
> 
> Sorry I wandered in here!*



LOL that's ok dude, they're not private entries.

Hehe, "private".

Ok bye.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt about being in college again. Kinda hazy on the details now because I waited so long. SERIOUSLY need to get a journal by my bed again instead of waiting until after I've posted in Senseless Banter for 10 minutes before posting here.

Anyway, then I had ANOTHER sex dream with CT. This time, we were in some weird hotel on a tropical island or something. Was really old and really exotic. We were having sex on the bed, then he was like "Let's do it on the floor." So I was like "ok" but I remember really really NOT wanting to stop at that moment just to get on the floor. But I did. Then by the time we got on the floor, he lost his erection. And I was like "god DAMNIT!!" So I said "Back on the bed!" And we resumed there without any trouble.

How odd, I don't have anything against sex on the floor. Wonder what that symbolized? Meh I don't care. So long as they're not derranged and twisted.

----------


## CT

well we did have sex on the floor that one time cause the bed was too squeeky!  Um. Maybe I did something wrong that time?  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by CT_
> *well we did have sex on the floor that one time cause the bed was too squeeky! *Um. Maybe I did something wrong that time?*



lol COURSE not sweety!

Ok 3 interesting dreams, 1 of them sexual (which was a bit twisted again  ::?:  )

I dreamt that CT IMed me, complaining that I wasn't "as available/sweet/lovey-dovey" as I used to be" or some junk like that. Then suddenly he was actually here in my house, and we were having an arguement in the kitchen. I was peeling a giant boiled potato and getting ready to slice it into a sort of mushy "pomme frites" shape, when CT stormed beside me, took all my knives, and proceeded to hide them or something in the dining room. All the while making the same complaint. I got SO incredibly pissed off and screamed "I TOLD you the way I was, blah blah blah, I can behave how the fuck ever I want, blah blah. Deal with it or get the fuck out!" It was horrible.  :Sad:  Anyway, I got one of the knives back, but it was all messed up and bits were peeling off. That's all I remember with that one.

Then I dreamt that my cat Sofie was in MAJOR heat, and I let this male cat in the room to screw her. The male cat was a young version of Kramer, a cat that my mom killed irl. Anyway, I watched them get it on. Then afterward I checked them for injuries, and swabbed the injuries with H2O2. Kramer had only a few scratches. But Sofie (now looking more like Mona, my cat that I had for 17 years but died a while back) had skin literally peeling away from her body. So she got a good swabbing. Anyway, the REALLY twisted part of it all was the fact that I purposely wanted to watch them screw so I could get off.

Last dream was cool. I was eating bbq chicken with some old work buddies at La Hacienda (crazy Tex-Mex restaurant in Dallas that has stuffed dead animals all over the place), and another group was coming to join us. And Kaniaz was in that group. So I remember being all excited to meet Kaniaz. When he showed up, he was like, 4 feet tall and looked about 10 years old. And so damn adorable!  ::lol::  He ran up to me and gave me this big old hug screaming "Lisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!" And I picked him up as if he were a little child. Very warm snuggly moment. (Sorry Kani  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  )

Ok that's all.

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *with some old work buddies at La Hacienda (crazy Tex-Mex restaurant in Dallas that has stuffed dead animals all over the place), and another group was coming to join us. And Kaniaz was in that group. So I remember being all excited to meet Kaniaz. When he showed up, he was like, 4 feet tall and looked about 10 years old. And so damn adorable!  He ran up to me and gave me this big old hug screaming \"Lisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!\" And I picked him up as if he were a little child. Very warm snuggly moment. (Sorry Kani  * * )
> 
> Ok that's all.*



heh, i just spilt coke all over me laughing at that.

----------


## Placebo

Hahahaah @ That!!! That is classic  ::D:   ::D: 
I remember dreaming of a work colleague called 'Big Joe' - and he was the size of a giant
Dreams can be so damn amusing...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a few dreams, but I waited too long to post them so now I only remember one:

I got to meet Lome, who just happened to be driving around Dallas one day. I saw him in his car at a stop light. He was this 40 year old dude with a blonde mullet. Don't know why it is that my subconscious likes to make my DV friends look like complete idiots. Oh well.

That's all I remember.

NO disgusting perverted dreams last night WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean darn.

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *I got to meet Lome, who just happened to be driving around Dallas one day. I saw him in his car at a stop light. He was this 40 year old dude with a blonde mullet. Don't know why it is that my subconscious likes to make my DV friends look like complete idiots. Oh well.*



Yay! 

40 years old with a mullet eh?  ::shock::  That must have been a sight to behold.

That happens to me too. The last DV member I had in my dreams was Paperdoll. She had dark blue skin and bright red hair. She lived in this little room on the top floor of some builing in an old english street. 


And WHAT THE HELL is that thing in your sig!?!  ::shock::

----------


## Kaniaz

Last time I saw Paperdoll in my dreams, she was in a tickle fight on the floor giggling going "oh! stop it you guys! hehehe". So, uh, yeah. Whenever I see DV people they appear retarded too.

----------


## Alex D

Aww... I wish I could meet DV people in my dreams, but all I see of them is them posting retarded things.





> NO disgusting perverted dreams last night WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean darn.[/b]



Awww, but I need my daily perverted fix.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Crap, I forgot all my dreams. Stressful night though. Had an arguement last night, and then some INCREDIBLY loud car woke me up at like 4 am and took me forever to fall back to sleep. I know I had dreams because I remembered them at that time. Just forgot them this morning. I WILL GET MY PINK FUZZY NOTEBOOK AND PUT IT NEXT TO MY BED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I'll just add MY paperdoll dream from like 6 months ago: I met her and we were going to go shopping at the mall together. She had blone hair kinda like Scarlet Johannsen in "Lost in Translation", and she was wearing one of those annoying little pink t-shirts with rhinestones on it. That's all I remember.

[edit]WOOHOO I was just reading one of Ame's posts and I remembered a dream:

I was in high school band again. I was sitting next to Robyn as usual, and can't remember what we were talking about. Then after band, we had to stack the chairs and stands. I was helping the band director with a huge stack of them, then we both fell on the floor. Then it got kinkaaay...no I'm just playing. I wish it had, he was kinda hot. Anyway, that's all I remember right now. Maybe more later.[/edit]

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *And WHAT THE HELL is that thing in your sig!?!*



That's a cloning gone wrong. Seeker gave it to me, I'm so happy.  ::happyme:: 

Anyway, my next sig is going to be me dressing up like the chic in your sig. I think it would make a great birthday present, if I knew when your birthday was.  :tongue2:  Oh stuuuuuuuupid, I remember it was Oct 21 right? Dang that's a long time away. Ok I'll make the picture for St. Patrick's Day then. Har.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Remembered like 4 dreams.

I was house-sitting for these folks, and I remember they had a pet fruitfly that I had to take care of and feed everyday. It lived in this little hamster cage. I remember it being VERY crucial that I take excellent care of this fruitfly. I can't remember what it ate (fruit I guess  :tongue2:  ), but I had to hand feed the little fucker. Was spoiled rotten it was. I was also supposed to let their answering machine take all the calls, but one time the phone rang and I went all spastic and punched some random button on the answering machine, deleting 1/2 of the messages on it. The guy was sooooooooooo pissed at me when they got back.

Then I remember being in some room with CT and there was this GIGANTIC killer wasp flying around. I screamed "CT KILL IT KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!!!" and I hid my eyes. He took care of it though.  ::smitten:: 

Then I tried and failed at robbing a bank (forgot most details.......YES ok I forgot my pink fuzzy  :Sad:  ).

Finally, I remember a friend of mine taking me to a gay bar. All the guys there were like 40 on up. So I walked around the bar, and noticed my FATHER sitting next to some guy, having a few beers. I almost peed.

Then I woke up I guess.

----------


## Fetish

your sig rocks blue  ::happyhappy::   i want that think in real life. hey you havent had any perv dreams latley thats depressing  ::morecrying::

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Anyway, my next sig is going to be me dressing up like the chic in your sig. I think it would make a great birthday present, if I knew when your birthday was.  Oh stuuuuuuuupid, I remember it was Oct 21 right? Dang that's a long time away. Ok I'll make the picture for St. Patrick's Day then. Har.*





Well, it's actually on october 22nd, but it's october 21st in the US when it's october 22nd in Australia.  :tongue2:

----------


## laracroft21

> So, uh, yeah. Whenever I see DV people they appear retarded too.[/b]



I guess I will know I *truly* belong to this forum when you guys start dreaming about me.   Hehe.  I want to be a big pink dragon in someone's dream.

----------


## The Guardians

*sigh* There seems to be no room in anyones dreams for old Guardian'... I guess I'm the only one who can dish it.... (ask greywolf and je33 what they think dish is ;D )

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't remember my dreams today.

Couldn't sleep last night, too cold.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold.  ::blue::

----------


## CT

no thoughts about me to keep you warm?  

poor thing  :Sad:

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by CT_
> *no thoughts about me to keep you warm?
> 
> poor thing *

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Remembered a couple last night.

Remember flying in a plane with Chris somewhere. When we got off the plane, I headed for baggage claim, and some random lady was holding Chris for me, while he proceeded to throw-up all over the place. I remember it quite vividly: was chunky and pink, from drinking power-ade. Then we had trouble finding which bags were ours. I accidentally dumped over someone's bag and about a million buttons fell out of it. This dream loosely resembled some of the stresses and madness I endured on my trip to Arizona earlier this month.

Anyway, in the next dream I was wandering arounde a mall late at night. I ran into this guy (who really really REALLY reminded me of someone, can't remember who though  :Sad:  he was young, like 19 or 20, that's all I really remember.) We ended up going back to his place and having sex. It was normal sex, sorry folks  :tongue2:  .

Uh, seems like there was another dream, can't remember at the moment.





> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> **



HAHA cute Lome. You draw him?

ps. I'm gonna record that damn song already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::bigteeth:: 

[edit]Ooooo I remembered 2 more dreams.

I dreamt that I was back in that mariachi band, but this time they needed a 2nd trumpet player. So Nikki was all, "Lisa! You used to play french horn! YOU could play trumpet." So there I was trying to sight read this trumpet, but my lips wouldn't phonate properly on the mouthpiece. I just kept making these airy sounds that sounded all crap.

Then I remember I was living in NY again. And I was going all over Manhattan, looking for a store that sold this special juice. All I knew was that there was a store on Lexington Avenue that had it. But I kept getting lost in the subway system and couldn't find the street. Which is retarded because I know perfectly well that it's on the north side of Central Park. (Afterthought: Hey, there was a huge fire in the subway at Lexington Ave. when I was living there, about 1 1/2 years ago. I just remembered that. It sucked because it fucked up the subways all the way to south of Queens where I lived. Took me more than 2 hours to get into the city.)
[/edit]

----------


## Fetish

can we have details on the latter dream  ::wink::

----------


## The Guardians

God grey....You can SOOO not dish.....  :wink2:

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Lomebririon
> 			
> 		
> ...



Sadly no. I was going to draw one like this, but the expression on his face is pure gold.  :wink2: 





> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *ps. I'm gonna record that damn song already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Take your time.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Couple dreams that I remember. I got back together with Michael. Remember being really happy at first, then unhappy because "he hasn't changed."

Then I dreamt that I was browsing hipforums and I came across some of Josh's posts. And his "location" said:

Par.
France

I remember I was soooo jealous...but at the same time happy for him? Kinda weird. Then in that post he had included pictures of himself in France. The first two were of him in some dumpy Parisian flat, and his hair was much longer and darker. His expressions were strange. Then the next one was up close of his face, and his hair was loooong and golden, and past his shoulders even. I could even reach into the picture and run my fingers through the actual hair. I said, "Oooooo Josh, I LOVE your hair this long." But his face looked really fucked up in it, like exaggerated features. And his eyebrows were thick and black. I barely recognized him. I remember thinking to myself "Funny how a really attractive person can begin to look ugly to you once you get to know him, if you don't like his personality anymore. Then the next picture was titled "moustache" because it was a close-up of his upper lip, which gradually began to morph and look like the upper lip of a walrus. Even the "moustache" hairs looked like those thick black walrus whiskers.

That's all I got so far. I'm sure there was more, maybe I'll remember later and I'll post it.





> _Originally posted by Lomebririon+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lomebririon)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-OpheliaBlue
> 			
> 		
> ...



You're just saying that so you'll win the challenge by default!!!!!!!!  :Mad:  Well ok, you won it anyway.

AND YOUR AWARD SHALL BE I\'m not gonna saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Insomnia Attack!!!!!!!

Rememebr one crap dream though: I was in a college music class, only it was being instructed by one of my chef teachers from culinary school. So the class is a sort of violin class I guess (I do not play violin). So Chef Hodges calls on me to "sing" the violin part. And sure enough, my music had words, in English, german and italian. So I start with the English, and I'm doing ok, when he says "Ok switch to the german." Which I do, but the words are all jumbled and illegible. So I just decide to switch to the italian and nail it.

When all that was over, chef says, "Ok, how many of you can play the vehicle? Raise your hands." I'm, assuming he meant "violin" so I don't raise my hand. Then I turn around and Nikki is sitting behind me with her hand up. She asks me why I didn't raise my hand. I said "Because he asked who here can play the vehicle? What's he going to ask next, 'Who here can drive a violin?' ????" Nikki just kinda giggles, so I turn back around. I lean back and put my feet up on the desk when I notice that I'm wearing my old blue baja that I got in Mexico when I was in college. So I ask Scott Scripps (old SMU opera buddy), "Hey man, rememeber when baja's were popular, like 10 years ago? Heh."

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You're just saying that so you'll win the challenge by default!!!!!!!!  Well ok, you won it anyway.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Ooh a mystery prize!  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt that I was pregnant, and the father was either CT or my ex-husband.  :tongue2:  When I went into labour, she popped out in like 30 seconds (instead of the 12 hours I went through with my son). CT was there, and I asked him what we ought to name her. He said "Lilith" (that's the name Lome picked out in the \"name your children\" thread).

So then I started breastfeeding her (she looked JUST like Chris when he was an infant), but I had like this major propulsion-lactation going (what is it with me and ejaculating boobies??? Honestly. I swear I have like major penis-envy or something). So it was kinda cool, had 2 kids now, 1 boy and 1 girl, and I started talking with some random DC about how they'll be 1 year apart in school. OH and she was born in March (like 2 months into the future), and I remember it being like a 2 or 3 month pregnancy. I never even looked pregnant. But she was normal size when she was born. Weird.

Anyway, that's all I remember so far. Oh and something about crawling around in my old neighbour's juniper garden and giving them pictures of my kids.

Oh I had a second dream about this guy who invented some new nail-polish colours that he wanted to test on me. And some weird stage make-up. I'm getting a bit stressed about my opera coming up I guess. Damn I really need a manicure.

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So then I started breastfeeding her (she looked JUST like Chris when he was an infant), but I had like this major propulsion-lactation going (what is it with me and ejaculating boobies??? Honestly. I swear I have like major penis-envy or something).[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



 ::shock::  OMG a prophecy! PEE ON ONE OF THEM TESTS, QUICK!!! 
 ::hrm::  wait... january - march... thats not a full 9 months now is it.  :tongue2:

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *When I went into labour, she popped out in like 30 seconds (instead of the 12 hours I went through with my son)*



Okay, I gotta ask, why does your profile say that you're male?    ::?:

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by TygrHawk+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TygrHawk)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-OpheliaBlue
> 			
> 		
> ...



we're kinky that way

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Dreamt that I was pregnant, and the father was either CT or my ex-husband.  When I went into labour, she popped out in like 30 seconds (instead of the 12 hours I went through with my son). CT was there, and I asked him what we ought to name her. He said \"Lilith\" (that's the name Lome picked out in the \\\"name your children\\\" thread).*



Yes! That name rocks. I'm glad you like it.

Mwahaha!!! My plan is coming to fruition. I am already helping to name your children. Soon, I shall subtly make my way into your everyday life, then I shall become your gardner/pool boy/cabana boy in much need of "attention". We shall then have frequent illicit liasons filled with love and hot, dirty passion, while your man is at work.

...

I hope I din't say that out loud just now.  :tongue2:

----------


## CT

allright, thats it. From now on all personell will be female. Or neutered. 

Muahahaha. Whats left of your evil scheme now, you evil scheme-maker?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok ok ok, come on CT. you and I should be able to have ONE toy on the side right? Right.

So I get Lome, and you get Kaniaz.  :tongue2: 

You may neuter Kaniaz if you wish.

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Ok ok ok, come on CT. you and I should be able to have ONE toy on the side right? Right.
> 
> So I get Lome, and you get Kaniaz. 
> 
> You may neuter Kaniaz if you wish.*



uh. I'd rather have chics.   :tongue2:

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by CT_
> *allright, thats it. From now on all personell will be female. Or neutered. 
> 
> Muahahaha. Whats left of your evil scheme now, you evil scheme-maker?*



Thou shalt not feast upon me!  ::shock:: 

My testicles will remain firmly where they are thank you! There are ways around your participant restrictions!

*Ahem*

[b]Hi there! I'm Lomelina! I'm a girl! I'm super psyched about talkin' with you guys! Gee whiz golly!
Lomebririon's so great! I want him to cockslap me and pop my cherry!

See?  :smiley:  

Also CT, does that mean you can't participate?

----------


## Fetish

lomelina sounds hot lomebririon dget me a date with her   :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't feel like updating my journal in detail, so here's the spreadsheet I did for Seeker's project instead:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

YAY for lucid napping!!!!!!

I don't remember exactly how I became lucid. I was dreaming about conducting a children's choir, then suddenly I was in northern california with my dad, and I was lucid. So I was like "Quick quick, think of what you want to do!" Unfortunately I wasn't clear-minded enough to remember Seeker's task about the smurfs. And I still felt like I was kinda in my bed, so I began to fly. But it was weird, like I felt like sometimes I was flying, then sometimes a feeling of being in bed and having this sensation that I was swimming. So smart me quickly thought that I should turn this into lucid sex, since I can't seem to get out of this bed. So I began riding my favourite movie star, until my son woke me up irl. Heh, oh well. Was still kinda fun.  :tongue2: 

edit: testing edit

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a weird dream about wasup last night (I just love how my brain decides how DV members must look in real life even though I have never seen them):

I was at wasup's house and we were playing in his room. He had one of those kiddie bunkbeds all to himself. He looked like a 25 year old guy, with a slightly receeding hair line. But the hair he did have was really short and dyed blue. And his eyelashes on one eye were also blue.

Then his mom called us into the kitchen, and she was kinda pissed because an adult woman was playing with her teenage son in his bedroom. We explained that we weren't "doing anything" (all I did was run my fingers through his weird blue hair for a couple minutes). Then she said I had to leave, and if wasup wanted to talk to me, he could just use the "delta".  I wondered what that was so I asked. She got angry and shouted at me "The delta THE DELTA!!!!!" And then proceeded to unveil a giant red button on the kitchen counter that had been concealed by a dish towel. Then she pounded it once with her fist to deonstrate that it was some kind of communication apparatus. Sorta like a phone I guess.

So I was doomed, never to return to my friend's house, forever using the stupid delta phone if I ever wanted to talk to him again.  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Couple dreams I remember. The first one was pretty boring, so I'll keep it short:

Dreamt I was doing the met competition again, this time in Dallas. Kept seeing unusual people there: Stephanie B., Danielle B. and Carmen J. Which is really weird since none of them sing opera. Everyone said I sang the best, but I didn't get past the 1st round this time (that's SO typical of Texas btw...that's why I did the met in California last year. Texas judges don't know shit about young voices and what they should sound like).

The next dream was in El Paso, but looked more like North Texas than East because there were fields, not desert. Anyway, I was staying in a spanish villa neighbouring a sheep farm. The voices in my head told me to leave the gate open so that it would attract wolves. So I opened the gate when no one was looking, then climbed to the roof of the villa and waited. Gradually, a few sheep began to wander toward the villa. But so did one of the sheep dogs. A big, mean, golden retriever. He got in between the sheep and the villa, and gave me a nasty look. I was like "Neener neener neeener" because I was so high up. But the fucker jumped up and got on the roof!!! Must have been a good 20ft jump! So he knocks me down and bites my hand, holding me down so I can't get away. Everytime I try to move or get my hand free, he growls at me and bites down harder. I try making friends with him, pet him, even yelling "BAD DOG!!" but nothing worked. My hand hurt. Then he began to look a little worried, and I noticed something big black and furry out of the corner of my eye. A big black wolf had gotten up on the roof. He fought the dog off me.  :smiley:  Then me and the wolf got off the roof, and I led him into the garage. I found some canned food, so I grabbed a can of salmon and showed it to him. He looked at me as if to say, "Salmon? Hell yeah!" As I was opening it, he was getting all excited and impatient. It was hard though because I had this painful wound on my left hand. I glanced down at the wolf, and wondered if he was male or female. "What should I call you?" But all he could think of was the salmon. I got this feeling that we shared some kind of psychic bond. Then I got a pang when I remembered that wolves mate for life. Anyway, I set the salmon on the floor, but he knocked half of it out of the bowl before I could set it down. Hungry fellow! I cleaned up the mess, and left him alone for a bit and closed the door behind me. Started to wonder if he was the one who told me in my mind to leave the gate open.

Then I went to visit the sheep herder and his crazy dog...dogS actually. But that was boring also. Then I woke up. I wished I could have become lucid, because I missed my wolf pal right away. Next time I have an LD, I will summon the wolf straight away. I owe him a damn steak for saving me, not a stupid can of salmon.  :tongue2: 

He kinda looked like this:

  

Adorable little fella ain't he.  :tongue2:

----------


## wasup

That dream about me sounds like a normal day at my house.

----------


## Lomebririon

That wolf sounds like a neat friend.  :smiley: 

It would be cool to have like a dream pet/companion that you could explore with.  8)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a semi-lucid dream last night. Was night and I was near a forest full of wolves and coyotes. I started howling to see if I could lure my buddy, but then every beast in the forest started howling back. Really scared me (partly because I'm sometimes scared of the dark and I'm TERRIFIED of coyotes). Then I sorta became lucid and decided to fly out of there (if I had been FULLY lucid, I would have just summoned Wolfy to protect me...damn semi-lucidness  :Mad:  ). And as I was flying away, I saw all kinds of pairs of glowing eyes in the darkness of that forest. Nearly fucking pissed myself.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Remembered a couple dreams. One about trying to justify to a class why it's better to adopt from the SPCA rather than private animal adoptions blah blah.

In another dream, I was chatting with Lomebririon (I seriously chat too much if I'm dreaming about it  ::?:  ). I can't remember everything we were talking about, but I remember he made this really clever comparison between me and a sapphire. It wasn't the typical cheesy "You are beautiful and dazzling like a sapphire blah blah", rather it was more metaphysical. Like using the sapphire's other physical properties as a metaphor. I don't remember exactly what he said. I just remember being gracious of the flattery and complimenting him on his originality.



Sapphires are my favorite gemstone. Not only because they are blue, but because they are symbols of constancy, truth, and virtue. Second in hardness to diamonds only, the sapphire's beauty, magnificent colors, its transparency but also its resistance and permanence are characteristics which gemstone lovers and experts assign to this precious jewel. The 98.6-carat deep blue sapphire in a diamond and platinum necklace above was designed by Cartier and was found in Sri Lanka. The piece was a gift to the Smithsonian Institute by Countess Mona von Bismark in 1967.

Ain't she a beaut??

----------


## CT

much like you, my love   ::wink::

----------


## Fetish

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> * 
> 
>  I missed my wolf pal right away. Next time I have an LD, I will summon the wolf straight away. I owe him a damn steak for saving me, not a stupid can of salmon. 
> 
> He kinda looked like this:
> 
>   
> 
> Adorable little fella ain't he.*




maybe its me   ::roll:: 

yay i hate salmon damnit err i like it kinda but i like steak  more

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well this dream was weird:

I dreamt that I went to buy an engagement ring for this girl. She had been my friend, but wanted to take it to the "next level". I had said "no" because I wasn't gay. But then at some point in the dream, I decided to marry her anyway. So I broke up with CT, then asked him to drive me to Tiffany's and Co. to buy her the 1 c. Lucida solitaire (which is the ring I have always wanted). Then I asked CT to drive me to the mall to meet the girl there. The plan was that I was going to take her to the ice cream parlour where we met, and propose to her there. While CT and I were in the car, I took the ring out of its box and put it on my own finger, admiring it. Then CT asked me if I knew what I was doing. I was like, "no". I even remember thinking that it might be a rather bad idea, seeing as how I'm not gay, and the girl will most likely want to have sex since I'm asking her to marry me and all. Those thoughts began to worry me. Anyway, CT dropped me off and I met her at the parlour. I got down on one knee and showed her the ring and proposed. She said "yes"  :tongue2:  . She put the ring on but it was a bit too big, so we went to have it resized then I woke up. Never saw this girl before that I recall, was just a random DC. She was cute though: petite, a little tom-boyish with short spikey hair that had been bleached white. Kinda weird that I dreamt this because last night in real life I was chatting with Aphius and explaining how I didn't want to go to a Maverick's game with my friend Nikki because she wanted it to be a "date" but I just want to be friends. Oh the drama.

Anyway, here's the ring:



PS. It's just a coincidence that the ring above is called "Lucida". I've been in love with that cut even before I knew what lucid actually meant.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreams are getting wackier and wackier.

I dreamt that I was having another baby (I think CT was the father). I was doing it (edit: "it" as in giving birth, not having sex...I re-read that and was like, woah whoops!) all natural and shit in a hotel room and I remember my mom was there. It wasn't really painful this time, and I was in labour for like only 5 minutes. She looked a bit like Chris at first, and I started breast-feeding her (edit: "her"=baby, not mom  :tongue2: ). Which was cool because it made me feel all special again. Like "Look what I can doooooooo!". Anyway, I wasn't sure of the gender at that time, so I peeked while she was eating, and yup...no stem and cherries. I sorta remember naming her Lilith (again with the Lilith thing). My mom was passed out in the other bed and didn't even know I had given birth yet. So I put Lilith down on the floor to play with Chris (she was roughly 16-months-old now in appearance...even though only 5 minutes had passed). I said "Mom, you have a grand-daughter now, look!" And She and Chris were running around, playing and pooping everywhere. She looked the same age as Chris now, except that she was a bit taller. And I thought, how odd seeing as how she was only about 5 minutes old. She even had long brown hair and bluish-green eyes...same coloring as CT. Too bad that didn't make me lucid. Oh well. Then I woke up and I was wishing I really had a daughter  :Sad:  . Who wants to make one with me?!?!?!?!?!  :tongue2: 

She looked just like this:

 

Ain't she a cutie!

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Who wants to make one with me?!?!?!?!?!*



I'm sure CT would be glad to, so long as he doesn't have to accept any responsibility whatsoever.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-OpheliaBlue
> 			
> 		
> ...



OUCH!!! *zing*

You'll pay for that one Lothgark.

----------


## Gothlark

Oh no, the return of the dancing arse!  ::shock::  And you reversed the first letter in the two syllables of my new nickname!  ::holyshit::   :wink2:  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *And you reversed the first letter in the two syllables of my new nickname! *



I DID?!?!??!?!??!?!??!?!?!

You're KIDDING!!!  :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Being followed around by vampires and ghosts this time.

At least the vampire was the sexy Frank Langella from John Badham's 1979 _Dracula_. In the dream, I was sleeping at a friend's place I guess. It was a turn of the century style mansion, and I slept on the couch downstairs. The Count would visit me every night, but not at night actually. He would appear in the morning, just before the sun rose. So it would be light out, but no direct sunlight. Then the moment the sun appeared he would vanish. I don't really remember what we did, just that he refused to bite me, and I was always sad when he vanished. The final night he "visited" me, I was still asleep. He sat at the edge of the couch, which woke me up. He was invisible this time though. And I could sense in the tone of his breathing that he was upset about something. I reached out blindly and felt the sleeve of his shirt. So I grabbed it and pulled him to me. And just before I could embrace him, he disappeared. I knew of one place, this very bizzare place, where I could search for him at night. So I vaguely remember roaming this odd half-building/half-outside kinda place, full of smoke and liquid *tornadoes*

Later on I dreamt that the ghost of some dead lady and her daughter was following me and some friends at a party. We kept seeing the ghost of what we thought to be the little girl, before we later realised it was actually the ghost of the mother. She just looked like a little girl because apparently ghosts have no sense of time or something. That's all I remember about that dream. That and being scared of the ghosts.

Then some retarded dream about getting Glamour Shots, but that may have been because I recently watched _Napoleon Dynomite_.

Baby bottles etc.


Here's Frank Langella from that movie:



God DAMN he's hot.

----------


## Gothlark

I killed Count Clean for you and you made a new guy?  What the hell is it with you and vampire lovers?  Weeeeeird fedish there, Lisa.  CT, next time you meet her, bring some fangs and a cape.  Maybe go goth for a bit too.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *I killed Count Clean for you and you made a new guy?  What the hell is it with you and vampire lovers?  Weeeeeird fedish there, Lisa.  CT, next time you meet her, bring some fangs and a cape.  Maybe go goth for a bit too.*



HEY!!!! The undead rock man!

Besides, inside we're all dead meat.

 :tongue2: 

[/cheese]


ps. Lome knows why this is funny. Or not funny. Ok whatever.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok I was trying to take a nap this afternoon, but there was too much commotion around the house. So I just kept on having these quick little 5-minute cat naps. Anyway, during one nap, I dreamt that I slowly opened my eyes as I woke up, while lying on my side facing my computer. It was turned on and the DreamViews index page was up. I immediately became lucid because I knew the computer was off before I went to sleep. But I woke up before I could get up and do anything. But the cool thing was, when I actually DID wake up, I slowly opened my eyes and I was in the same exact position as in my dream. And I was looking at my computer from the same exact angle, but this time it was turned off like it was supposed to be. It was literally like I had opened my eyes once, computer was on. Closed my eyes. Then opened them again, computer was off.

Weird.

----------


## Gothlark

That's pretty cool.  My subconscious sometimes does crap like that.  It introduced my dad into a dream in the exact spot where the phone was.  My dad had called during this dream and I was somehow able to keep in it.  But yeah, pretty cool.

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *In another dream, I was chatting with Lomebririon (I seriously chat too much if I'm dreaming about it  ). I can't remember everything we were talking about, but I remember he made this really clever comparison between me and a sapphire. It wasn't the typical cheesy \"You are beautiful and dazzling like a sapphire blah blah\", rather it was more metaphysical. Like using the sapphire's other physical properties as a metaphor. I don't remember exactly what he said. I just remember being gracious of the flattery and complimenting him on his originality.*



Hey cool! I only hope I can be as dashing in real life.   :wink2:  





> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *HEY!!!! The undead rock man! 
> 
> Besides, inside we're all dead meat.*



 ::chuckle:: 

I totally agree, the undead are mad sexy.  ::D:

----------


## Yume

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Ok I was trying to take a nap this afternoon, but there was too much commotion around the house. So I just kept on having these quick little 5-minute cat naps. Anyway, during one nap, I dreamt that I slowly opened my eyes as I woke up, while lying on my side facing my computer. It was turned on and the DreamViews index page was up. I immediately became lucid because I knew the computer was off before I went to sleep. But I woke up before I could get up and do anything. But the cool thing was, when I actually DID wake up, I slowly opened my eyes and I was in the same exact position as in my dream. And I was looking at my computer from the same exact angle, but this time it was turned off like it was supposed to be. It was literally like I had opened my eyes once, computer was on. Closed my eyes. Then opened them again, computer was off.
> 
> Weird.*



I'm thinking it could be deja vu for the future. You sleep and see the computer on to the index. Maybe if you got to sleep longer you may have found an interesting post in your dreams.

Just a man passing by.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Semi-lucid dream. Me and some friends were being pursued by Mike Meyers (as in HALLOWWEEN, not AUSTIN POWERS), and he basically had us cornered in a big public bathroom. But he didn't look the same as in the movies. He was still a really big guy, but he didn't wear a mask or appear to be retarded. Just a regular big dude (kinda hot too) who wanted to kill us. I noticed he had an old-fashioned razor that he was going to use to slice us to bits. Then I became just lucid enough to think, "Hey, this is a dream, so I can knife fight with this dude and even if he cuts me, it'll be ok." But I didn't have enough lucidity to change scenarios. Oh well. So I tell my friends to stay in the bathroom, and I run out and make Mike follow me. Then I stopped, turned to face him, and did a "Bring it, bitch" gesture with my hand. The first thing he did was take a swipe at me with the razor, which I blocked with my hand. But it cut me. I was holding his wrist really hard, and managed to make him drop the razor. Then I knocked him to the floor and got on top of him. Then suddenly he was a passive, sane person. Then I began to take advantage of him sexually, etc.





> _Originally posted by Yume_
> *I'm thinking it could be deja vu for the future. You sleep and see the computer on to the index. Maybe if you got to sleep longer you may have found an interesting post in your dreams.*



I don't believe in that psychic phoney baloney. I just think it means I spend to much frikkin time on DreamViews.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a crazy gender-bender dream 2 nights ago. Non-lucid, go figure.  ::?: 

I was with CT and we were taking naked pictures of eachother. During one of my more creative poses, I bent over in front of a mirror to take a gander at my genitalia. And low and behold! I was sporting a dick and balls.

But instead of becoming lucid, I rationalized the situation by telling myself that it was simply gravity...pulling down on....things (what things I don't know), creating the illusion of a dick and balls. They were small though. And I remember even thinking, "Well ALL women have a small dick and set of balls."

Eat your heart out Freud.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a weird dream about Lome. Probably because we just had a really long conversation yesterday.

I dreamt he IMed me to let me know that DV was holding open votes for Global Mods, and he wanted me to vote for him. So I said sure. But when he sent me the link that was supposed to be the voting/poll thing, it opened a window that was really his webcam. And he was lying on a red couch (heh red), apparently sleeping. But when I said "Hey! Where's the poll?" (apparently we could now talk to eachother without typing), he smiled, but while still playing like he was asleep.

Then it turned to nonsense. All I remember clearly after that was him opening his eyes, and they were unusually blue.

It's weird, I dream about blue eyes alot. I remember dreaming about this one exboyfriend a while back. He has dark brown eyes in real life, but in the dream they were crystal blue. I guess I just love blue eyes, but I wonder if it has some other significance.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A couple dreams I remember.

In one, I think it was some kinds of DV reunion. The only member I remember being there was Haz. And he was like 8. I remember going up to him and saying, awww, give us a hug. Then when I was about to put him back down, I said, "Ok, one more hug, but this one's gonna be a real squeeze!" So I squeezed him, not to hard I THOUGHT, but I guess it was because I could tell that it was hurting him, so I stopped. And then I said, "You're just gonna have to understand, that love hurts." After that he started crying. So I had to spend the better part of the rest of the dream just trying to concsole him.  ::?: 

Then the dream turned out to be a gig. I was in my hotel (in some beautiful country, don't know where exactly), and I had to hurry to get dressed if I wanted to accompany the other singer I was sharing the room with. I remember something about the food in the small refrigerator being all old and rotting. Then we each took a shower, and I remember having to rush a bit. Then I went to put on this really skimpy blue shirt. I had never seen it before. It was really cute though, and blue! So I couldn't resist wearing it. It was kinda hard to put on, because it had these little straps. 4 straps: 2 that went over the shoulder, then 2 that went around the side and criss-crossed in the back I think. And it was incredibly tight and made out of this silk chiffony kinda of material. It was designed so that I didn't have to wear a bra with it. But it was so tiight that it really accentuated my boobs. I decided to wear it anyway (seriously I would NOT wear something like that to an opera rehearsal irl....a date, sure!). The weird thing about all this though, is that when I was changing into this shirt, I was infront of a large full-length mirror. I should have gone lucid.  :Sad:  Oh well.


Le fine.


[edit] The blouse looked alot like this. Except the straps were alot skinnier and no sparklies. Weird, I just saw this picture for the first time ever that I remember, and what a coincidence that I wore my hair like that and pants in the dream:



[edit2] I just remembered. Was chatting with Lome....again. And I asked him if he prefered blondes or brunettes (I so incredibly never ask that question). And he said blondes. HA go figure. Then I felt all icky and the dream changed.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Some dream about receiving oral sex. Don't really remember who it was, I have an idea but can't remember for sure. Remember it bothered me a little, but not too too much.

Then a ton of HI about chatting. Seriously, that's getting kinda annoying. Guess I should chat less. But I won't.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt I was Kate from that movie _French Kiss_ (heh probably from all that french music I've been writing).  Anyway, there I was with Kevin Klein's french character, Luc Teyssier, discussing the affair of the necklace. But instead of returning it to Cartier, he said to me, "Oh just keep it," and began to walk away. I interpreted that to mean he was under the impression that I was still with Charlie. So I went to stop him, explaining (like in the movie) that I didn't want to go back with Charlie. So we started making out on the grass, and even _french_-kissing  :tongue2:  . I noticed that he got an erection (which is significant if you've ever seen the movie). So I reached down a couple times to feel it. I was semi-lucid, because I kept going back and forth between thinking I was actually Meg Ryan's character vs. myself. Buuuuut, befre I could get lucky, the dream changed and I was a college student and Kevin Klein the professor. The class was really weird and senseless, and I was unfortunately not even partially lucid to take any kind of advantage of the situation  :Sad:  .




Side note, Kevin Klein is my best friend's step-uncle. Honest truth.

----------


## Fetish

that dudes ugly

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by greywolfpoet_
> *that dudes ugly*



so is yo moma

----------


## Fetish

naw dont be mess bout my mama i come over ther and slap you up!

he looks like an italian jesus

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Last night I just remember one dream. About this guy I'm sorta seeing. He has a cold in real life, and also in the dream, and he came and picked me up to go out, even though he was still really sick. We stopped at his dry cleaners so he could drop off or pick up I can't remember. Oh and he was wearing this really nice white suit jacket. But when he got out of the car, I noticed this odd stain on the back (when I woke up I knew what it was, can't remember now, but pretty sure it was food). Then I think it started raining before he got back, so when he returned to the car, he was all wet and even sicker and I had to take care of him or something.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Yume

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Last night I just remember one dream. About this guy I'm sorta seeing. He has a cold in real life, and also in the dream, and he came and picked me up to go out, even though he was still really sick. We stopped at his dry cleaners so he could drop off or pick up I can't remember. Oh and he was wearing this really nice white suit jacket. But when he got out of the car, I noticed this odd stain on the back (when I woke up I knew what it was, can't remember now, but pretty sure it was food). Then I think it started raining before he got back, so when he returned to the car, he was all wet and even sicker and I had to take care of him or something.
> 
> That's all I remember.*



Aww Ophelia taking care of someone. That is cute. I hope he feels better for your sake.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Yume+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Yume)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-OpheliaBlue
> 			
> 		
> ...



How sweet.

Actually, in real life I told him to "stay in bed and force liquids" and he said he did that and felt better the next day.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Remember 2 dreams.

First dream Robert returned the hair clips I left in his car (irl), but he gave them to my real dad to give to me. Even though my real dad lives in California.  :tongue2:  And he gave him a message to give to me as well, but I forgot it. I think I didn't like it though.

Then I dreamt I was at home with my son, and there was really windy weather. So we went out on the front porch and looked south and just saw a *tornado* form. Then it sorta dissipated. But then it came back and multiplied until there were 6!!! So I did a reality test, because I just couldn't believe it. I tried to stick my finger through my palm, but didn't go through. So I thought, "Yup, they're real!! COOL!!! (shit poo  ::?: ) So then I just stood there, watching the tornados in awe. But they never got closer or moved away.

Later this morning I understood, or possibly understood the significance. I usually have tornado dreams when I'm working out difficult stuff in life. In the dream, the tornados were right where the swinging bench in our front yard is. And that's where me and Robert had a really nice long conversation the other night irl. And since I'm kinda pissed at him right now, I think that's why the tornados were there. They never get me though. I'm always safe. Still really exciting to watch though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Arghhhh dreams dreams dreams.....point system today:

- Yahoo dating clinic
- my version of _Pride and Prejudice_
- validating, English hug of the century from Mr. Darcy
- "Uhhhhhhh I HATE YOUR CALCULATOR!!!!!" (to Elizabeth Bennet)
- "Ritorna vincitor" belted down the hallway
- shopping for a xmas treat, AND
- Simon & Garfunkel's greatest 4 song single....on islander incence (included "Big Bright Green Pleasure Machine" and "A Simple Desultory Phillipic")

The Yahoo dating clinic was funny as shit. I ended up with 2 guys' phone numbers and addresses.  ::D:  Maybe I'll add more details later.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Another FA about masturbating. So annoying.

Kinda funny though too. I'll think I've just awoken, and I'll put my hands in just the right spot. But I can never get off (reason being I'm not actualy touching myself, or even moving at all). Then I wake up for real, and it takes me a minute to even realise that my hands are no where near where they're supposed to be.

Then my son wakes up so I can't even continue for real lsfjhjdsfjdsfkljdsfjdsfkl

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Strange LD.

I was semi-lucid, but had really great control. I dreamt that I went back in time and started working for this company that I was working with all last fall and winter. I really liked the job, people, location, but they didn't want anyone permanent so my stay was only a few months. But in the dream, I was back at the first day, but I had all the knowledge of the future. So I thought, "Hmm, I'll really show off and do all the work without them having to tell me how to do it. That'll really impress them." So I spent the whole day looking like SuperOfficeGirl basically. I don't think it really impressed them though, but I woke up before I could tell.

Lame ass dream actually.  ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well I had some dreams then a lucid one.

Basically, I dreamt that Ralph Fiennes and I had the perfect relationship. He and I were living in a house that looked kinda like the Bernstien Bear's tree house (shut up! it was romantic). He was so brilliant and refined and gorgeous...we kissed, huged, read 19th century french poetry to eachother (YES this is a man I'm talking about) and even my son liked him. I never felt happier.  :Sad: 

We had (some slightly weird) sex and did all kinds of fun stuff. Then I woke up with an "AAAAaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgkerhgkjhsgkjhskjghse  hhjggj ah ah ahhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo". So then I went back to sleep to try and have a lucid dream about him. I managed to get him to "meet my step-dad for some psycho-analysis" at our house. So there he was in my kitchen, leaning against the counter dressed all nice and looking dead sexy as always. He kept playing with one of my dad's pens. So I went up to him to try and flirt, but I was having a hard time with dream control. He ended up not remembering our "relationship" from my previous dream and was being quite despondent. Then I lost lucidity anyway. Oh well.  ::cry:: 

Behold my dream god:

----------


## irishcream

ahem.
he is cute!!  lovely eyes...i wouldn't complain if i dreamt about him...i dreamt about mel gibson once...

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Another FA about masturbating. So annoying.
> 
> Kinda funny though too. I'll think I've just awoken, and I'll put my hands in just the right spot. But I can never get off (reason being I'm not actualy touching myself, or even moving at all). Then I wake up for real, and it takes me a minute to even realise that my hands are no where near where they're supposed to be.
> 
> Then my son wakes up so I can't even continue for real lsfjhjdsfjdsfkljdsfjdsfkl*



OMFG!!! I do that all the damn time!!  ::chuckle::  This morning actually. It's really frustrating when you are like rubbing and like, wtf why am I not getting off??  :Mad:   LOL

Except I don't have a son. So when I wake up....haha.  ::shock::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Crazy.

Lome was in every episode in my dream last night. Every scenario, every dream fragment, false awakening, whether lucid, semi lucid or otherwise. He's like my own personal little Dream Guide now.

The first one was kinda naughty heh  :Oops:  but after that, whenever I started another chapter, he'd either appear, or I'd make him appear if I was lucid. We even called eachother on the phone, which usually isn't that successful for me. Although he had an American accent whever we talked.

My subconscious is very budget as it were. Since I can't imitate accents well, the default accent for my dream characters is American, no matter where they are from. Annoying.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Twisted twisted LDs in today's nap. 2 gender benders. Points:

- I was Stephen (Adrian Brody) in that movie _Dummy_
- carried that Lorrain chic to bed, then became lucid
- took advantage of the opportunity
- blind lucidity because afraid to open eyes
- finally opened eyes no longer afraid
- problems with dream control
- was a fraid to yell out "MORE LUCIDITY!" because didn't want to be heard
- did it anyway and it worked a bit
- we changed rooms
- could feel the rails around the stairs of the house as if I were REALLY THERE
- took advantage of my lucidity in another gender bender with my "witty pretty" but I couldn't maintain my erection

Then my usual FA frustrations.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

In the desert with the pretty black lady. We were both supposed to live there for one year. But she decided to leave after a few months. I followed her across the sand a ways, begging her not to leave me alone there. But she left still.

Panic set in at first, but then I became calm as I realised I had everything I needed to survive for the remainder of the year. I began to look at it as a learning experience...to "find myself" as it were.

Then the following year, I was with the girl again in NYC, and we made plans to go back. We were all packed and ready to go, but I was being so clumsy and she was clearly irritated. I lost her again after I accidentally destroyed the elevator.

Then I bumped into Ben Stiller. ( ::wtf:: ) He was all packed to go somewhere as well. "You going to the desert too?" I asked. "Sure am!" He said. Then he took off his clothes and asked me to give him a back rub. So I did, as I admired his strange tattoos, or at least, tried to. They kept fading. Reminded me of David's a bit.

That's all I remember.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- hanging with gpa maiben and baby
- lioness
- evil coyotes from hell

----------


## Fetish

i was the coyotes mehahahahhahaha =p

i was also baondage guy #3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by greywolfpoet_
> *i was also baondage guy #3*



LOL the WHA?!?!?

Even if you said "bondage guy #3", I still don't know what the frikity frik that means.

I love you gw, you always make me laugh.  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

-hatching bird eggs

-I'm LDS during some kind of war aftermath
-son and I meet with other brothers, sisters, and elders and plan to rebuild
-had to deal with Arturo (played by Robert De Niro)
-I salvage opera scores and claim them as mine
-bad plan kuz, duh

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Lome was in every episode in my dream last night. Every scenario, every dream fragment, false awakening, whether lucid, semi lucid or otherwise. He's like my own personal little Dream Guide now. *
> 
> The first one was kinda naughty heh *but after that, whenever I started another chapter, he'd either appear, or I'd make him appear if I was lucid. We even called eachother on the phone, which usually isn't that successful for me. Although he had an American accent whever we talked.*



Yay! I'm your dream guide! Wow, I was all over the place. I need details!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *Yay! I'm your dream guide! Wow, I was all over the place. I need details!*



You got it sexy.  ::kiss:: 

I dreamt about I don't know what, but I remember seeing my usual 3 *tornadoes* doing their little jig. Only this time they looked quite real. So I did a reality check: tried to stick my finger through my palm, didn't go through, nope nope.

So then I did that thing, that I've been doing alot of lately, where I dream that I'm awake and recounting the dream to a friend, only to get the details all wrong, and finally lost within the dream once again.  And no lucidity.

Crappola.

Crapolla.

Crap.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt bathos came to visit. And he was naked as usual. But he's like a 5' 8 " version of himself. Then it gets freaky weird: I'm on the floor, and he lies down in front of me, with his butt in my face. So I naturally  bite it, and then work my way up his back, kissing and biting and licking. But it was more playful, not like we were going to actually have sex. I dunno, maybe we were. I noticed all his tattoos, but they were more brightly colored in the dream. Then I noticed a bunch of weird stuff on his skin that's not there in real life. There were these giant scars (like the kind you get when you have huge moles removed), and places where it looked like he had giant beads implanted under his skin.

That's all I remember so far.

----------


## bathos

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Dreamt bathos came to visit. And he was naked as usual. But he's like a 5' 8 \" version of himself. Then it gets freaky weird: I'm on the floor, and he lies down in front of me, with his butt in my face. So I naturally  bite it, and then work my way up his back, kissing and biting and licking. But it was more playful, not like we were going to actually have sex. I dunno, maybe we were. I noticed all his tattoos, but they were more brightly colored in the dream. Then I noticed a bunch of weird stuff on his skin that's not there in real life. There were these giant scars (like the kind you get when you have huge moles removed), and places where it looked like he had giant beads implanted under his skin.
> 
> That's all I remember so far.*



Wow!  OK, the first half actually makes sense to me.  The playful stuff, but leading nowhere.  Fine.

The second half is weirder than you realize.

We were together 12 years ago.  In that time I have earned five major scars.  Two on my right arm where an iron bar went all the way through the arm.  One on the left arm where I had a fatty tumor removed.  OK, check this out...before it was removed it was "like a giant bead implanted under the skin."  And now I have a big ulgy scar, because the bitch doing the stitches had no idea what she was doing.

On my back I have a fresh scar from back surgery and another 4 inch scar from another fatty tumor.  

You knew about the iron bar and the surgery.  But the weird part, the scars from the tumors, you didn't know about.

How the fuck did you dream them?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by bathos_
> *How the fuck did you dream them?*



I'm telling you bitch, we gotta connection.



That IS pretty fucking weird about the tumors. Sure you didn't tell me when we were plastered? I certainly don't remember if you did.

Weird.

====================

All I remember from my dream last night is that I was giving some guy head and then we went to get condoms so we could screw in the pool.

And something about that couple's house where I was before but not really but thought so in the dream and she made rag dolls.

And going pee in the bathroom while I could see my step-dad mowing the lawn. (no bathos, no sloppy head in this one  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Barbizzle

::shock::   what a sexual dream ( but coming fomr you should I be surprised?... I think not.) Haha, what was up wiht your dad mowing the lawn?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *Haha, what was up wiht your dad mowing the lawn?*



lol no friggin idea

================================

All I remember from last night's dream was bathos coming to visit me today, and I didn't want him to because I thought I looked like hell. But we hung out anyway and it was cool.

And something else about a place with a thing.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Giagantic technicolor fish bus
- not really underwater since I saw birds and trees
- fight with CT and the chic about shuttles and junk
- teacher lecture at lagoon class about Chris and the "blind snake"
- fight with mom about being drunk
- FA's about skipping work

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- something about a psycho cavity from hell

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt about Beauty and the Beast, but it was weird. It was real instead of a cartoon, and I was just observing. And the Beast was actually a rose. Weird.

Anyway, the REALLY weird thing is I dreamt that because Barbizzle told me yesterday that he had dreamt about Beauty and the Beast the night before. Then I JUST now talked to him and he had a Beauty and the Beast dream again lat night, same night as mine.

So naturally we're getting married sometime after the summer.  :tongue2:

----------


## Barbizzle

> So naturally we're getting married sometime after the summer.[/b]



Awsome. I cant wait  :smiley:   Our song could be "Tale old as Time"   :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

"Are you sure the dad is deceased?!"

I was this weeeeeeird guy who wrote letters to little girls and swam away from alligators (<<< dream sign god damnit!!!!) in some swamp. One particular little girl was writing me back. Even introduced me to her family. But I had a very strange problem: I was clinically insane and I believed that I could see dead people (yeeees, like the movie). So when I met her father, I managed to believe that I was really seeing a ghost, and therefore assumed that he was dead.

Ok, the other problem I had was that, being insane, I liked to sneak into people's houses at night and do....I'm not sure what. Not good things, I know that much. And it started in the kitchen. So I go to this girl's house one night, and I begin going nuts in the kitchen. Then I see her father outside in the front yard. He banged on the window, which freaked me out because it had been my experience that ghosts couldn't affect the physical world. So I panicked.......I began to question if maybe the dad I met WAS actually alive. So I backed away from the window, screaming to the voices in my head:  "Are you sure the dad is deceased?!" "ARE YOU SURE THE DAD IS DECEASED?!?!?!?!?"

Then I woke up. Weird.

Before that dream was some dream about singing solo parts of Mozart's Requiem mass at a hick concert. We also did some kind of jug band number or something. And the beginning got messed up because the prop guys fucked something up. NOT my fault. But we still saved the show. And I remember being kinda disappointed that we cut the "Benedictus."

And before that, some dream about Marky Mark...he was in one of my college classes and I kept begging him to lift up his shirt so I could feel his chest. He was really nice and let me, but we kept pissing off the proffesor.

Oh earlier this week I dreamt that Orpheus, my beta, had died. Someone (CT I think) told me he was dead, and when I went to the bowl, he was a floater. Sucked. Forgot to post it before.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had lots of dreams but forgot most of them. I have better luck with Dream Journals when I write them down in a book that I keep by my bed, rather than wait an hour or so and post them. I must get unlazy about that now.

All I remember is the most recent dream where I was on DV and I got a chat invite from Lome so I went to the chatspot and there he was.

So annoying to dream about chatting with people...like a waste of a dream. No offence to Lome of course. It's just that I can chat with him when I'm AWAKE. Save the dreams for more entertaining possibilities.

Oh well, at least it's really really motivating me to finish "Trois Chanson" FINALLY.

[edit]OH I remember another dream. I had another baby, but it was really easy. It just kinda went "pop" and that was it. Didn't hurt or nuthin.

----------


## Barbizzle

> OH I remember another dream. I had another baby, but it was really easy. It just kinda went \"pop\" and that was it. Didn't hurt or nuthin. [/b]



That sort of reminds me when my cousin had a baby. She siad that they druged her up so much she didnt even feel a thing. lol.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

weird dream about bradybaker

we were both working at malcolm pirnie and I kept trying to send him little notes but he was afraid we would get caught I think I was trying to hit on him then there was this place I think it was a bookshop and bradybaker had published some amazing book and it was out on display with large cutouts of him nad he was really popular

then I was at grocery store shopping for chocolates with charmaine THE END

oh and something about Lome but I can't remember I think bradybaker turned into him later or vice versa.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *That sort of reminds me when my cousin had a baby. She siad that they druged her up so much she didnt even feel a thing.*



Did this cousin's kid grow up to look anything like this guy?

----------


## Barbizzle

Lol. NO, he is the most cutest baby iev ever seen. He very uny and loves spiderman.

----------


## Fetish

no dream about me ...you hate me subconsiusly

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I forgot to post these dreams from the other night:

*The Hop n' Stop -*

"You know, I have the same problem. Like when I'm changing my baby's diapers, and I can't tell which is which, that's when I go boil an egg. Kuz it reminds me: it ain't they fault!"

[laugh track]

*Journey to the Center of the Larynx -*

Joan Rivers and daughter on Oprah. Erick: "Haven't you ever heard of a Googlescope?! Geez...  ::roll::  "

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by greywolfpoet_
> *no dream about me ...you hate me subconsiusly*



Baaaaaaaaah...it means I like you if I DON'T dream about you.

Geeeez....don't you ever pay attention?  ::shakehead2::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt bathos came for a visit. He was letting me see where his scar was from his back surgery. It looked really wicked. Then we were going to do something kinda...I dunno, probably not appropriate for friends who are already "spoken for" as it were. But I was like "Dave, wait until my mom isn't right in the room."  ::shock:: 

Then I dreamt I was living in some crap old apartment in Manhattan with my roommate from college, Stephanie. Her sister was there (she has no sister) being a biatch. Then a package came in the mail for me from my dad in California. I only get big packages like that from him when it's a special occasion, so I looked at the calendar. And it was my birthday!! I had totally forgotten about it.

points:

- part I of II
- they opened it for me
- was hors douvers from eatzi's catering dept. (DallASS not NY?!)
- had to go there to sort it all out
- recognized Chef Joe and Chef Tom
- no to humas, yes to Greek salad
- some other jizz I can't remember

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Just had some weird dreams and one quick lucid during a nap:

- Dreamt I was webcamming with Kaniaz. I kept having to fight with other windows that kept popping up and covering his webcam. Which pissed me off needless to say, because he kept doing funny stuff and I kept missing it. For instance, he took a parker and drew a beard and moustache on his face to look like a pirate. Then he even made a paper pirate hat. Then I ordered chinese food and he somehow wrote a funny note to me on the delivery box.

- Weird one where Lome lost his melon. he said he had a dream about me. In his dream we had gone out on a date. And he said I was soooo beautiful on the date. Then he asked me "Do you feel beautiful? Do ya? Do ya?" Then he started talking about burgers and drawing burgers before I realised his brain had gone bye bye.

- The "fart" dream that I don't have to say because I already explained it to someone.

- In the lucid, I had been hired to sing a role in a French opera that I never learned, and it was opening night. We were getting our costumes in the dressing room, when it dawned on me I didn't know what I was going to do (I have panic opera dreams like this alot). Then I just kept having this undeniable sense of calm, like it would be ok. Then I remember thinking...."I could just leave and not perform at all." Then I realised "I'm dreaming!! So I don't have to perform anyway! I'm getting out of here..." Then I lost lucidity for a sec, but got it back when I started webcamming with this Jeff. (I know, pathetic). I started being able to manipulate his image through the webcam with my hands. My goal was to pull him through the computer (which has worked in good lucids before), but I woke up just as I had his face in my hands and was about to pull. Damn.  ::?:

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Weird one where Lome lost his melon. he said he had a dream about me. In his dream we had gone out on a date. And he said I was soooo beautiful on the date. Then he asked me \"Do you feel beautiful? Do ya? Do ya?\" Then he started talking about burgers and drawing burgers before I realised his brain had gone bye bye.*



I lost my melon AND my marbles!  ::shock:: 

You know I only speak the truth.  :wink2:

----------


## Barbizzle

Arr Lisa, youd be my first matey. We'd be bording the ship in de' mornin'...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Like, millions and millions of chipmunks figured out how to make and store popcorn. So they decided to do that instead of collecting nuts for the winter and they made a crazy mess out of the forrest. Oh and at one point, I had a look see at their facility, and I noticed a bit of moisture in one of the popcorn tubes. I told them that they could get moldy corn if they didn't remedy the situation.

Then I was in high school with Lindsay Lohnon or how ever you spell it, and she was all wrapped up in some school beauty contest, and forgot who all her friends were in the process. You know, typical "her getting obsessed with popularity" kind of movie. So me and another of her friends were trying to get her to just forget about it. Then her friend ended up getting first place in the contest, and I got 2nd place. Then we were all like "See, now wasn't that silly," and we all went to a concert and had fun.

Then some random HI about sightreading piano.

Oh and Dresden Dolls.





> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *Arr Lisa, youd be my first matey. We'd be bording the ship in de' mornin'...*



Say wha barboozle?  :tongue2:

----------


## Barbizzle

Lol, I dont know, Someitmes i just type crazy stuff whem im feleing a little bit crazy.





> Like, millions and millions of chipmunks figured out how to make and store popcorn[/b]



Hahaha. that just sounds soo funny. When I read it I pictured you walkign up to some random perons in the street and teling this this in a wisper in a manner that it was some sort of secret...  and then runnign away so "they" wouldn't find you.... 

Yea its really late, i need some sleep.
goodnight Lisa  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't feel like retyping this:

Ophelia says:
I had a seriously fucked up dream last night
Ophelia says:
I was a dude
Ophelia says:
I had to save this chic from her crazy husband who shot her in the head
Merck says:
What did you do?
Merck says:
Sounds like you weren't successful if she got shot.
Ophelia says:
yeah, but she lasted long enough for me to bandage her head, and then put her hair in such a way that it looked like she wasn't even shot
Ophelia says:
then we both looked out the window at her husband and said basically, "haha you missed"
Merck says:
I'm sure that MUST have saved her then.
Ophelia says:
then he became so enraged that he came back inside and i killed him
Ophelia says:
dude
Merck says:
lol
Ophelia says:
let me finish ho
Ophelia says:
but yeah, I still lost her
Merck says:
lol
Ophelia says:
he did really horrible things to her  
Merck says:
Well the husband still died so at least he didn't get the last laught
Merck says:
Husbands or boyfriends that are abusive really piss me off.
Merck says:

Merck says:
 <---See how angry I am.
Ophelia says:
I know, me too
Ophelia says:
it was sick, the husband was much younger than the wife...like he was 25 and she was 40
Ophelia says:
and he cheated on her all the time
Ophelia says:
and when he was home, he'd beat her, and then force her to perform oral sex on him
Ophelia says:
then (this is weird) just before he came, he'd push her off and say "ok bye" and he'd to one of his ho's
Merck says:
Damn!
Ophelia says:
and the reallt odd part was, I was the wife up to that point, then I became her male love
Ophelia says:
I was building a fishing boat, and she came over to help me
Ophelia says:
I taught her how to carve to wood or something
Merck says:
Wow that really is pretty strange.
Ophelia says:
we were going t escape
Ophelia says:
then when I went to their house to pick her up, I saw 4 bullet holes in the window
Ophelia says:
and she was on the floor, bleeding in spurts from her right temple
Ophelia says:
then I told you the rest
Ophelia says:
was depressing, I woke up sad...lol because I "lost my girlfriend" ? 
Merck says:
lol  
Merck says:
Funny but sad.
Ophelia says:
oh well, at least I killed the fucker
________________

and the night before I had the dream with that singin/chef job with the risotto an e'ythang. Oh yeah, and the adidas playing his opera demo CD. He was atenor and sounded like a young Pavarotti. Really kicked ass.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*I WAS A MIDGET MAN!!!!!* And others as well...

A few odd ones this time. GO NAPS! I had a dopplegänger that prevented me from getting into a car wreck. She whispered "hurry up" and it was a double entendre. Saving self in 2 aspects really.

Then I was Danny DeVito and I was hanging out wth my good buddy Arnold Schwartzenegger at his house. Arnold wanted a date with Andy McDowell, but didn't think she'd like his whiskers. "Vy vould sie vant zeez viry viskers all over her??" Then I said, "Awww, come ON...you don't think she'd like this?" Then I started rubbing my whiskers down his face, and chin, then neck...really slowly. He closed his eyes and groaned with pleasure. (Keep in mind that I AM still Danny DeVito at this time and place). But before I could get much lower than his chest, Little Miss Priss McDowell showed up to see Arnold. We panicked, so I grabbed my beer (Shiner Boch ew) and ran into the bathroom with naught but a t-shirt and briefs. I locked door. I could hear them talking in the bedroom, and she said "It was a long cab ride, I need to use the bathroom." Oh shit. There was another door in the bathroom I was in, so I opened it and was relieved that it went out into the hall. Then I made the big error: I was worried about the first door still being locked. So I unlocked it and ran down the hall as fast as my short legs would carry me. I darted left where there was a short hallway with a little bench, and I sat down and waited. Then 'she' appeared around the corner, really pissed, staring at me. She asked me what the fuck I was doing. I simply replied: "I'm just a midget, sitting here in my underwear drinking a beer...."

Then I had a lucd dream, but a real short one.  ::cry::  I dreamt I was in a car in a parkinglot, looking into a restaurant window where my mom and brothers and some randon DCs were eating dinner. I remember being sad, because I was just "glimpsing" at a life I couldn't be apart of. Then I thought, wait a minute. I'm really fucking here, I'll just go in and join them. Then I remembered my dopplegänger telling me to "hurry" before, so I got up really fast and opened the car door. And as soon as that happened, I went lucid for some reason. My mind snapped into gear: "What was Seekers most recent task...Ask a DC ' Who am I?' " Then I got out of the car and I said the first living thing I see, I'm going to ask. But I got up to fast or something and felt dizzy (wtf, can that even happen in a dream?  ::?: ) and I slowly woke up. But I did EVERYthing from shouting "more lucidity" to spinning to prevent myself from waking up. But alas...



[edit]OH I just saw adidas in chat and I remembered more dream: I dreamt that he was getting married. Not to erin but to one of the girls from his college. I remember feeling a twang at this news. And when I woke up, my heart felt like it was going to burst out of my chest. Not to worry, I'm not in love with the dude, I guess it just represented something. But what, I don't know. One thing I find interesting though....of all the DV people I meet in dreams, he's the only one that I dream about actually being there in person each time, rather than just chatting with online. Weeeird. Maybe he's my dream guide.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt we had a DV convention at Christmas time. Took place at Seeker's house. So everyone pre-mailed their Christmas presents to Seeker so they would be there by the time we got there or something. Then I was talking to Seeker on the phone 1 day before arriving, and he was telling me what all the presents were. I got pissed and was like wtf Seeker? You opened them?! Then he explained he had to check for bombs and stuff so it was cool.

Then a bunch of us got there. We were all signing a guestbook of sorts. Ramu was there, and paperdoll (though she looked all short and wonky for some reason) and I remember adidas too. Me and adidas spent the better part of 3 hours on a bed just talking about random crap. Then I woke up.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Sweet -- we should do that, seriously. Hey, what did I look like in your dream, Blue? Jeez, if Paperdoll was all wonky-looking, I hate to think...but I'm curious all the same.

Cool dream!   ::D:   ::goodjob2::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

FINALLY DID A LUCID TASK:
- I went lucid, but it was really fuzzy and foggy, and I couldn't see that well. I was having sex with Alan Rickman in my bed, and had my eyes closed as usual. I do that alot because I'm always afraid I'll wake up for real if I open them. But he started getting really really freaky with me, like biting too hard and slapping me around a bit, so I had to end the dream and force my eyes open. Poop.  :Sad:  But before it turned nasty, I asked him "Who am I?" And amongst alot of incoherrent ramblings, I discerned this: "You must learn to think outside the box." Then the s&m commenced.

Non Lucids:
- "Weibel" was the secret word, and Arturo's an ass
- the *tornado* room
- webcamming with Merck when a naked D. L. bursts into my room...thought "great, that ends that  ::?:  "
- Merck was the singer from "Just gotta let it go" from the Shrek soundtrack
- sunny side up, finished off with an iron

What is it with me dreaming that DV members are also singers? Weird.





> _Originally posted by Rakkantekimusouka_
> *Sweet -- we should do that, seriously. Hey, what did I look like in your dream, Blue? Jeez, if Paperdoll was all wonky-looking, I hate to think...but I'm curious all the same.
> 
> Cool dream! &#160;*



You were really tall, like almost 6 feet. And I swear to god you looked alot like this chic (had to search the net a bit) except your hair was lighter and you were wearing it down:



You were really nice and signing that guestbook thing, and you came with paperdoll I think. But I've forgotten alot of the dream already.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

At a charity luncheon with Arturo. And the retarded thing, there were name tags on the table for the guests, and one of them said "Dr. Lucidum". I picked it up and thought to myself "Lucidum....the derivative of the name is 'Lucid'....hrmmmm, I wonder what that means? 'Lucid'........I think that's Latin for 'tiny white mouse'...that's it, 'Dr. TinyWhiteMouse' haha."

OMG talk about dense.  ::?:  What bigger fucking clue do I NEED?!?!??!

Oh and webcamming with the twins.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> OMG talk about dense.  What bigger fucking clue do I NEED?!?!??! 
> [/b]



Perhaps a name tag that read, *"Dr. Hugh R. Dreaming"* 

 ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				OMG talk about dense.  What bigger fucking clue do I NEED?!?!??! 
> 			
> ...



hardy har har.................

(it's funny because it's true  :tongue2: )

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> * Then I was talking to Seeker on the phone 1 day before arriving, and he was telling me what all the presents were. I got pissed and was like wtf Seeker? You opened them?! Then he explained he had to check for bombs and stuff so it was cool.*



Bombs are cool, if you mail any to me, please write "BOMB" in nice large letters on the outside of the package.  Don't want anyone getting hurt =P

----------


## OpheliaBlue

LD where I was Fiona and I was "honeymooning" with Shrek. We were both in ogre form, but I was happy. Then I became lucid, so I thought "hey I wanna try the lucid task again." So I took his face in my hands and asked him "Who am I?" And he said "You are my beautiful wife."

_awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww_

But then I woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WILD woohoo!

I woke up at 5:45am and couldn't fall straight back to sleep. So I thought I'd try a WILD. Usually WILDing is kind of a hit or miss with me, but this time something really clicked and it worked! After a few failed attempts, I ended up driving a car really really fast, like twice as fast as all the other cars (always wanted to try that). See, I have a driving phobia, and I should have thought of that before!!!! LDs would make a great way to deal with all kinds of phobias! I'm sure it's been discussed before somewhere on DV, but I either didn't notice it or forgot. I'm going to try it more often. Because I felt like I had so much control. Even though I was speeding and crashing into walls and stuff, it was OK because I knew I was dreaming.  :tongue2: 

Then I got tired of that and tried to get freaky with someone, but then my son woke me up. Ahhhhhh...........kids.

"Lisa, stop blowing my sex...I mean stoping blowing your sax...your sax...stop it" -Marge.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

June 18-20:

no dreams  ::hump::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Was a DV convention, but I didn't know anyone there except Ramu. She made this weird slide show of pictures that we all watched in this giant auditorium.

Later on I had a weird dream about a giant poisonous water snake that got a bubble and started losing its entrails, so I went to help it. Then I got scared, but he fixed himself and swam away. Then I had to get out of there because some other creatures were swimming for me. Well that's what my mom said anyway.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

My lucid streak ended =/ (I blame you)

Anypoop, dreamt that we went to this place in the forest with millions of rose bushes. It was night. Was with mom and Bill and Chris. We stopped in a grove and I set up a lawn chair and held Chris in the chair until we fell asleep.

Then Chris woke me up irl, but then we both fell asleep. I started to continue that dream, then I heard Chris cry in my dream and I had an FA. I dreamt I went to get him up, but he had been sleeping on the dirt on the porch all night. And he was wearing sweats and it was scorching hot outside. He was really hot and sweaty, but happy to see me. I felt awful!!  :Sad:  Then I noticed the puddle I was standing in...it was moving. There were these creatures living in it. Worms that looked like they were made of water. Then a big green otterlike creature came in and looked at me and I asked it if it was here to eat the water worms. But then I woke up for real before it could answer me. It looked alot like su-chan's avatar:



Other stuff that I don't remember.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

forgot

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt about the perfect man (god I hate those). He looked a bit like Robert but dark hair and eyes. From England and just a few years older than me. We were just lying in his bed, post coital, talking about I can't remember which. All I remember specifically was being completely relieved, and completely happy. Holding hands, talking about stupid crap, mushy gooshy goooooooooooooooo.

Then the weird dream about visiting some family friends in Australia. Kaniaz and his mom came along, as did my son, Nemo, the clown fish (I don't know why either). We were all staying at their 2nd level flat, which was just off the SW coast. Then there was a terrible flood. It washed Nemo away and I had to go save him. Then we were trapped between sand dunes, and I had to dig a hole in the sand for Nemo, and let flood water in. There were alot of clams. Kaniaz's mom helped dig, and she hurt her hand really bad so I bandaged it up for her. Then we were magically back at the flat. Kaniaz's mom and I were on the porch, looking out toward the coast at all the flood damage. She was really depressed and talking about suicide. That scared the crap out of me, so I went insiide and got some Reese's Peanut Butter Cups and split them with her. I managed to talk her out of the suicide. And when she assured me she wouldn't do it, I said, "GOOD, because then I'd have to take care of Kaniaz for you and that would just be a royal pain." She laughed as if she truly understood, heh.

Then the weird 888 call and YIM taskbar icon going all wonky. Oh and something about Josh. His hair had gotten even longer. He was happy with me, but also a little sad, I can't remember why.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Funny interesting dream where I was back in junior high (worst time of my life) only I had all of my present knowledge. I wasn't really lucd though, I just remember being 30 in my mind, even though I was surrounded by 12-year-olds from my past. Anyway, Ms. Williamson (math teacher) had a cucumber and some other vegetables on her desk. And she was asking each of us which of them were athiest, which were agnostic, and which were religious. She held up the cucumber first and asked "What about this one?" So the "teacher's pet" of that time, Jeana Davidson, raised her hand, and the teacher gave her the cucumber. Jeana very proudly says, "The cucumber is agnostic." And everyone in the class nodded in agreement...except ME. I raised my hand and said, "Uh...no, excuse me but....a cucumber is a vegetable. And agnostic means that somone is undecided about the existance of god, so it can't be agnostic because cucumbers lack the ability to decide. Therefore, cucumbers are all athiest." And the teacher said, "Very good Lisa." Then for some reason I decided to shout out proudly "By the way everyone, I am also an athiest. I don't believe in god. Ha!" And I could hear my old friend Lori Reines in the back of the class scream "What?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" Then later in the girl's bathroom, I had to calm her down and explain my reasoning. Was an odd dream but I thoroughly enjoyed it, tormenting those old fags.

Then I remember mentally masturbating on the word "psychic." And how the root of it "psych" sounded a bit like "sex" which is Latin for "six", and they call "psychic" the sixth sense. Even though in reality "psych" comes from Psyche in Greek mythology, but oh well, it's my dream damnit.

And some other junk that I may or may not remember later. OH YEAH, dreamt I was at the movie theater bathroom and a giant hook worm came out of my butt. I threw it on the floor and it began crawling away. Some girl saw it and went "Ewwww, where did that come from?" I lied and said it was just crawling around behind the toilet.

Then another dream later about trying to get it on with this hot black guy, but we kept on having bad timing. =/

And another about buying this hot lesbian a beer but it was warm so we exchanged it.

----------


## sword chucks

lol... girls have weird dreams  ::D: 

The first one is really funny, it reminds me of something i saw on comedy central

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by sword chucks_
> *lol... girls have weird dreams*



you have no idea  ::teeth::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

alot of random crap, gonna point today:

- merck coming to the infamous window
- kissing the big Hawaiian
- stars hockey and stars football, I said "The stars are sure out tonight" and the announcer stole my cool phrase..bastard
- leaving early in the am for the fishing trip
- met bryce and colton (talk about blasts from the past)
- shook colton's hand...decided to "let by gone's be by gone's"
- looked for a dress that made me look good, oopted for the flowy sheer red one?! It looked like freaking underwear!
- we met up with merck, went to movie I think

----------


## OpheliaBlue

yesterday: fish and Robert

today: DV convention in Dallas, to go see a Klutch (sp?) concert. Then I was at a wal-mart with my son looking for a Halloween costume and some wine. With Wheelie lol! We were making out earlier in the dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt I visited Josh. Just as friends. But really happy to hug him.

Every box of condoms I had had a guy's name on the back of who bought them.

Some other poop I forgot. OH I dreamt we did the big DV balloon release. But me and docthory were totally ignorant, and wrote the wrong things on the balloons. Like on mine, I put: "www.com" and docthory wrote "mauve" and other random color words on his.

Oh and yesterday during my nap, I had a really short LD about my arms.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt I went back to college to be an optomitrist.

And that I was really happy to be doing that.

Makes sense. I love science. And I love eyes. Well poop. They have to go to college for a long time?

Oh barbizzle, I was even in scrubs, teeheeeeeee.  :tongue2:

----------


## Barbizzle

hah ah Lisa. Srubs are awsome. they are comfratble and everyone looks good in them  :smiley:  ( so I ocudl just immigne how ownderful you loked) anyways. I dont knwo how long it takes to be a optiromtist...  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was in that Resident Evil movie, trying to save the life of me and my son. We found this highly wooded area, where none of the zombies had spread to yet. I was trying to find us a van or something so we could drive to an area that was hopefully safe. Then I noticed a rooster following us. I went up to it to see if it was infected with the zombie virus thing, but he appeared normal. But he just kept following us. Then I held my hand out to him, and he BIT me!! And then I looked at him and said "Stop it stop it stop it" and it was at that moment I went lucid. So I shook the bastard off my hand, and just started strutting through the woods, looking for something cool to do. I felt myself in my bed too much, and ended up just lying down. Then I lost lucidity and me and Chris were back to running from zombies.

Long story short, the government decided to nuke the entire area. They tried to get everybody out, but they missed me and Chris. But we found a giant dryer in a junk yard and went inside it. It had a wonky door that I had to hold shut the entire time. We were inside it, hearing the bombs and crap all around, when I woke up.

[edit]Oh yeah, another dream: I dreamt I called Kaniaz, butt I asked for "Kaniaz" instead of "Steven" on accident. His mom was like, "Uhhhh...'Kaniaz' isn't here right now, but you can call back in a couple hours." The next thing I remember, I'm lying on my bed and his mom is there too, and we're just talking about I can't remember. And she was like 8 months pregnant (NOT mine). Seems like there was more, can't remember atm.[/edit]





> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *hah ah Lisa. Srubs are awsome. they are comfratble and everyone looks good in them  ( so I ocudl just immigne how ownderful you loked)*



Yeah I looked dead sexy in them.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- the fucking lose teeth / falling out teeth dream from hell. All reality checks failed. =/
- FA where I checked to see if the mosquito was still in my room, and I saw like 6 of them fliying near the ceiling. Little bastards!
- something with Sofie

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I have strep throat, so I blame that for my dream weirdness.

I dreamt I was chatting and webcamming with Lome, no big deal....but then he says "Hey, I have a webcam with my livingroom computer too, so let me switch computers so you can see me and Aphius." So i was loke, "Cool, ok."

Oh god, it went downhill from there. Or uphill? I dunno, can't decide. Anyway, I see Lome again, and he says he's gonna point the webcam on his brother so I can see him, and there he is....sitting on the couch, pants off, with some hot chic riding him. And I can like, see EVERYthing. I remember being mildly aroused AND disturbed by this. So I watch for a while....then Lome points the webcam back on himself, and I'm thinking "Sweeeeeeeeet, I'm gonna see him naked next!" But all of a sudden, I could see that I was there with him. So it became a situation where I was watching myself with them on webcam. But nothing sexual happened, heh. But CT was there too. And we all just talked about I can't remember what. Pretty sure Aphius had stopped boiking that chic and had gotten dressed by that point.

Then I woke up, then fell back to sleep, and dreamt I was telling Lome about my dream. And about how I was sick today and that the sickness caused me to have messed up dreams. Then he said soemthing sweet, then the dreamed changed into some gory thing with dresden dolls then I woke up.

Oh and the flooded bathroom thing. And kicking the dirty nappies.

----------


## Lomebririon

> I dreamt I was chatting and webcamming with Lome, no big deal....but then he says \"Hey, I have a webcam with my livingroom computer too, so let me switch computers so you can see me and Aphius.\" So i was loke, \"Cool, ok.\"
> 
> Oh god, it went downhill from there. Or uphill? I dunno, can't decide. Anyway, I see Lome again, and he says he's gonna point the webcam on his brother so I can see him, and there he is....sitting on the couch, pants off, with some hot chic riding him. And I can like, see EVERYthing.[/b]



Bad images! Bad images! \"I'm seein' things, bad things man! Happenin' ta people!\"  ::shock:: 





> then Lome points the webcam back on himself, and I'm thinking \"Sweeeeeeeeet, I'm gonna see him naked next!\" But all of a sudden, I could see that I was there with him. So it became a situation where I was watching myself with them on webcam. But nothing sexual happened, heh.[/b]



It never works out for you does it?  :wink2: 





> Then I woke up, then fell back to sleep, and dreamt I was telling Lome about my dream. And about how I was sick today and that the sickness caused me to have messed up dreams. Then he said soemthing sweet, then the dreamed changed into some gory thing with dresden dolls then I woke up.[/b]



Your wierd dreams are always interesting to read.  ::D:  I google-ized strep throat and it sounds pretty not good. Hope you get better soon!  :Sad:  *hugs*

I know how being sick can make yor dreams wierd, whenever i'm really sick I have one same dream. It's sorta like falling really slowly through enormous webs. And there's a large feeling of displacement. Like a sense of vertigo yet a sense of being really close.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *Bad images! Bad images! \"I'm seein' things, bad things man! Happenin' ta people!\" *



I guarantee you, the images in my head were way worse. And besides, I left out gargantuan amounts of detail.





> It never works out for you does it? [/b]



It has a _few_ times.....  :wink2: 





> Your wierd dreams are always interesting to read.  I google-ized strep throat and it sounds pretty not good. Hope you get better soon!  *hugs*[/b]



I'm a bit worse today, but it always gets crazy awful before getting better. Thanks though, you're sweet as always.

Ok I will post my dreams later, for now I gotta eat then pass out.  :Sad:

----------


## Lomebririon

What did my house look like? :3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *What did my house look like? :3*



HAHA it was really gorgeous actually! All I saw was the living room, and it looksed alot like Gary Shandling's place from that one show he had before << I checks... >>

Couldn't find a picture of that, but I found one ALMOST identical. Like this but without the dead deer, and more windows, and the furniture was more wooden:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lots of dreams the past few days that I wrote down someplace else but can't be bothered with putting here.

Last night: stupid ass dream about going grocery shopping:

- Giant rib-eyes, butcher wouldn't part with one of them
- dad and the bell peppers
- security code razors
- "MY cart damnit"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

sdfhaksjdfhakjsdhfkjsdhfkjasdhf I'm so pissed off at this journal right now

piss you dream journal  ::furious::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a couple interesting lucids while on vacation. The first one was just kinda short and stupid, but in the second one I managed to summon a guy and make out a bit. Dream control was really foofy though.

Then last night I had this weird dream about Brad Pitt that I'll give more details on later when I have more time. [edit]Ok, I dreamt that Brett was taking pictures of Brad Pitt because he was visiting our school (somehow me and brett were attending the same school now). Anyway, Brad got really pissy about it, like he was above being photographed by random fans. That and just being generally annoyed by the fact that he was so popular. (Brett found it funny). So I confronted Brad about it. I basically asked him why he was so offended? And he said something redundant and cryptic like "Without limits, there can be no boundries." And I remember being at that exact moment thinking, "Damn, what does that mean? I don't want to seem concrete and stupid, but how vague was that?!?!?!" So all I said was, "Huh?" And he got all frustrated with me. Then we had a long convo about all his weird insecurities and crap, and he began to get kinda sad and somber. Later I remember needing to leave, so I came up behind him and put my arm around his waist and whispered something in his ear like "I gotta go, you'll be fine." Then kissed him on the cheek and left. Which is ALL totally weird because I don't even like Brad Pitt at all. I guess that's wy my brain chose him. He clearly represents a guy I don't particularly desire, or else I would have tried to boink him.

Then a dream about being back in high school band. Showing Robyn Thompson the "Cut This Feeling" song. She liked it, and I was air pianoing it like a retard while she listened

And something else I forgot.
[edit]Oh yucky I remember now. Just before I woke up, I had the worst most disgusting dream possible about a buffalo. Kill me now.

Oh and a couple nights ago, another weird dream about Carl Ondresek (sp?), the guy that used to beat me up in elementary school and jr. high. But in the dream we were affectionate or something. Which is really just the last of a string of dreams I had about all sorts of guys while on this vacation. Like I was working through stuff. Which can probably be attributed to me being really open with this one dude irl. Like I opened the flood gates or something, then WHOOOOSH.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh...the Andy Nichols dream.

And MICHAEL!

Ugh...they're all non-lucid.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Lady Blue_
> *But in the dream we were affectionate or something. Which is really just the last of a string of dreams I had about all sorts of guys while on this vacation. Like I was working through stuff. Which can probably be attributed to me being really open with this one dude irl. Like I opened the flood gates or something, then WHOOOOSH.*



Ok, it's great that you got "away from it all" for a bit and had a chance to "find yourself" and explore those... "emotion"..."feelings"... thingies... - But some of us are *really* needing the old Ophelia back. *Bring back those wonderful hardcore-orgy-clusterfuckin-lesbian-sex-orientation-morphing-slut-capades !! Please!!!* 

 ::bowdown::   ::hump::   ::dancingcow:: 


 ::D:   jk. 
Funny how a change of scenery can alter your mood, thoughts, and eventually - dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lmao Joe I'll try  :tongue2: 

although I prefer nina's term "jumblefuck"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

weird dream

about ice actually

We were webcamming and something about making retarded faces at eachother. Then I said I had to leave, but I didn't really leave. I just moved out of the way of the webcam, but was still watching the monitor. Then ice put on a jacket and made like he was leaving, and even went out the door. But every few seconds he would open the door and peek into the webcam and make another face at me. Kept making me laugh.

Anyway that's all I remember.

OH and he looked just like eminem. Wouldn't be the first eminem related dream for me

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt that I coulodn't remember how to play some of my songs on piano. But that's probably because I hadn't touched a piano in 3 weeks because of vacation.

But I played today and I remembered just fine.  :smiley: 

oh and the one about Matt Damon

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Dreamt that I coulodn't remember how to play some of my songs on piano[/b]



That's odd, usually if there is a musical instrument in my dreams I end up playing stuff I never learned (nor probably have the technical skill for) in real life. But then when I wake up, I can't remember what the notes were I was playing. This makes me think that I was probably moving my fingers all around and just hearing the sounds that I expected to hear.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the long ringlet of hair in Robert's blanket

I was like "Oooo, it's mine......."

Then "Oh....nooooo, it's not!"

Oh yeah and something about Bobby Becvar and EPO

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dreamt about being in high school band AGAIN

should be a dream sign by now

talking with Robyn and Mr. Coulson as usual

and some other stuff music related I think

----------


## OpheliaBlue

something about my dad and Zack and ukuleles

though it's a miiracle I dreamt at all seeing as how I didn't get to sleep until after 4am

----------


## OpheliaBlue

fireweed

teeeeeeeeeeny tiny little mouse

NY stuff

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Robert and the pictures
- something with the aussie twins
- that marble like place
- the betas
- (1/2 dressed) icedawg and the man with the broken foot

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- pregnant with Robert's child and went into labor late at night, went to he hospital but then the labor stopped for a while and they made me stay there until it started again. was really uncomfortable, really dark, and really lonely. (Really weird because the me mom and Robert were just talking about this last night irl. My mom had had a similiiar experience where he labor just 'stopped' and she had to wait etc.)

- dreamt Kaniaz was posting on DV again

- I moved to this city all by myself, was some kind of suburb of Chicago. Kept going to this really dark and dreary bar by myself. Occasionally saw the same people. Got lost in the town: I was walking at night, trying to find something to do, and I went towards these really bright lights that looked marginally fun. But before I could get 1/2 way there, there was this HUGE drop off, and a river that I couldn't pass. SO I just turned around to walk back, but it was so dark I couldn't see the way back. The next night I went back to the sucky bar but didn't have enough money for drinks. Again, it was very dark, cold, and lonely.

- $625 barbeque. I got a chili dog, then sat at the table with mom, Brett and Will. We were all giggling and laughing and having a great time. Then I did one of those spontaneous "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAA" things. But it was so loud it hurt everyone's ears. So mom got mad and told me to go to my room. I hadn't meant for it to be so loud, and I thought she was being rather harsh so I said "No way, I didn't mean it. Plus I'm 30 sheesh." Then she said that at least I should meet the boys for dinner the next day, to redeem my rudeness or whatever. So I was like, "Fine....Will? 6pm?" He did that kinda self righteous smile/nod thing that I hate which meant "You better put more thought into it than that Lisa...you don't REALLY look sorry etc." I ignored it. "Brett? 6pm" And he (bless him) gave me that smile/nod thing that said "I don't give a fuck, do what you want I'm not judging you etc."

My brothers. =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had some lucids while on vacation

*Aug 27th*: I accidentally summoned a pretty decent looking Lome and got busy...finally.  ::tongue::  Not posting details this time, sorry. HEY, it's privaaaaaaaate.

*Aug 29th*: Had 2, forgot the first one. But in the second one, I summoned Robert. I kissed him on my bed, then his face disappeared, then I woke up. Dernit.

============
Then last night I had this really depressing dream. Robert spent the night (irl) and it was the first time I got to see him in a little over a week, so I guess I was just purging some left over insecure crap in the dream. Anyway, it went like this:

Robert and I were shopping at some retarded Steinmart looking place. We were just talking when I felt the pocket of my jeans and I could feel something in there. I knew what it was, dreadfully, and I reached inside only to pull out the shiny, glittery carved rock heart I had given to him yesterday irl. I knew right away that he had slipped it back into my pocket without me knowing. It hurt TREMENDOUSLY knowing that he had just arbitrarily given it back, especially since it was without explaination and he had tried to do it all sneaky. Oh, and before that, when we were looking around, he told me "Hey I think I'm going to go into work today afterall" when he had just said we would spend the day together. And for a split second I thought I would get to go with him, but then he said "And I should go alone so I can get some work done, so you should stay home." And then the heart-rock thing. So, when I realized he gave back the heart, I ran out of the store, but I could see him running behind me, trying to catch up. So then I ran faster, then darted out a side door without him noticing. I ran down the road as fast as I could, until I knew he was no longer behind me. I then apparently moved to a different city without telling him. Then later on in the dream, we were emailing back and forth, and he was trying to get me to tell him where I had moved. I wouldn't tell him, but I agreed to send him pictures of my new place. He said he would figure out where I was based on the pictures. I said "Yeah right, good luck  ::roll:: ." Then he said he'd never give up trying to find me. Then I woke up.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAWP


Like that but a bit darker and glittery and smooth. I had originally bought it for a friend, but never gave it to him. So I just kept it in my pocket. Kinda like, wearing my heart on my sleeve as it were. Kinda retarded. But it became like, something that was just always there. Then I just spontaneously gave it to Robert last night. All I knew is that I just really really wanted him to have it.

----------


## Tornado Joe

*YAY, welcome back Opheil!* 
Hope things worked out ok on your trip   ::?:   (guess I'll catch up to ya later on that)

OK, this last dream made me go through my last box of tissues - and *not* from the usual reasons  ::wink::  

This one made me very sad  ::cry:: 

       1) the story itself
       2) you running alone with your feelings hurt
*and...*
      3) you are obviously serious about this fella -- _sigh_ yet another fine woman off the market....   ::morecrying::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Tornado Joe)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY, welcome back Opheil! 
> Hope things worked out ok on your trip    (guess I'll catch up to ya later on that)[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...




Awwwwww, you're a sweet man. It was ok though, because I woke up from the dream and Robert was lying there next to me with his arm around me. So I was fine once the emotional hangover of the dream wore off. And he keeps the heart in his pocket actually.
                     [quote]*and...*
      3) you are obviously serious about this fella -- _sigh_ yet another fine woman off the market....   ::morecrying:: 
Yeah, I must admit. I'm crazy in love. Can't believe I finally took the plunge. Was unavoidable though because he is the most awesome human on planet earth. And for some weird reason he actually likes me. I'm so damn lucky.

But I'll always love you, Joe. You're my dream sign pal.  ::smitten::  And you have a sexy chest.  ::teeth:: 

==============
- tiny kitten at Robert's house that me and mom were playing with
- Asking Marianella and Arturo about her pregnancy #2. Are they more or less painful than the first? More or less morning sickness etc? (Apparently I was planning on having another.)
- I saw blood all over the floor and though my son's stitches were oozing. Then I realized the blood was coming from my ankle where there was a dangling flap of skin and blood gushing from a really deep hole in my foot and I could see layers of flesh and muscle like when Chris busted his head open.

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 27th: I accidentally summoned a pretty decent looking Lome and got busy...finally.  Not posting details this time, sorry. HEY, it's privaaaaaaaate.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...



Totally. Let us cry together!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *up*



yup

----------


## OpheliaBlue

no dreams

too much  ::hump::  -ing

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a really odd dream about Kaniaz last night.

I dreamt that I was in some kind of Olympic qualifying bike race in England, so I got to stay at Kaniaz's house for it. I remember eating breakfast with his family while he was still asleep. Oh, this was just after I had a race and I was 3rd behind these other 2 bikers, but then someone from another team (french I think) shot me in the ear with a poison dart and I fell off my bike and was disqualified. So I was really sad and was crying about it to Kaniaz's parents over breakfast. Then Kaniaz woke up and came downstairs to the kitchen, and he came over to me and grabbed my hand and took me upstairs to his room, without saying a word. The feeling I got from that was (NOT what y'all think, he's 14 for Christ's sake, shame on you!) that I was HIS friend and he didn't want his folks hoggin my attention. So we went to his room but he seemed really tired still and went back to sleep on his bed. I noticed that he had a dried up bloody nose, and looked really skinny and sick and kinda hunched over. Didn't know what was wrong with him, but I felt really concerned so I laid down next to him and tried to go to sleep too. Then I remember at some point wrapping my arm around his neck (the idea being that it would be funny and freak him out) but it didn't phase him. So then I rolled back over. Then HE started spooning with ME and I said "Get the fuck off me ho!!!!" Then I woke up for real. And the funny part was that irl I was sleeping over at my boyfriend's and I was afraid that he was the one spooning with me and that I had just yelled at him to "Get the fuck off me ho!!!" like outloud or something, but he said he didn't hear anything. Whew.  :tongue2: 

The End.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- vocal competition (Deh vieni) sang like crap
- people that ate the frosting off all the petit fors
- had to replace it
- on beach, Robert in England, trying to cell me 24 times but didn't get through (storms)
- something about Kaniaz again I forget
- oh and Tom Hall

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- truth
- sex with some random guy (but I was aware that I was cheating on Robert and thinking that it was really cool with this guy because he could get off really fast...but I felt no guilt about it  ::shock::  I hate dreams like that)
- more Kaniaz stuff I think?
- and CT too?
- and Lome?

/crap ass recall


I REALLY need to write this down right when I wake up =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

ANOTHER weird Kaniaz dream. I seriously chat with him too much.

I dreamt that this time he came to visit me at me and my mom's house. We were gonna sleep in the same room I guess. He like, got ready for bed and was lying down, and I said that I'll "brb". But what I really did was go meet this chic at some bar because she had to give me or tell me something I forget what. But when I got there, she wanted privacy, so we went into a stall in the girl's restroom and made out. Then she gave me whatever it was I think. Then I went back home, but it was like 3 hours later. And Kaniaz was SOOOOOOOOOoooo fucking pissed at me. He started lecturing me and being really rude and sarcastic about it saying stuff like "Ohhhhhh, did you have a NICE TIME for the past 3 hours while I was here all by myself???" and then he looked hurt and offended and said "Did you ever think that maybe I would have liked to have gone with you? I mean, you didn't even ask me!" I was prepared to get all defensive about it at first, then I realised that it WAS pretty shitty what I had done, and so I just kinda slumped my shoulders over and said "You're right, I'm so sorry dude." He turned his head and continued to pout. So then I curled up next to him and said "Ohhhhhhhhh come onnnnnnnn, don't stay mad ok? Come on Mr. Grumpy Head....forgive me ok???? Pleaseeeeee???" Then we were cool again and went out with my family. OH and the part that realyl really REALLY stunk was that he flew in on like, a Friday night, but was scheduled to fly back home early Sunday morning. So it went by waaaaaaaay too fast. I was really really oddly sad when he had to go back home.  ::blue:: 

Then some junk about being at my grandma's in Casper. With Will I think?

Oh and then I did that thing where I dream I'm recounting the dream to Kaniaz then I wake up for real. Kinda like an FA.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt I was a man. And in the italian mob. I think I lived in Venice, but the dream takes place in Palermo mainly. I think I was originally from Palermo.

Anyhoo, one of the bosses approaches me, confessing that he has been "keeping a woman" (aka mistress) in a small cottage in Palermo. But he wasn't going to be able to go there for a long time (family issues), so he asked me to basically go to the cottage and kinda look after her for him. I found the place pretty easily, and it was along side a kind of trashed up lake with some other old cottages. When I went inside, the place was a total mess. She had like, almost no furniture or dishes or clothes, and the place was falling apart everywhere. But there she was, young, beautiful, and looked quite contented and happy. I fell in love instantly and nailed her.

I decided to take her back to Venice with me. Screw the Don, he didn't deserve her. And there was no way I was just gonna leave her there in that horrible place. But unfortunately, I knew there was no way we could be together. I guess marriage was impossible because she had been a kept woman. And I didn't want to, like, get us shot. So after a while I took her to Paris where I had some connections and got her an agent and a contract with Lancome as a model. They made her lose like 15 pounds (even though she was perfect before). She was still totally elegant and beautiful though. And I never saw her again except in magazine ads and billboards.

She looked almost exactly like this in one of the ads I saw her in:


This is what she looked like when I first saw her (but a little less sexy, more innocent looking):

----------


## Tornado Joe

Damn it, woman! how *do* you get such wonderful dreams!!?? Is it something in the water out there?!

Who needs lucidity with dreams like yours?...

 ::disconcerted::    <-- jealous

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Tornado Joe)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Damn it, woman! how do you get such wonderful dreams!!?? Is it something in the water out there?![/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I'm with you there, as long as they're really interesting, I don't mind bouts of lucid drought.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Roller teaches me to drive in Italy
- Palermo Hairy Horse, and dog with puppies that I can't get past which turns into a man and Roller kicks his ass for me after it bites the hell out of both my hands and it's all caught on camera (go Roller WOOO!)
- Mom has to move because dad's not going to stay working in Mass and we're packing up only a bare minimum of stuff and have to sneak away apparently
- in HS band AGAIN..Mr. C...Chris Moore...Robyn....can't find my french horn OR my violin  ::wtf::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 nights ago:
- Ralph Feinnes again we were chatting on msn and I was considering cheating on Robert with him and Ralph wanted me to and I remember weighing my options then I was all like WTF am I crazy, I have the perfect guy already don't you fucking blow this Lisa +wakes up+

last night:
- dreamt me and Robert had twins thought at first they were identical males but turns out one was a girl so we had to change her name from Alexander to Alexandria oh and the part where I left them on the sink and one of them got really cold and they looked philipino but also really happy

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt me and Robert were living in NY (where Arturo and I used to live, but it was waaaay much nicer) and I was pregnant (god damn AGAIN) and my mom was there and I was reflecting on the fact that this time I had no morning sickness. I was in the last week of the pregnancy and I was like URRRGHAAHHHHHHCK will this baby EVER be born?!?!?! etc

----------


## OpheliaBlue

1. Big Dream:

I dreamt I was a witch in this modern day witch society. We were having a sort of convention, when one of the witch's cats started behaving oddly. The cat had just finished her breast of chicken (cooked medium rare ew) when she started going berserk and trying to curse and/or kill some of the other witches. Then we realised the cat was an animangus of an enemy, but we didn't know which one. So I grabbed her and held her down on the table and was just about to destroy her with a curse, when she transformed into a hundred multi-colored bubbles and vanished. Several of us got to gether to hunt her down. One team to research animangi and another to obtain any specific information about the cat that could help us identify the actual witch. I was elected to manage both teams, and one witch even gave me this cool flashlight that would automatically get brighter in incriments as my eyes got more and more tired (since we would be pulling an all-nighter). All we really had to go on was the fact that the cat had red fur and liked under cooked chicken. One member of the first team concluded that animangi as animals had similiar colorings and complexions as their human counterparts. And I read in a book that sometimes an animangus grew to like to eat the foods they ate as animals. So we were looking for a red-head who may enjoy the occasional poulè tar tar. Another witch looked up information on past conventions, and noted a particular one that took place about a year ago at a run down bar/seafood restaurant located on the docks of a nearby city. I decided to go check out the place and see if any of the workers there remembered anything strange from that night. The first person I met there was an assistant manager who was rather unhelpful when I asked if he remembered a weird convention last year. But as he was waving me away, I noticed a waitress look at me with an expression of surprise (she looked EXACTLY like this one opera singer Barbara Bonny). She was about to turn and walk off, so I quickly transformed a coin I was holding into a $100 bill and waved it at her. She came up to me, took it, and pulled me to the back of the restaurant. So I asked her if she remembered the convention and she said she worked that night. It was a group of about 20 men and women, dressed really odd and behaving very peculiar. Then I said I had just one last question: did she or possibly any of the chefs remember any bizarre food requests (a long shot, I know). She said she remembered one red-haired witch ordering undercooked chicken. Kick ass!!!! But then I thought of more questions: what did she look like, did you catch her name, who else was there, who did she talk to, etc? But the waitress started walking off in a way that read "No more questions." So then I went to the kitchen and started doing some dishes, then I woke up.

Here's what the waitress looked like:



2. Fragments:

- maggots
- Lome and pictures

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt about a *tornado* AGAIN. And again I was like "Oh THIS time it's real. I'm finally seeing a tornado in real life, woohooooo!" Was so fucking exciting, but I woke up pissed of course, since tornados are +supposed+ to be my dreamsign. It went something like this:

I was going to dinner with Tom Hall, and on the way back home, it was still light out, and as we were driving up Suntide, I said "OMG look over there, on the horizon!!!" He looked just as some trees blocked our view. And he just said there were only storm clouds in that direction. But then when we got a clear view again, there was this GIANT tornado, and it just so happened to come barreling down Suntide toward us. I was scared at first, but as it came toward us, it got smaller and smaller and weaker. Until it was only about the width of a telephone pole by the time it passed our car. I was in complete awe...it looked SOOOO damn real. Then it passed us and was right behind us, when an 18-wheeler came up and crashed into it, totally destroying it. Oh and when the tornado was first approaching, I remember we were parked just in front of my house, and I remember thinking "I gotta get out, my son is inside, I have to be with him I GOTTA GET OUTTTT!!!!!" But Tom said he'd be fine, he was with my mother. So then right after the tornado got destroyed, I looked at the house and there was my son, playing in the backyard totally unsupervised. I went inside and my mom was in there cooking dinner and La Traviata was on the radio, the reprise of "De' miei bollenti spiriti" with the tenor and soprano. Sounded like Anna Moffo but not with Richard Tucker. That should have been another give away. So annoying. Oh and at some point when Tom and I were in the car, we were making out. I remember finding it weird that he was with me now and not with that chic (his current girl in real life) in California.

The dream before that I was caught in the rain near SMU and I needed a ride home. I bumped into Tim the tenor, but he didn't have a car, he was waiting for the bus. So I waited with him. When we went out to catch the bus, I had umbrella failure. Then we stopped off at some deli/bakery on the way home.

I clearly need to do more RCs.

----------


## Roller

Hey that sounds like my tsunami dream I had after boxing day... I was standing by the sea and I could see it coming and no one beleived me... was freaky  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I'm finally seeing a tornado in real life, woohooooo!\" Was so fucking exciting, but I woke up pissed of course, since tornados are +supposed+ to be my dreamsign.[/b]



Yep, I've been there before - though I've gotten better lately at catching it as a dreamsign myself.

Concentrate on the following line and maybe next time you'll think :

*" Tornado--> Tornado Joe--->  DreamViews--->  lucid dream forum-->  lucid dream---> I'm dreaming!!"* 

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt I went back in time to when I was at SMU and was watching a recital of the poopoohead Amy Zimmerman. Then I noticed my younger self in the audience, and I went and sat down next to me. My younger me was like "OMG it's older me!" And I said, "Hey, want some advice? Don't starve yourself, ok? Oh, and in about 8 years, you're going to meet the love of your life. His name is Robert and he's from England!"

Then the recital turned into a live reproduction of Finding Nemo, and I think I was in it. We were setting up the dentist's aquarium on stage when I woke up.

----------


## phayden

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Dreamt I went back in time to when I was at SMU and was watching a recital of the poopoohead Amy Zimmerman. Then I noticed my younger self in the audience, and I went and sat down next to me. My younger me was like \"OMG it's older me!\" And I said, \"Hey, want some advice? Don't starve yourself, ok? Oh, and in about 8 years, you're going to meet the love of your life. His name is Robert and he's from England!\"
> 
> Then the recital turned into a live reproduction of Finding Nemo, and I think I was in it. We were setting up the dentist's aquarium on stage when I woke up.*



Where you lucid in this dream?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by phayden_
> *
> 
> Where you lucid in this dream?*



She didn't say it was a LD, did she? So please leave her alone!!  :tongue2:

----------


## phayden

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> She didn't say it was a LD, did she? So please leave her alone!!*



She also didn't say it wasen't an LD. No need to be rude, nesgirl119.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by phayden_
> *
> 
> She also didn't say it wasen't an LD. No need to be rude, nesgirl119.*



Wasn't being rude, but we shouldn't spam her DJ like this. I think that both of us should leave her alone as a matter of fact!! You can spam all you want in my DJ (called 'A Noble On The Plains'), b/c I won't care!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It's ok, if I didn't want comments I would have selected that option or kept them private. It was a legitimate question.

Anyway that dream was not lucid. I usually try to make a note if my dreams are lucid or not, but I forget sometimes. So if I don't specify that it was an LD, then you can say that it wasn't an LD by default.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*DOWN THE UP*
Robert and  I were looking at this really expensive apartment he wanted to get for us on like the 18th floor of some building. As he was going to show it to me, he went left instead of right, which went through some business. So we're walking past all these people in cubicles who were looking at us like "wtf?!" And I thought that this sucks, I don't want to have to walk past these people everyday. Then I started talking and people were like "Shhhhhh, we're working!" And I guess it pissed off one chic so bad that she stuck out her leg as I walked past her cubicle and tripped me. I fell and got a big bump on my forehead. Then I guess Robert realised we were not in the right place and we left. I started to cry a bit because I was so hurt (physically and emotionally) and showed Robert the bump, who just kinda laughed it off. (In real life, I would have thought it funny too, and I would have kicked the bitches ass, or at least told her off real good.) But when he laughed it hurt my feelings even more, so I ran away. And I had trouble trying to get away (again,k like the heart dream) and I eventually came to some escalators. But they were all going up, so I had to run down them. I kepts going down flight after flight of up escalators trying to get away from Robert, who I 'think' was trying to follow me, but he couldn't find me. Then I saw Barefield on one of the escalators.

*SPACE DOLPHINS*
I was in a spaceship and the captain says "Uh oh, we're about to run head on with a flock of space dolphins (which looked more like beluga whales, but anyway). I guess they are generally really really stupid or something, because they didn't try to get out of the way. So we just smashed into them, and I watched, disgusted, as their brains and eyeballs splattered all over the front window. Finally we got hit by enough of them that we had to stop the ship for repairs. And when we started up again, the herd had learned their lesson and were able to avoid the ship this time.

*ATHIESTS GO TO HELL*
I was a TA or something in college, and I was teaching English to a small class. One of the students didn't like to read the required reading, so I was having to tutor him. One particular lesson was about different types of philosophies, and the different authors who wrote with respect to them. I mentioned _Leaves of Grass_ by Walt Whitman, and how this poet reflects on the nature of God as a transcendental deity. Then I said that there were other philosophies that held "God" in different regards than that of the Christian God. Then I mentioned athiesm, and his eyes got huge as he said "Athiesm?!?!?!? Athiests go to hell!!! And you're going to hell just for talking about it! AHHHHHHHH HELL HELL HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" So I had to bring up this particular student at the next teacher's conference thing.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*FISHY?! WHY ARE YOU SLEEPING?!?!?!?!*
Had a tank thing full of fish, then I noticed they didn't look so hot. Because the water was down to like, 1 inch. But I refilled it and they perked back up again.

*BENCH*
Robert was trying to fix a wooden bench, but he needed my help. So I helped him (was not hard).

*YODA CAVE*
Dad's cave pictures with the "alien". I ended up there somehow, and went in for a closer look to see what was actually in there. Turned out to be a Yoda statue. Along with a whole Yoda paraphernalia stand.

*DATE WITH KEANE*
Was getting dressed to go out with the lead singer of that band Keane. As I was trying to find the perfect set of matching baby blue bra and underwear, I reflected on the fact that, yet again, I was about to fling with another 19 year old (in the dream he was 19).

Some other jizz I can't remember


Tom Chaplin of Keane (in the middle):


(so weird, I'm not even attracted to him)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*I YERN FOR FERN*
Grocery store where I worked the manager transformed the left half of the store into a giant prehistoric tropical jungle with giant ferns and stuff. All the woprkers were proud of it and took great care of it. I especially liked the giant fern that had seeds that looked like dates. Then I wanted to show my dad. But the day before I was going to show him, the manager got replaced by a guy who wanted to 'minimize' the jungle for more shelf space. I asked the assistant manager (this really hot, young, cool guy) if we could sign a petition to prevent this from happening I don't remember his answer. Then when I wanted to show my dad the ferns I couldn't find the jungle. Then I saw some plants in boxes whocjh meant he had ripped out the ENTIRE jungle. We were all so sad. Dad invited us all to dinner at his place. He made me a stack of like 20 TV dinners. I would just open each one, pick at it, then set it aside. I could feel tears running down my face even. One girl had even been missing for like 2 days, having apparently locked herself in her apartment. I asked one of the other workers if we should go check on her, I mean, it had been two days, she must be starving. Then the asst mgr said, "Now way...shit, if I hadn't been eating for 2 days, I'd be fucking myself!" I perked up as soon as he said that and said, "Really?!?! Well....that might cheer me up, can I watch?  ::teeth::  "

*TONI*
She was like, going to have surgery or something but she wanted me to be there so I would be the last thing she saw before the anesthetic took effect. But I was on the wrong level or something. Then I could see her surrounded by doctors from a balcony above, and she saw me, and looked at me with this horrible expression of panic so I screamed "WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and jumped down from the balcony to her. Then I held her hand, kissed her passionately, and told her it was going to be ok. Then I don't remember any more than that. I guess we were a couple again or something. She looked exactly like she did in college: beautiful beyond belief.

*MR. C.*
Something about viseo-taping him and he didn't want me to and I said well in the future you'll be sorry because you'll be all oh I wish I could have seen what I looked like back then. Or something like that. At my gma's place. Pouty Mr. C.

----------


## Barbizzle

Hahaha Lisa, Your dreams are sooo crazy, and what makes it funny is that crazy is your norm in yoru dreams  :tongue2:   Reaidng your DJ brings so much enterinament to me   ::lol::   luv ya you crazy Dream Girl.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Love you too Jonnyboy

Well I can't remember my dreams because I only got 2 hours of sleep last night because it FINALLY rained here in Dallas last night and we lost power and it was too hot.

But it's fucking chilly this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in heaven here now at SIXTY DEGREES WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

finally, fuck  ::|:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

crap

slept so deep last night I remember nothing of my dreams but for sliding down a pole

----------


## Tornado Joe

::wtf::  hmmmm.... think, where there any men around with $1 bills hanging out of their mouths? Were you wearing pumps? try to remember... I sense this could have been a really good one   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

come to think of it, I DO remember a gimp that looked a bit like you



 ::kiss::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Robert hit his head and the bag of frozen peas I put on it kept hurting him
- water world/boat/drift wood lego hotel/
- Stephanie's dad said she lives in "Littleton, England" now/cell phone failure

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- The dream where I confronted Robert about not wanting us to become like an "old couple" already and crying my eyeballs out etc
- Wyoming culinary retreat, with Chef Van Whatsit and Ronnie Hounsel's daughter.
- another confrontation thing with Robert
- something else I forgot [edit] CHRIST I remember now! Lmao how could I forget it. I dreamt that me and Tornado Joe met up and were getting busy in the woods, but when he reached for a condom, he put it over his hand instead (NOOO it's not what you think). So I was like "Mmmmmk..." and the second time he did the same thing. Didn't bother me too much though because the kissing was awesome.

Kissing rules.

Men, write that down.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Slept loooooooooooooooong and hard last night, don't remember any dreams.

Was a rough weekend, guess my brain needed a night of being totally dead, don't blame him really.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> edit] CHRIST I remember now! Lmao how could I forget it. I dreamt that me and Tornado Joe met up and were getting busy in the woods, but when he reached for a condom, he put it over his hand instead (NOOO it's not what you think). So I was like \"Mmmmmk...\" and the second time he did the same thing. Didn't bother me too much though because the kissing was awesome. [/b]



  ::aphiusiscrazy::  
Yay! I made it into one of Ophelia's dreams!! - and a *sex* dream no less... well, sorta less - a "safe sex" dream.... er, worse - a *comedic* safe sex dream?  ::wtf:: 

Oh, whatever, I'll take what I can get. At least I'm in your head - and that's only about a foot and half from your pants!   :Hi baby:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## The Guardians

Hey, I never was in any Ophelia sex dream....*pout* whats the deal Ophe'?  :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by The Guardians_
> *Hey, I never was in any Ophelia sex dream....*pout* whats the deal Ophe'?*



Neither was I, despite many an unusual chat on MSN  :tongue2: 
Well, whatever tickles her fancy is just fine IMO  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Tornado Joe)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				er, worse - a comedic safe sex dream? [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Kuz I don't know what you look like ho.  :wink2:  Besides, Joe is technically my dreamsign.

Placebo, I love you. Now fix your frikkin sig already damnit before I make you a scary one. (Didn't we have a discussion about this last year? Seems like it was you. Tsk tsk.)

=======================

I remember no dreams, I lost my cat Siegie last night and I was worrying too much all night to sleep well. But he's back today so maybe I can finally get my recall back up soon. Though 2 nights ago I think I remember dreaming about masturbating with a cup (no clue there).

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> Placebo, I love you. Now fix your frikkin sig already damnit before I make you a scary one. (Didn't we have a discussion about this last year? Seems like it was you. Tsk tsk.)
> *



Hehe, done  :wink2: 
That probably was me, I had a number of scary ones including the rotting fungus foot and the pornographic bunny  ::D: 

*Imagines Ophie masturbating with a cup*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

ANOTHER LUCID DREAM FINALLY YAY!!!

What a great way to start off my birthday.  ::teeth::  At first, I had a really retarded non-lucid dream about Robert, that it was the day of my birthday, and he gave me my presents to open. They were both small, and he said to open the smaller one first. So I opened it and it was a small velvet ring box. I was like "omfg no way," but when I opened the box, it was empty. THEN he took my right hand (odd) knelt in front of me, and opened the second box for me, and pulled out a very strange black onyx and silver ring, and began trying to shove it on the ring finger of my right hand. I remember thinking "wrong hand silly, oh well, I won't interrupt." I knew right away since he chose my right hand, and the ring wasn't a diamond, that this wasn't a proposal of marriage. But he started saying weird things as he began pulling more odd rings out of the second box. But I couldn't understand what he was saying, something along the lines of "one day when we DO decide to get married blah blah so this ring is a promise (or something) blah blah." Then he started putting the other funky rings on me. They were horrible lol. Then he went off to do stuff with his family who were visiting, and I remember being so angry with him because he didn't properly explain the rings. Long story short I went to lie down, and I looked at the rings which kept changing everytime I looked at them, so I became lucid...

I did what I always do at the point of lucidity, and that's begin to fly around. I could feel my dream eyes closing. I tried to force them back open, because it's hard to enjoy a lucid dream when you can't see (I HATE that shit). Then I had a moment of brilliance: I thought to go to the bathroom and have a look in the mirror. I love doing that. I always look about 90% like me, but there's always something wrong with my eyes. This time they were too small, and kinda yellow green in color. Then I heard Chris cry in my dream, and I wasn't sure if it was real or not, so I got him and flew around with him a bit. So, for fear of losing lucidity, I went to the mirror again. Same thing. I did the finger thru palm, just for kicks (it feels SOOO gross when I do it). My finger even smelled gross after I pulled it out. Then I tried to remember Seeker's tasks. I FINALLY remembered we discussed laying an egg and hatching it, so I immediately started pushing.  :tongue2:  But pretty soon I felt like I would pee my pants, and I was afraid I'd wet the bed for real (not smart when you share a bed with someone), so I decided to try it on the toilet. Which is silly when I think about it now because it was a dream toilet, I would have still wet the bed for real lmao. Anyway, then I woke up.

Fun dream though. *What I learned:* mirror checks are a fantastic was to increase and sustain lucidity. I just kept going back to the mirror. I must have done it 4 times total. The last time, I looked almost 100% correct. Pretty cool how your subconscious can do that.





> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *
> Hehe, done 
> That probably was me, I had a number of scary ones including the rotting fungus foot and the pornographic bunny*



Oh I said that because I kept seeing a broken image icon thing for your sig, I thought you were keeping it that way on purpose lol.

----------


## Placebo

Honestly, I just never noticed it was broken  :tongue2: 
The image linked to the old staff FTP files   ::cry::

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Opheil_
> *My finger even smelled gross after I pulled it out.*



sorry, I just had to - this one was SCREAMING for a comment. It's definitely DV Quotes material!!

--  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Genjyo

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *THEN he took my right hand (odd) knelt in front of me, and opened the second box for me, and pulled out a very strange black onyx and silver ring, and began trying to shove it on the ring finger of my right hand. I remember thinking \"wrong hand silly, oh well, I won't interrupt.\"*



^^ you're so thoughtful!




> Then he started putting the other funky rings on me. They were horrible lol. [/b]



lol, I can imagine him pulling objects right out of thin air and wanting you to put them on. 




> Long story short I went to lie down, and I looked at the rings which kept changing everytime I looked at them, so I became lucid...[/b]



Nice!  I'm sure your dream world became more stable once you became lucid.

Congrats Birthday Girl *xoxoxoxoxo*  :Party:   ::rainbow::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ah crap, I forgot to post my dream this morning so I forgot most of it. All I remember was that horrid fight I had with my step dad about the video game, yelling and screaming at him, and then smearing cake all over him for revenge. And feeling fucked up and drained afterward.

Joyous.  ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Weird tooth crumbling and falling out dream again.

I had to learn to smile so that you couldn't tell a tooth was missing  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Mike and Carolina make food requests: nothing with salt, and nothing canned "Robert, are you sure she isn't German?"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Something about the Japanese getting ready to unleash a new drug in America. Bunch of people getting killed over it. Then the bodies being dumped into the water. With some refrigerator magnets.

Then the one about packing up and leaving gma's in WY.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ughhh HORRIBLE dream last night

I dreamt Robert was being all weird, so I just started acting like, well, I guess he didn't want me around anymore. So I started packing my things. Then he took notice of that and I asked "Do you want us to move out then?" And he just said "I don't care." Which hurt. Heh.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Merck

Yea that sounds like a pretty damn horrible nightmare.  Unfortunately I can imagine that type of feeling.  Well it must have been nice to wake up from it and know it was only a dream.  :Bliss:   ::happy::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Merck_
> *Well it must have been nice to wake up from it and know it was only a dream. *



Oh it was   ::happy::   :woohoo:   :Bliss:   ::happy::   ::happy::   ::happy::   ::happy::   ::happy::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

no dreams that I can remember

had more poopoo insomnia

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Mr C.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The one with the moons and planets in the sky (I think I was on a foreign moon or planet) and one of the planets in the sky had 19 rings and it was supposedly some kind of record and it was breathtakingly gorgeous. And Barbizzle said "Please take pictures and send me!!" becausde I was talking to him on the phone while looking up at it.

Then the one where Robert lived with me and Chris at my mom's and we were fighting and he said he was moving out and he did then the next morning I saw that he had left his cat Rusty so I called him on his cell (OH and he-Robert  seemed to be switching back and forth between being himself and Arturo) and I said "you left Rusty here" and he said he'd come get him then it was silent for a bit and I felt so much pain at losing him so I said "I really Love you Robert, will you please come back? Can't we work this out?" and he said "ok I miss you and love you too" and we worked it out and I was very happy because at one point in the dream after he'd left me, I realised I want him in my life more than anything else forever and ever amen.  :tongue2: 

I do love him.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Aww, now see? That is *exactly* why dreams are so freakin important. They're like a dress rehearsal for life, giving you the opportunity to experience things without having them happen.

And like the saying goes "You don't know what you got, till it's gone."

----------


## Barbizzle

Oh yay, finaly i was in your dream, wlel my vocie anyways :tongue2:  It soudned beautiful, and you know id ask for pics haha.  It sounds somewhat parellel to when we talked over the summer when you wnet to Montana and there were beautiful ( and evil camera killing) ponds and mountins  :wink2:

----------


## Merck

I love dreams with happy endings.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*MR C MR C WHY YOU ALWAYS COME IN 3?*
self explanatory

*GRANDPA & TWIN*
Visiting him in WY again with the aunt and the cousins per usual, looking at pictures of grandpa and his brother Hank. I could see how they looked alot alike.

*POSH JOSH*
Long time since I dreamt about Josh, was really weird. Started out with me googling for something interesting we could discuss so he wouldn't get bored with my company. Ended up reading something written by the same person who wrote Vagina Monologues, and he found it interesting enough to continue discussing over lunch at Blue Mesa. There were Monets on the wall there, and I commented on impressionism, and Josh said they weren't Monet's. Then I pointed that they in fact were Monets, and the one we were looking at was the one that had the 'moving' water. As I stood near it I could see my reflection in it even. I wondered how that was possible (hello lucidity, anybody home?!). We at brunch with Chris and discussed some doughnuts I had made and the drink with sangria (tobasco sauce HAHA) and the REAL Chris woke me up crying. Oh and something about rubbing Josh's back in the car on the way there and teasing him about how everyone finds him annoying.

*WAMPYRES*
Oh yeah and the one with me and Kate Blanchet as vampires. I had just turned into one and she was trying to help me hide from the sunlight because apparently I was too stupid to figure that out.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh no not another Michael dream. This one had Kelly in it, apologizing, and I said "it's ok" and kinda hugged her before she could finish apologizing. Siiiiiiiigh, ah well, It's been almost 10 years anyway. No point in holding that grudge so long, we're all different people now.

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *I had just turned into one and she was trying to help me hide from the sunlight because apparently I was too stupid to figure that out.*



ROFL   ::lol::  
I see that dream had quite an impact on you, hence the avatar

About the 10 year old issue... wierd how something so old can still pop into your head, eh?
I read some stuff recently about scientists finally understanding that dreams are not all random, and how that works. It's based on your sense of motivation, reward/punishment, desire, will, etc. 
Whatever is on your mind in regard to those aspects tends to pop into your dreams..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

back in college

trying to avoid repeating a remedial math course by taking a placement exam

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I totally just forgot my dream

I know it had a part where I dreamt I got up in the middle of the night and walked down the hall toward the living room and I had to pass a drag queen to get there. It was like "Excuse me" "Pardon me"

Ok gotta poop, maybe I'll remember more while I'm doing that.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Was a huge DV convention. Don't remember everyone who came, but I remember that the members just kept piling in. It was going to last about a week, so we opened a chocolate shake factory to make ends meet for the week. Adidas showed up late, dressed in drag. He was a bit stand-off-ish at first, but warmed up later.

Then the dream phased into another tour of DIE ZAUBERFLÖTE. I don't remember who the tenor and mezzo were, but adidas was the baritone. I remember thinking how funny it was to hear him sing opera.  :tongue2: 

Then I woke up. I didn't sleep much last night because Robert talks and screams in his sleep. =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Some kind of Sunnyvale/Poteet reunion, but we actually had to sit down and do homework. And the math was all weird and difficult to concentrate on. Then in the English class, they showed us this really crappy version of _Cyrano de Bergerac_ where Roxanne actually scalps Cyrano in the end, and there was no Christian nor balcony scene nor "White Plume" soliloquy. I was so mad I got up and left.

I may have remembered more if Sofie hadn't woken me up 10 times last night.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt alot of stuff but took too long to post it so here's what I remember:

I was married (but to a woman, actually a mutual friend of me and Robert's named Anna), and we lived on the same block as Seeker and his family or something. Then we all went to some botanical gardens or something, and Seeker and I got into the discussion of "How much sex is normal for a married couple?" And we agreed that it shouldn't ever get less than twice a week. But both our wives were really depriving us, so we agreed that if it didn't improve, we could just "use" eachother.  :tongue2:  So we agreed that I would meet him one night by his pool in the backyard, near these pumpkin decorations. I remember being at the pool gate and I could see the pumpkins from there, and being all excited because I was "finally gonna get some." Then I woke up.

Oh well.

----------


## Seeker

Premature awakening  :Sad:   That always sucks!

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Opheil_
> *When do I get to make out with Linus? *
> *



Hmmm....let's see how the mind works:
In the peanuts animated special "the Great Pumpkin", *Sally (OphieliaBlue)* decides to skip trick or treating and spend it waiting alone with *Linus* in the *pumpkin patch*.

If we were to switch Seeker into the role of Linus instead of Charlie Brown.... you got yourself a similar storyline! Or even better, we keep the characters as they are, and end up with a slutty side of Sally which would need to be explored in the sequel  :Hi baby:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *In the peanuts animated special \"the Great Pumpkin\", Sally (OphieliaBlue) decides to skip trick or treating and spend it waiting alone with Linus in the pumpkin patch.*



OMG how freaky! lol

my mind is a veritable cornucopia of Freudian splendor

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*BULL HONKY*
HAH! I just took a nap and I dreamt that I was grilling these like 3 foot long hotdogs. But I dropped one on the ground, so I went to rinse it off in the pool, when I noticed that a bull and 3 cows were in the pool, and the bull was trying to hump one of the cows.

I found it very funny.

----------


## Tornado Joe

who cares about the fucking cows!!!? what about the 3 foot hot dog?!! god damn, I'm so hungry right now (3am) I just hit the 24 hour supermarket and bought FOUR frozen Tony's pizzas for $10!!!! First one should be done right about.........OH SHIT!!!!


 ::cactus:: 
------------- ::cactus:: 
----------------------- ::cactus::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 nights ago was of Dave McKee

last night I forgets

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Chocolate caramel turtle things from CT too gooey and sticky to eat

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *who cares about the fucking cows!!!? what about the 3 foot hot dog?!! god damn, I'm so hungry right now (3am) I just hit the 24 hour supermarket and bought FOUR frozen Tony's pizzas for $10!!!! First one should be done right about.........OH SHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> -------------
> -----------------------*



LMFAO.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh 2 days ago I dreamt a couple sex dreams with Robert (I'll be vague)

- The sex video
- The reach around grope in bed thing (when his beeper interrupted and woke me up)

Then last night I can't remember, but I slept damn good finally! edit: oh yeah it was about be going back to college, at ETSU, and the crap about Chris etc

OH and one day ago DUH (can't believe I almost forgot this) I had the best dream sex EVUH. It was with that Hyde guy from That 70's Show. We had some crazy wild affair going on. And he went snow-boarding in the sand and we lived in these cabins near the beach that were really high up in the air. And he was playing with bubbles in space on these cloud thingies. But basically it was all about how I was Hot for Hyde  :tongue2:  . And he was crazy long and had the most interesting yet delicious technique. oi.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Interesting dreams about Tornado Joe ( :tongue2: ) I'M NOT WEIRD! He's at that convention thingy!

Ok here goes: I dreamt that he lived at that crap 1 room Manhattan apartment I used to have, and I went to see him, but he was sick. So I asked him if I could make him some tea, and he said yes. Then we made out for a while, then talked about his drawings ( :Oops:  this is so cheesy) and I said "I wish I could draw like you. You know that 'HerLocksDevine' picture? I would take me a whole week just to draw that leaf." And then I had a deja vu moment. Which is the first time I ever felt that in a dream that I can remember. Anyway, some other parts of the dream repeated, including me asking if he wanted tea, except this time it was coffee I think, but this time he said he didn't want any. (Really fuzzy on the details, sorry). And I know we fell asleep in his bed, and that's all i can remember. And something sad happened. I wish I could remember what it was, I did earlier. It was like, I said something or asked him something, don't remember what it was, but the look on Joe's face was really sad, or disappointed or something as a result.

Oh well, one thing's for certain: Dream-kissing Joe is awesome  ::teeth::  HAH I feel like I have a daytime boyfriend for my conscious, and a nighttime one for my subconscious lol. Who says a girl can't have her cake and eat him too.  :tongue2:  I got the best of both worlds I AM QUEEN OF THE UNIVERSEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

k that's enough for now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*MIDNIGHT COME AND ME WANT GO HOME*
Dave was homeless, and living in a room in a building where they were having this Halloween carnival. He was collecting used, abandoned Halloween costumes and masks. I had given him mine earlier, then I found a really nice expensive one in the trash and gave it to him. So he threw me back mine as 'change.'

Then some kid's mom got all pissy because Dave was talking to her daughter, so I bitched her out hard core. Then we got worried that she'd call the cops on Dave, so I threatened her, to make sure that she would be too scared to do anything.

*CONRAD'S DAD*
Something about Gerry Conrad. Like, his home in present day. He seemed happier and mroe stable. Off the drugs and I didn't see that slutty Roxanne anywhere.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*TYLER'S BEST*
I dreamt that I was married to Tyler Florence (one of my all time favorite chefs). And we lived in this nice apartment in Manhattan I believe it was. Anyway, I got kidnapped, along with a little boy that I think was his nephew. We got put into a fireplace because they were going to burn us. I remember at that point that Tyler was told that we were already dead and that he believed it. I felt so bad, thinking that he had thought he'd lost us, but we were really still alive. So anyway, they lit the fire and left. But me and the boy realised we could get behin the fire and not get burned, and that's when we noticed that the chimney was big enough for us to get inside, and not too high so we were able to climb out. I never saw a man more happy to see me still alive lol.

Then the dream skipped ahead and I was 9 months pregnant, and about 2 days from the due date. And I remember complaining to Tyler and some co-workers that "this baby will NEVER freaking get here!!"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*THE VISITOR*
OHHHHHHHHH this horrible dream about meeting a guy on the internet from England. I don't know how it happened (it all went so fast) but suddenly, I became aware that this guy, who I'd never met, or seen a picture of or anything, was coming to visit me while Robert was away on business for a week. The plan being he and I would get it on. And at that moment I realised, "OMG I don't want to cheat on Robert WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?!?!" And I became frantic, because the guy had already gotten on the plane apparently, and Robert was gone, and I didn't have this guy's name or number or even had a clue what he looked like. But he had my address and everything. I remember thinking, "How could I have agreed to something so ridiculous?" And I woke up as I was trying to find some way out of the situation.

MAAAAAAAAAAAAN was I fucking relieved when I woke up!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the thing with ryan and the eyeball

underwater branches breaking thing

my risotto isn't coming out as good as hers   :Mad:  and other such whines as well

----------


## OpheliaBlue

hard time remembering dreams lately

Chris has a cold and keeps waking me up at all hours

so my recall is shot to hell from lack of sleep  ::yawnorama::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the one the other day about the drag queen and I getting it on and Erick being all tied up

last night the one about me and Robert fighting about chores not done right and that I'll just move out and lots of sex with Rusty

----------


## Genjyo

LOL, now I wonder how amazingly cool that dream must've been.

----------


## Placebo

Rest assured it involved sex  :wink2: 
Nuff said..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oddly enough, it DIDN'T involve sex lol

for once  :tongue2: 

I just didn't want to embarrass the DV member that it was about by making it public (but he knows about it so it's all good)

Can't remember my dreams the last few nights because I've been too stinkin drunk

----------


## Tornado Joe

Yeah, that *would* be embarrasing to be in an Ophelia dream that *didn't* involve sex!  ::lol:: 
Lay off the sauce, girl, it's been five days -- where's the hot juicy content?!
Hope your recent drinking binge is due from nothing other than some cheerful occasion!  ::drink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Joe.............  ::kiss:: 

well I got ANOTHER cold...so weird, that's like 2 in as many weeks

so anyway, haven't been sleeping well enough to remember many dreams, but I'll try to at least get back into the swing of things journal-wise, however inconsistent that may be.

hope y'all keep reading  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt I was working at this costume jewelry store, and one of my co-workers was this guy:



and he kept making passes at me, and in the dream, it had been ages since I'd had sex. And this guy just kept whispering stuff in my ear like "yeah...we're gonna do it later" and it made me really horny.

So then I raped my boyfriend this morning irl, even though he has a cold.   ::teeth::

----------


## Tornado Joe

Cold? So you sayin you were able to get past his "shrinkage" or did  you just have to  settle for kneadin the dough?   ::D: 

Either way, good to have you back *in the swing* of things!!   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Cold? So you sayin you were able to get past his \"shrinkage\" or did *you just have to *settle for kneadin the dough? **



Your dough is the only dough I 'need' Joe  ::kiss::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

In the past week here are the dreams I remember. I'll post more if I remember more:

- the one with the banquet where they served prawns and an aborted (yet still living and crying) fetus over linguini and I ran out and plugged my ears so I couldn't hear it scream as they hacked into it

- the LD where I summed Lome and boinked him (old habits die hard  :tongue2:  )

- Chris and the attacking spider from hell

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had a semi lucid where I dreamt I was tripping on acid and went to look in the mirror and when I did, I looked like a young Whitney Houston. Scared me so bad to see a random black chic staring back at me where my reflection should be that I screamed and hid. Then I thought, "Oh it's ok I'm just dreaming, or tripping, or both I can't remember." Then I went back to the mirror and started doing Whitney impersonations and debating going on American Idol. Then I noticed I looked like myself in some mirrors, and Whitney in other mirrors, then I woke up.

Also a sex dream with Tom Cruise (  ::barf::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) and some other shit I can't remember

----------


## Barbizzle

Dam, you have so many sex dreams...  What are you taking, you should share ti will all of us.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *Dam, you have so many sex dreams...  What are you taking, you should share ti will all of us.*



hah! you know what? I NEVER had these many sex dreams until I joined DV, so I blame Seeker and icedawg...

nah, but really, maybe it's just because after joining, I improved my recall so much that I am actually just _remembering_ more sex dreams

it's either that or the 11 hits of acid I do everynight

----------


## Barbizzle

> T's either that or the 11 hits of acid I do every night [/b]



O_o, now, the hardest thing i can picture you doing is bottle of wine and some chocolate  :tongue2: -

----------


## OpheliaBlue

god damn I had a bunch of weird dreams last night (slept 12 hours  ::shock::  ), none lucid though

- those dorks trying to fix a train track in mid air...AS a train was coming

- ETSU and aquarium and orpheus dying again only to be accidentally replaced by:

(except mine was all blue)


and the fish that ate the fish that ate the fish etc

oh and the guy with the blue eyes that I met at some weird church that I kept trying to flirt with looked alot like the dude from procode but with lighter hair

----------


## OpheliaBlue

long ass Josh dream

details later

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I vaguely remember dreaming about me and Robert making out

He was on top of me and I think I had my tongue further down his throat than I ever have with anyone before in my whole life

a very odd sensation

then I remember grabbing his ass and telling him that he was making me horney then we snogged some more then I woke up

----------


## OpheliaBlue

k aliens and water snakes and the aliens wanted her/me to go to this boat on this designated bay so they could beam her/me up...turns out the aliens were a bunch of drag-queen looking things that needed a director for their space musical

and something pleasant with Robert but I can't remember

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had another LSD dream, never got lucid though

I was hanging out with Mikey again, and it looks like we were in college again. We hooked up with this guy who was selling what we thought were sheets of acid, but they looked more like the sugar cube version, but they were all broken up. So I bought 12, thinking it would give me some left over to share with Kaniaz later.

So me and Mikey each took a hit, then I remember thinking we'd have to wait a while for it to kick in. Then later that night, I wasn't feeling any effects, but Mikey ran up to me and said "Holy shit Lisa, LOOK!! I can stick my hand through the wall" and he did just that. Then I did the same thing, then we started tipping over buildings and crap, knowing full well that it was just the effects of the drug.

The cool thing about tripping in dreams is I don't feel gittery. Just the hallucinations without any side effects. Well unless you count hallucinations as a side effect, but that's the point.  :tongue2: 

The End.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dreamt about carl again, this time I confronted him but I can't remember what was said

also a make-out session with Jerry Levine a la _Casual Sex?_

he was damn hot in that movie

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*OH JOE*
I dreamt there was another lucid convention in Hawaii (probably dreamt that because I saw the post about it) and I went. But it started out as a culinary convention. So alot of boring crap happened, long story short, I was sitting in a lecture that was kinda lame, and talking to these 2 girls and bragging about DV when I realized I forgot my DV business cards! I was so depressed about it, but then I told them "Oh it's ok, Tornado Joe is coming to this convention, and I'm sure he'll have brought some cards." Then I looked out the big window and I could see the window of the building across from us, and Joe was there. Sporting a ginormous beard. I waved, trying to get his attention, but he didn't see me. So I just sat down at the window, watching with a smile on my face as he did some kind of goofy jig by these other guys. Finally he looked at the window, checking his reflection or something, and then saw me watching and waved. he made a motion like he wanted me to open the window (even though we were like 15 stories up for some reason), and an entire pane of glass fell out and crashed onto the street below. I almost fell. Then I tried to open another window but it was all messed up. I was about to give up, then I saw Joe race out of the place he was in, and appeared in the convention hall I was in. Then it was all Hey Joe omg yay blah blah embarrassing hug and crap. He had these strange emerald green contact lenses in, oh and no beard! Apparently this convention was during halloween and he had borrowed the beard from someone else then gave it back or something. And his facial hair was gone. And he was like 6 ' 2" lol. Anyway, he was doing an Elvis interpretation for me, and I said "I thought your eyes were dark brown." Then we got some bagels and I woke up. Oh and both times we hugged, he grabbed my right butt cheek. I so didn't mind either  :tongue2: 

The End

oh and making peace with Michael Trundel

----------


## Tornado Joe

> He had these strange emerald green contact lenses in[/b]



You know, I've considered getting those a while back - how did they look?





> And he was like 6 ' 2\"[/b]



Yep... only in dreams   ::shakehead2::  





> Oh and both times we hugged, he grabbed my right butt cheek[/b]



Hmm... well I'm right-handed so it's more likely I'd grab your left cheek - ah, who am I kiddin, I'd sample them BOTH  ::bigteeth::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

[quote][quote]



> Oh and both times we hugged, he grabbed my right butt cheek
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Hmm... well I'm right-handed so it's more likely I'd grab your left cheek - ah, who am I kiddin, I'd sample them BOTH



I MEANT LEFT I really meant left I swear it, haha

but that's cool that you don't neglect one side over the other  :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

You wouldn't want to piss off the other cheek. They get sultry  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lots of fucked up sex dreams, and one lucid dream

- Sting and the french faux pas and the apology
- chef tom (LD)
- Robert and the playboys (2 FAs)
- unexpected 3some
- the pee pee hand job

----------


## Placebo

> - unexpected 3some
> - the pee pee hand job *
> [/b]



rofl. no way. How was it?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- baby snapping turtles





> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- unexpected 3some
> - the pee pee hand job 
> ...



You want the details? alriiiight.....

The 'unexpected 3some' was kinda funny actually. I kept having these false awakenings where I'd think I just woke up, and I'd hear Robert grab a playboy magazine and lay it on me and flip through the pages. This happened a couple times before I finally said "Ok that's enough, let's do it." So I rolled over and started kissing him, but then I felt someone else....ehem..... 'enter' the situation from behind me. Who wasn't Robert. And Robert said "Well, I thought you'd like another guy to join." Couldn't argue with that. But I woke up for real when I started getting really excited.  :Sad: 

The 'peepee' hand job was just......odd. I dreamt that I started giving Robert a hand job, when all of a sudden he said "Oh my god, did you just pee?!?!" And I was like..."No way," but then I looked down at where I was touching him, and my cupped hand was full of urine. So I said "OMG YOU just peed man!!!!" And he looked down and said "Well......it's because you don't know how to do it right!" Then he got mad and left the room and it was reallyawkward for a while. MAN was I happy to wake up from that one lol!

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I dreamt that I started giving Robert a hand job.......And he looked down and said \"Well......it's because you don't know how to do it right!\"[/b]



Well, honestly - I just don't see why a man would want a woman to give him a hand job. I mean, it's kinda like a plumber having an electrician fix his faucet!   ::silly::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I dreamt that I started giving Robert a hand job.......And he looked down and said \"Well......it's because you don't know how to do it right!\"
> 			
> ...



It's funny you say that, because he actually prefers handjobs to blow jobs

I think that's weird, but he said it was because of bad experiences involving teeth  ::o:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Why is it that I get so horny when you talk about sex with Robert.......   ::shakehead2::  

Well, keep *up* the good work I guess   ::D:

----------


## Placebo

hehe. See now, the details were much more amusing  :wink2: 
BTW, I have a politically incorrect joke for you - Why did Elton John get upset with his lover? He found out he was having sex behind his back  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

man, I slept like a friggin brick last night, I don't remember squat dreams





> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Why did Elton John get upset with his lover? He found out he was having sex behind his back*



haha cheesy

but it made me laugh thanks  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

errrgh can't remember dreams again

when I sleep really hard, like I remember my head hitting the pillow but not much after that, then it's morning...I hardly ever remember my dreams

----------


## Genjyo

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *errrgh can't remember dreams again
> 
> when I sleep really hard, like I remember my head hitting the pillow but not much after that, then it's morning...I hardly ever remember my dreams*



Cheer up my sweet Blue!   I'll say the dream recall shown in your DV history is encouraging!  xoxoxo

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Okaaaaay, I dreamt that Robert and I had a daughter, only the baby was this parasitic worm. And it's suction area, for lack of better words, looked basically like a hookworm's:



Needless to say, I was concerned about breastfeeding, so I opted for bottles. But then it clamped down on my hand and started sucking liquid from it. It hurt, but I remember thinking "Oh good, this is better than the bottle because now she'll be getting proper nutrients and antibodies etc." When it stopped, I remember tasting some of my own hand juices, and it was really sweet, like nectar (first time I can recall having a vivid sense of taste in a dream btw, which completes all 5 senses now for me yay).

Then some dreams about me and Robert going to visit my dad and stepmom in California, and they just moved from Topanga but Zak was miserable, but dad said she was just horny then seeing old video of my dad and Tim, and Robert kept trying to make me watch the Queen video that he'd just downloaded from the computer that would make me cry then something about going to the bathroom the end.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Somehow I just don't see "It's an asexual parasite!" balloons as a hot gift-shop commodity. 

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Placebo

ROFL. I enjoyed that one... lol!
Thanks for a laugh, Ophie

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Jeff Foxworthy and some baby stuff

mall

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*A Wild Job*
Sunday morning I had a successful wild, but it was really short because my son woke me up

it was rather graphic so I won't bother posting it, and I hate doing the "private entry" thing, which is fine because there's no way in hell I'll ever forget it

then last night's was just a bunch of random crap that I don't feel like posting

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- sex in a glass elevator with Robert dream
- sex at an LD convention dream
- something about gma and gpa maiben (I think the convention was at their house)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Yoghurtcation*
A WBTB brought me an interesting lucid sexual experience (why the frik am I dreaming about sex so much lately). Anyway, a cop from an earlier dream that night appeared in the dream I had when I fell back to sleep (after waking myself up from coughing for no apparent reason). There was a random group of people sitting on the floor of a kitchen, and I spontaneously became lucid. I felt like it wouldn't last for some reason, so I just grabbed the nearest guy, who happened to be the cop. Not particularly attractive, but he was a spectacular kisser so we stripped and did it right there on the floor. I remember the sensation of drying up a bit, so I was reaching into the lower kitchen cabinets, grappling for anything that could be used in such a case, and all I found was some yoghurt. I woke up before I could really gage whether or not it worked. =/

others (non lucid):
- tornado chasers, we got lost, met Robert in a labyrinth of over/underpasses
- trying to masturbate in dream sleep, got interrupted by mom who said it was 10am now and chris is up, thought it was still dark outside....CT was visiting too, and he was in the computer room doing computer stuff I guess.
- the sop dream where he was telling some silly joke and I laughed but I forgot the joke
- DART
- and Gothlark making me a birthday cake...it was a fruit cake which I don't particularly like, but this one was damn good. actually tasted mroe like tres leches
- Robert was supposed to by the cheap $10 box o beef, but brought home beef wellingtons by mistake, paid an exorbitant amount for it and when I asked about it he got all pissy and threw a tantrum and went outside to kick stuff so I poked my head out the door and was about to yell: "Don't you EVEN fucking start that crap..." but some people who were coming over for dinner arrived so I bit my tongue. DAMN happy to wake up from that one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- alien planet thing, really really hot, no water
- 2 scientist dudes checking it out before terraforming
- they rode elephants that were broght from earth
- one guy got lost and dehydrated out in the desert when his elephant got stuck in some alien sludge stuff
- I went to go find him and we got sun burned really bad
- when I looked in the mirror, i was missing alot of hair and my scalp was badly sunburned, so were my shoulders (because I was wearing a wife beater)
- then we had a party and the place reminded me of Dave's in college
- then some FAs and a few failed WILD attempts this morning

my head hurt when I woke up because I thought my scalp was really sunburned  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*French Faux Pas*
Went hiking with James and we ended up crashing somewhere. We made some more 'brother/sister' jokes then we fell asleep. When I woke up, I was sleeping where his feet were (you know, like sardines...that made no sense but I don't know how else to explain it), so I turned back around. James was still asleep so I got up real close to his face to look at him, which woke him up. He assumed I was getting close like that so I could kiss him because then he rammed his tongue down my throat. I was about to stop him, but it was such a good kiss that I went with it. Then he stopped suddenly and jumped back, appearing to be grossed out by something. I said "What?!?!" He said "There was something in your mouth, stuck between your teeth or something, food I guess, and it went in MY mouth...I think I'm gonna vomit." Then I felt bad and embarrased then I woke up.

Too much DV lately I guess. Noticed it's getting kinda cranky around here too lately so I'm gonna go out and have some fun.

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Okaaaaay, I dreamt that Robert and I had a daughter, only the baby was this parasitic worm. And it's suction area, for lack of better words, looked basically like a hookworm's[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I'd see no reason why not.  :tongue2:  I'd be willing to wager money that there are fetish websites devoted to that sort of thing.  ::D:  

Something like www.yoghurtbabes.com , www.dairydykes.com , or perhaps www.yohgurtwrestlinghoneys.com . None of those are real I don't think, but i'm too afraid to click the links to find out.  ::|:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dreamt I got bitten by a rabid daog and had to get shots for it

then another dream about being pregnant twice Ithink

then one about dating Cassandra but she had a penis (at one point in this dream I remember thinking "But girls don't have wongs.....oh wait, that's right, 50% have dicks and 50% have vaginas." And I totally accepted that lol. )





> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *Something like www.yoghurtbabes.com , www.dairydykes.com , or perhaps www.yohgurtwrestlinghoneys.com . None of those are real I don't think, but i'm too afraid to click the links to find out.*



hardy har har (no way am I clicking them either  :tongue2:  )

ps. great avatar!! I saw the whole thing on deviant art, bravo!! (about damn time you posted some more of your work)

----------


## Placebo

The world isn't quite as bad as we thought - none of those links work  :wink2: 
But www.milkhoneys.com works... and is entirely safe for young audiences blah blah etc

----------


## Lomebririon

Yeah, nice one man.  ::D: 





> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *ps. great avatar!! I saw the whole thing on deviant art, bravo!! (about damn time you posted some more of your work)*



Thanks! Glad you like it.  :wink2:  I'm happy I posted something new too.  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh I totally had a dream about Placebo but I forgot what it was

nothing naughty, but it seems like I remember we were just like hanging out or something and something happened where he was sad about something and we hugged, and I think it was at a party, or just after

gosh I need to work on my recall  ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt something about fighting with RObert about a green sweater that I was gonna buy

seemed like it was about the size or the color I can't remember, I didn't get much sleep last night

penis penis penis penis PENIS POOOOPOOOO CAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAA

haha that felt good to type

BIGBOOBIESBIGBOOBIES MASTURBATIONNNNNNNNNNNN

FARTS

diarrhea!

GIANT TURKEY BALLS AND YAK TURDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

damn I feel better now  :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

I'm glad that last post had nothing to do with the dream about me.
Or am I... hmm. I'll get back to you on that  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had a few unsucessful WILDs after trying to go back to sleep after waking up at about 5am

one of them was successful for a few seconds....I could see my room, even though my eyes were closed, was very realistic except for the fact that it was light outside (which is how I knew I was lucid) but I woke up before I could do anything

oh and one of the times I WILDed, I went into that vibration mode as usual, but instead of hearing weird electronic noises, I heard harmonica playing....really creepy harmonica playing lol. So I had to abort that one, but I had mild sleep paralysis that I had to break through first. Sucked because then I was wide awake for a while. =/

fucking psycho harmonicas from hell >:l

incidentally, spider monkeys are cute

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dreamt we fought about stuff at the grocery store, was sad

oh and the thing that was on sale and today it was on sale for real!

----------


## Tornado Joe

Ok, dude - this sounds a lot like that little technique of my own I've been tryin!

Cool - keep at it!





> incidentally, spider monkeys are cute[/b]



Umm... ok - spiders are my smallest (in size) but greatest fear (besides crabs - or "sex lice") and I have always HATED monkeys! To me a spider monkey would be a freakin *NIGHTMARE!!!*

----------


## Tornado Joe

> *[PRIVATE JOURNAL ENTRY]*[/b]



*Yaaaayy!!* Some lucky DV member must have had sex with Opheil in her dream!!
 ::aphiusiscrazy::   ::bowdown::   ::hump::   ::dancingcow:: 

 ::imslow::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [PRIVATE JOURNAL ENTRY]
> 
> 
> ...



yeah read the "post subject" smarty pants

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WILD - Matt from EatZi's, fantastic LD

I have the flu, I'll post details later

I was thinking about this dude I used to work with who I never really hit it off with, but he had the most gorgeous blue eyes I've ever seen in my whole life. Anyway, fell asleep while thinking about him, and next thing I knew I was dreaming about him. He was with me in my old 1 room appartment, and he was asking me out (he had asked me out at work in real life a few years ago, I guess that's why I dreamt it). I said "I'd rather not have a REALTIONSHIP, but what I could really go for is a friend that I could have regular no-strings sex with, what do you think?" Then his eyes got really wide and he said "OK!!" Then I woke up and it was night, so I tried a WILD, and next thing I remember I was making out with him, and I was immediately lucid. I love these make-out lucid dreams because they feel incredibly real. And I think one reason for that is that I close my 'dream eyes', as I would my real eyes, when I'm kissing someone. And in a lucid scenario, I think it helps me maintain incredibly realistic lucidity feeling-wise if I don't have to create alot of visual. Anyway, so as usual, I wanted to make the best of this scene, but again, I had that creeping fear that I would lose lucidity and/or wake up before really getting it on. Then this really odd idea occured to me: since I didn't want to open my eyes and risk seeing some green goblin on top of me instead of Matt, I decided to talk to him a little bit while we were messing around. So I picked an actual reference of something that had happened to us in real life once

*me:* Hey Matt, remember that time I tried to hook you up with my friend Meagan, but she stood you up, so you asked me to hang out with you instead so it wouldn't be a total waste, and we went to dinner, then a movie--

*matt:* Will you please shut up?

So I shutted up and got naked. I still kept my eyes closed, so I just used my hands to feel EVERYthing. It was so cool, I could feel his face, his mouth, his tongue. We started getting really intense and I even stuck my fingers in his mouth a few times. Damn it felt so real. Then he kicked off his pants, and aimed for me, but kinda missed..you know, he was a _bit_ too far to the right, so it didn't go in. Then he said something like "DOH! Oops, sorry," then acted like that was enough to make him give up. Uh, no sir. So I grabbed his thing and put him on track. THEN christ it was like, 5 thrusts and I was about to cap so I grabbed his ass and finished JUST IN TIME. I woke up to my own girations against thin air...but totally satisfied.  :smiley:  yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay  ::breakitdown::  

It's taken me forever to get that right.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had the flu yesterday, so I slept really hard last night and don't remember any dreams

It's all good though because I feel 150% today

----------


## Barbizzle

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *I'm glad to hear you are feeling better*



thanks babe  :smiley: 

So last night I dreamt that my mom was trying to hook me up with tunnel-poet-collegium guy, only now his hair was short and he was balding. And really really smarmy. And he was wearing the ugliest white sweater.  ::?:  She commented on how cute we looked together, but I was disgusted at having to go out with him. As soon as we stepped out the door to go to his car, he mauled me on the ground. I was like "Ew FUCK get off me fag!" Oh and he was sick or something, and my mom had even extended an invitation for him to spend the night if he was too tired after dropping me off after the date. (This was back in time when I used to live with her by the way.) So I decide after driving with him for a few minutes that I want to go back home. Oh his eyes were all weird and wonky too. So we get back to my mom's and my mom, brother and his girlfriend were just finishing dinner, so I sit down with them to have some left overs (and to get away from smarmy bastard). But he's like all hovering over me. And he finally leans over me at one point and pukes on me. I'm all "CHRIST date's over." So I walk him to the door and he lifts me up and says what a great time he had. No way am I gonna kiss him. Then he says "But you know..I AM pretty tired. I think I'll take your mom up on her invitation to sleep here." I could see that the mere thought of that excited him beyond belief, so I finally dropped the boom and said no way. I'm not ready for that blah blah. He FINALLY left, and later when I was sitting with my family, there was a knock at the door, and I could see through the wavy glass that same stupid sweater. I wanted to die. But it turned out it was just our neighbour.

The End

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> As soon as we stepped out the door to go to his car, he mauled me on the ground. I was like "Ew FUCK get off me fag!" Oh and he was sick or something, and my mom had even extended an invitation for him to spend the night if he was too tired after dropping me off after the date. (This was back in time when I used to live with her by the way.) So I decide after driving with him for a few minutes that I want to go back home. Oh his eyes were all weird and wonky too. So we get back to my mom's and my mom, brother and his girlfriend were just finishing dinner, so I sit down with them to have some left overs (and to get away from smarmy bastard). But he's like all hovering over me. And he finally leans over me at one point and pukes on me. I'm all "CHRIST date's over."*



Lmfao. Ophie, your dreams are trip!
 ::rolllaugh::  

Glad you're feelin better, too.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

In real life, my cell phone got broken. It sorta kinda worked, but the problems included: it wouldn't ring or vibrate when someone called, so I had to check voicemail constantly. I could make calls and hear the other person, but they couldn't hear me. Also it would randomly start vibrating nonstop (shutup James  :tongue2:  ) and would only stop if I took out the battery and put it back in. And the battery would only stay charged for a few hours, then I had to recharge it. So yeah, my boyfriend replaced it the other day, but only after proving, after about a week, that the phone was basically useless. 

So......last night I dreamt that he decided that the broken phone was 'good enough' so he made me take the new one back.  ::shakehead2::  Sometimes I really fucking hate my dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

4 false awakenings about the phone and the fight and Robert painting me a note on the wall

the 4th time I became lucid so we had sex but Chris woke me up AGAIN before I could cap =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the one about where we were on a spaceship and the captain told everybody on the intercom thing that an alien had infiltrated the ship and he needed all hands to be on alert, while me and Bishop (some 8 year old kid) searched the ship. Problem was, we had no idea what it looked like. We only knew that it was somehow 'bad'. After alot of chaotic stuff, I remember Bishop was missing. I knew that the alien had abducted him. Later, Bishop returned, but he was acting weird. I picked him up and shook him, screaming "YOU'RE INSIDE OF HIM, AREN'T YOU?!?!?!??!?" and his skin turned bright red all over, and his mouth opened really big and a blinding light poured out from it, then a big white snake jumped out and tried to get away. I chased it around some corridors, and it took a path that I knew dead-ended, so I went around and locked all the doors that it could have possibly back tracked to. I finally cornered it in a room, and we started to talk about something but I forgot and that's all i remember

oh well, at least I caught the fucker.

----------


## Barbizzle

haha, what a werid dream  :tongue2:   It would make a cute small movie.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I remembered my dream when I first woke up, then I forgot it in all this valentine's nonsense

incidentally, I received ALOT of chocolate, including my favorite *Lindt Chocolate Truffles*

massive choccorrhea, here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Round and Round the Boob*
I dreamt that me and Robert went out to eat with some of his friends at this restaurant that also had a ballroom style dance floor. I remember that his exwife was there with her new man, and Robert's friend Aaron was there, but his girlfriend Karen wasn't. So we finished eating, then all of us went to the dance floor and started doing some kind of waltz crap thing. For some reason, in this particular waltz, you're supposed to keep switching partners. Like, the girl you're dancing with goes to the next guy and dances a bit, and you keep repeating that until you end back up with your original partner. So Robert and I were dancing a while, then it was time to move to the next guy, which happened to be Aaron. We started dancing, and I looked over at Robert because i was afraid he'd be jealous (because he tends to be irl), but he didn't seem to mind. So we danced a bit, and it was all fun and all, but just when it was time for me to go to the next guy, Aaron grabbed my breast. I was like "No you DIDN'T?!". And I spent the rest of the dream trying to decide how exactly to break it to Robert that one of his best friends made a pass at me. =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Cylons go +Glub glub+*
Dreamt that Robert's friend Jennifer was a cylon, and we were on this boat and soldiers were after her. But I knew she was really a good guy, so I needed to save her. We were about a mile off shore of this deserted tropical island, so I told her we had better jump for it. There was an issue though that her inner gears would make her too heavy and she would sink (I guess she was part robot/metal and not all flesh like those ones on TV), so I said I'd pull her to shore somehow. And I even remember thinking at that moment how we'd have to find food on the island and I was concerned about finding salt of all things lol. We went down to a lower level of the ship where there was a dock for smaller boats, and got ready to jump. I could see the coast from there. Then I looked at the water and I could see giant fish just meters below the surface of the water and I started to get nervous. I mean, I had to drag this robot in open water for a mile with god knows what swiming around below us the whole time. I began to fear sharks.

*Don Yell*
That's all I rememeber about that dream. In the next one I was married to a guy in the mob. And one of the other Dons was pissed at him about something, and was coming over to 'resolve' things. I knew there was a good chance we were going to both be blown away. We were eating lunch on the deck of our back yard (damn we had a mansion in what looked like Bel Aire heh) when our butler announced that the Don had arrived. I started gathering plates and utensils and even my 3" stilettos as weapons just in case haha. The Don started out by saying things to my husband like "I'm very very dissapointed in you..you've hurt me...you've really hurt me." My husband immediately started defending himself and getting angry. I thought that was NOT a good move, so I interrupted (knowing I'd probably get a slap for it later) and told my husband, "HEY...don't you speak to him that way....apologize to the man right now!!" And he looked at me for a moment, shocked, then got down on his knees and apologized to the Don profusely. Then all was well, and I didn't even get in trouble for all the lip.

----------


## Genjyo

I could envision that whole scene.  You're very resourceful when it comes to weapons LOL.  If that dream went longer perhaps you would've climbed that mobster ladder.  ::hug:: 

Edit:  Oh yeah I forgot we had a whole arsenal of emoticons:  ::sniper::   ::rallysmile::   A life of weddings and funerals and the occasional heist.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha yeah, I know how to play the politics baby  :tongue2:

----------


## Lomebririon

Ooh yeah girl, run that game! 8)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

more of those door-less bathroom stall dreams, and a really weird one about Jim Brady (back when he was still dating Mikey) and he found a picture that appeared to be me and Mikey messing around on the floor, and my friend Nikki masturbating naked in the background. She even had this tremendous puddle of I don't know what liquid beneath her, and nearby, what looked like a smear of poo. I said I swear to god I don't remember any of that! Fortunately, we were able to tell later where our faces had been superimposed on the bodies of other people in the picture via photoshop or something.

dang, me and my grodyass dreams

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt me and Robert were pushing Chris along in his stroller, and Chris was playing with these cheap sunglasses I bought him. Then he dropped them, but I kept going because I didn't feel like picking them up AGAIN. Then I went lucid. Then I decided I would pick them up anyway since Chris was moaning about them, but I didn't feel like turning the stroller around, so I made them appear right in front of us, and I picked them up and gave them back to Chris. Then Robert said "HEY, you can't do that?!" and I said "It's my dream, I can do what ever I want!"

lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

way too schlonkered last night from my mom's birthday party, don't remember my dreams

I'm gonna take a nap though in a little bit and I'll try a WILD maybe

----------


## OpheliaBlue

ps

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Paul's Scrawl*
Ok was kinda cool because I got meet PAUL SIMON. Was really neato. He was at some place doing a little concert and signing autographs. He didn't seem that impressed with me when he met me and started signing a CD I handed to him, but when I explained to him how I'm his biggest fan and what his music has done for me, he got all teary eyed. It was cool. And cheesy. But more cool than cheesy. Then I got the CD back but I couldn't read any of his writing lol. HELLO LUCIDITY =/  :Question:  

*Adonis 3000*
Anyway, then the dream changed. This one hit me kinda weird. I was at my gma and gpa's in Casper WY, only they weren't there. Just me and this blond-haired, blue-eyed Adonis. And the inside the place was totally redone in a kind of trendy neuvo style. The kitchen was all white and shiney with fancy equipment that looked like something out of Ultimate Kitchens. The dream was in the future, like a couple years or so. It was like I had left Robert for this guy or something. At one point I was standing on the 2nd floor balcony, looking out at Poplar Street and Mike Seedar Park, feeling a twang of guilt that I had hurt Robert. Then I went into the kitchen and started cooking coq au vin for Mystery Man. He looked a little bit familiar, but I can't place it yet. Then he went to another part of the house to find something for me, and called me on my cell phone to be all sweet or something. And Chris was there being bad in the kitchen heh. I looked at him at one point, telling him he had the most beautiful blue eyes I had ever seen. He didn't really look like Matt, Matt was short and his hair was different. But their eyes were similar. Anyway, we kissed and it felt so warm. You know, like those dream kisses where you totally think you're in love with a DC.

Anyway then I woke up. But I was able to WILD for a short period before Chris woke me up irl. I was able to summon the mystery Adonis, and we got to make out for a bit. Felt so awesome. But as I was kissing him (I even remember feeling a bit of dry mouth at first, that's how real it was) caressing his perfectly sculpted naked back side, he just dissolved. I hate when they fucking dissolve. They just quite literally, shrink and disappear. Then I thought I masturbated but it was an FA.  ::|: 

looked like that but with straighter hair

----------


## OpheliaBlue

damnit

I knew I had dreams last night, but I forgot them already

might remember them later

----------


## OpheliaBlue

UGHHHhhhh

/me is lazy

edit: I dreamt about me and chris in the freezer section of a grocery store looking at ice cream and frozen waffles and doughnuts, trying to decide which to buy. I was really hungry because I have been on a diet. I had one of those lindt truffles in my pocket and I bit 1/2, then felt guilty (and a bit sick from it) because I had broken my diet. Then I tried to give the 2nd half to Chris to eat, then something happened that I don't quite remember that made him fall and then he started making me mad then I kicked him.  :Sad:  So then I felt doubly guilty. But I felt fantastic when I woke up that I had neither hurt Chris nor broken my diet in real life.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Last night was about that bat faced big bad guy from that lived in that high up cage like place in some parking garage. He was really bad and he was gonna kill us (me and some friends) but we were figuring out a way to escape. He had wine too. I think he was gonna eat us. Then later I saw someone in my mom's kitchen dressed the same as him, but with a normal face. It was then that I realised that he had 2 personalities: 1 normal and 1 with the bat faced mask that he wore to go kill people. Oh and he liked expensive cheese too heh. And the funny thing, one of the cheeses (I forget what it's called) is the same on my dad likes, and I've never heard of anyone eating it besides him. But the wine was a Chardonnay and my dad hates Chardonnay. Oh and later in the dream I called Robert "Dad" by mistake, but he said it was ok because he wanted me to call him that or something. Robert hates white wine fyi. Then something about my step dad ruining his suit at a conference out of town and I was there and had to help him fix it, and then some random dude drilling for something in my parents' waterbed. And he used made up geometrical terms but I forgot them.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had a party last night, didn't drink TONS, but drank enough, ands stayed up late enough so that I slept really really hard and I don't remember any dreams bleeeeeh

but I had fun so it was worth it

----------


## OpheliaBlue

another That 70's Show dream about that Hyde dude...we were making out but I woke up before we could do it

then in another dream, Robert looked ALOT like this guy Marlow that I went to chef school with, and he was coming to surprise me for my "Unbirthday" lol...he brought 50 realllllyyyyyy long stem red roses, and was singing some love song, but I forgot what it was  ::mrgreen::  

another dream about being at OITH again and about to go on as Donna Anna (Cassandra was my cover this time), and I was about 30 seconds from my entrance when I realised that I didn't remember the role (it's been almost 6 years since I've done it lol)

I hate those dreams  :tongue2: 

then one about my mom and step-dad opening a restaurant up north somewhere like Montana, and I said "COOL! Can I be chef?" and my step-dad said "No, we already hired someone else" which pissed me off because I went to culinary school...I could have at least been a prep chef sheesh =/

----------


## Tornado Joe

> another dream about being at OITH again and about to go on as Donna Anna (Cassandra was my cover this time), and I was about 30 seconds from my entrance when I realised that I didn't remember the role (it's been almost 6 years since I've done it lol) [/b]



You need to get your ass back up on stage, girl!  

.................. ::bow::  ....................         <--Opheil
*O=================O*  <-- stage

 ::rainbow::                     <---- DV members
 ::rainbow::  
 ::rainbow::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

LMAO JOE!

awwwww, you even got Leo there in the back row  :tongue2: 

(j/k L-man, you know I ruvz ya)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::rolllaugh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

insomnia, can't remember dreams, just some random HI

but it's ok because Robert couldn't sleep either  :Hi baby:

----------


## Josh_Mac

I used to have a rabbit named ophelia, it used to masturbate by humping it's food dish and not just the occasional one, every night ...hrm???  :tongue2:  

that's actually true =D

----------


## OpheliaBlue

several odd reams last night:

- will and brett taugt christ to say "Estabrook" and I had to teach him "Gray", but he got it

- the one where mom was mad because the snow melted in the front lawn and revealed 2 dead pigs and a dead chicken, which were apparently culinary projects of mine gone wrong which I had just arbitrarily tossed out into the snow, so I said I'd clean them up right away but spent half the dream searching for a big enough trashbag, and Robert was getting bored of this so I said not to worry because I found a bag that will do and then we can go out to lunch which made him happy but by then he looked just like Scott Speedman


- OH and the one with Joe...he got me to download some role playing program that combined webcam and voice too, and it was fun because a bunch of other DV members were on it too (I don't do role playing in real life, so I have no idea what it was about other than a bunch of DV members messing around). I remember seeing and talking to Joe and having to go afk alot because of Chris, but also at one point Joe was showing major signs of male pattern baldness. Which is nuts because he has the sexiest head of thick, dark hair in real life.  ::smitten:: 





> _Originally posted by Josh_Mac_
> *I used to have a rabbit named ophelia, it used to masturbate by humping it's food dish and not just the occasional one, every night ...hrm???  *
> 
> that's actually true =D*



HAH...'ophelia' was a HE then I take it

----------


## Josh_Mac

actually a "she." I could never quite figure that one out  ::shock::

----------


## Gez

^ Wow thats a talent   ::wink:: 
Loving the journal btw Oph  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt that I woke up at night, went to my mom's house and went jogging around the block. When I was about 1/2 way around, I blacked out, then came to again (still dreaming) and I was still jogging. But I had made it almost all the way around the block. So it freaked me out that I had been able to still jog while unconscious, and not run into anything or fall down. Seemed so real in fact, that it took about an hour after I woke up for real to believe it was just a dream.

Then the one about the 2 chicks in the water fountain that turned into a sperm fountain..."IT'S IN MY MOUTH!!!!!!"  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> Then the one about the 2 chicks in the water fountain that turned into a sperm fountain..."IT'S IN MY MOUTH!!!!!!"*



Lol. Up until this point, I was like "wait a minute, this isn't an Ophelia journal entry!"
Haha. Way to come through in the end, babe.  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Lol. Up until this point, I was like "wait a minute, this isn't an Ophelia journal entry!"
> Haha. Way to come through in the end, babe.*



lol

my subconscious would never let us down  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

damnit I remembered them when I woke up

I do too much in the mornings before I can finally sit down and log my dreams, I need to go back to the old pencil-and-paper-by-the-bed method me thinks

oh well I'll post them if I remember them later

OH I remember one where I was getting arrested for killing someone. I just confessed and went to prison willingly then woke up

----------


## Lomebririon

Man, I hate when a bunch of stuff happens before you can write a dream down properly.  ::|: 

I probably couldn't do the dream writing down thing if I didn't do it after I had just woken up, it leaves my head too quickly otherwise. Damn sieve brain.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

what a weird night...

I had an LD, and it was going along fine at first: I found myself at my old apartmentment complex, which triggered the lucidity. Then I immediately remembered to go find O for some coffee, so I started walking to the Borders that I remember being nearby (they have coffee there), but along the way this weird smiley chic was walking toward me. I focused on her, mainly in hopes to keep the lucidity strong (I had a long ways to walk...and flying makes me lose lucidity sometimes), but she started getting weird looking. So I shouted 'more lucidity' then accidentally woke up. =/ =/ =/

oh well, maybe next time O

then confessions to adidas, and then eating crabby patties and godiva chocolate and my mom and robert going out to lunch or something

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Bah. 

Damn hating-ass dream char chick.   ::bslap::  

Oh well....I'LL WAIT FOR YOU, OPHIE!!!   ::damnit::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- the transvestite, Ryan, at the american idol audition, and the vodka and the nervousness and being in the car trying to make out when I saw tornados so I said "dream sign! must me dreaming" and all reality checks fucking failed FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!

- then I forget the other one, oh yeah at the grocery store and Ian from OITH choir was a vet and was playing practical jokes on his friend the grocer by putting pet food in the people food section..........okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.....  ::|:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- wandering around the grocery store, trying to decide which easter candy to buy...was thinking about the malt eggsssss..........I always dream about food when I'm dieting  :tongue2: 

- then Alan Rickman exposing himself and whacking off in public...can't remember if I was watching it on TV or if I was there, but it was quite shocking I remember that

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was eating a crunch wrap supreme in one dream

In another, me and Robert were watching Chris, then we found someone else to watch him or something, but anyway, I gave Robert a little post-it note that said something on it like "Ok Chris is taken care of, let's sneak into some room and screw" So we bolted to the nearest room with a door and he just started pounding me up against the wall (it's a position I've never done irl but is #1 on my list). It was crazy hot but, as usual, I woke too soon.

anyway, the crunch wrap supreme in all it's crunchy cheesy splendour:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> he just started pounding me up against the wall (it's a position I've never done irl but is #1 on my list). [/b]



You sure he wasn't just using you to put up some studding?   :tongue2:  

I'm kinda suprised you haven't gotten to it yet - you seem to have a "healty" sex life.
Curious though.. which way were you facing?   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh JOEEEEE  ::bigteeth::   :Oops:  

Well guys have been to chicken to try it with me I guess. Since I'm so tall, and I guess it takes a hefty amount of upper arm strength to hold a chic up against the wall or something??? I dunno, I'm noy a guy. But that's why I love guys who are shorter...our mid sections are already lined up for upright entry  ::teeth:: 

Incidentally, I was facing forward in the dream, but I have no objections to facing the wall  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> * Since I'm so tall, and I guess it takes a hefty amount of upper arm strength to hold a chic up against the wall or something???*



Oh it's not too difficult.   ::wink::

----------


## Tornado Joe

> ncidentally, I was facing forward in the dream, but I have no objections to facing the wall [/b]



Wasn't tryin to be nosy (well, wtf - sure I was!). I've done it with girl propped up against wall (facing it) before and thought I could "relive" the event in my head with a little "insert Opheil here" in my imagination  :Hi baby:  -- but, already pictured it your way, and well...._Tornado Joe reaches for Kleenex_...   ::dreaming::

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So we bolted to the nearest room with a door and he just started pounding me up against the wall (it's a position I've never done irl but is #1 on my list). It was crazy hot but, as usual, I woke too soon.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



That looks DELICIOUS.  ::o:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Le Nozze rehearsal and Robert loved it and the white beard thing that I ripped off and got in trouble for

- "getting back with carsten" alla FUTURAMA with the time skips...I couldn't remember making the decision for me and Robert to have a break then to get back with CARSTEN of all people , but as the dream progressed, I started thinking more and more, and slowly realizing why being back with him stunk and why I wanted to be with Robert

- then the one about my dad and the cheese (kuz we watched HOUSE last night)





> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *That looks DELICIOUS.*



I ate one yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh god
it tastes even better than it looks

----------


## OpheliaBlue

DRUNK

don't remember no dreams

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- James

- wolves

----------


## OpheliaBlue

as;jhfa;sjdfa;sjhdl;fajl INSOMNIAAAAAaaaaaaa

oh but 2 nights ago that dream about Robert and the basketball chic from american idol and the one where he got on top of me while I was lying on my stomach and etc etc  :Hi baby: 

edit: oh yeah last night's dream, "mini churkies" hahalolwtf

they were a cross between hens and small turkies...."churkies"...christ

anyway, they came frozen with these little tins, 1 was a gravy tin, one was I think mashed potatoes, and the 3rd one had custard, so it was like, a mini thanksgiving for midgets or something  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOOT whatta dream!

At first I wasn't lucid, and I was in some kind of Neverlandesque place where some people were just having a picnic. I suddenly became lucid, but I don't really remember how. So the first thing I wanted to do was to tell all those people that they were dream characters and see what happens (  ::teeth::  ) then I remembered I wanted to try that date thing with Onieronaut. So I went to find a place where we could meet and get coffee (remember, I'm not good at flying very far in LDs, nor am I that successful at instantly changing my surroundings, so I have to walk everywhere). So as I was walking through this Neverland (which was now appearing more and more like Mordor), I remembered what Gwen said about focusing on your hands to keep from losing lucidity, so I looked at them, and wow. They were so clear and vivid, moved when I wanted them to, they had all the right scars, writing callus, and even some scratches I got from my cat yesterday, and they even hurt when I touched them. Then I looked up and saw something that looked like the Dead Marshes from LOTR 2 Towers, so I said in a Gollum voice "Mmmmmm, the Dead Marshes that is, Precious." Lol I was honestly just curious to see if I could do the Gollum voice in an LD.  :tongue2:  Sounded ok too heh. Unfortunately then I stepped into an area of the swamp that was deep, black and murkey, and began to sink. I tried everything to get out (still lucid though) but then I finally sank below the surface and everything went dark, though I could still breath. I thought "this is it, I'm gonna wake up now probably" but I made one last attempt and screamed "More control! MORE LUCIDITY!!!" and above me, the swamp surface hardened, and opened outward like 2 doors. So I got out, continued walking, and I obsessively looked at my hands every few minutes (that shit WORKS, thanks Gwen). I finally came up to a booth that looked like something out of a Renaissance Fair and decided this was taking forever, so I'll just make this booth into a 12th century  Starbucks. Literally using my finger, I wiped away the paint, and airbrushed the words "Starbucks Coffee" in green. Then I just kinda said something like "Ok O, come on let's get some coffee." I was 50/50 on whether summoning him would work. Then a pair of brown, muscular arms encircled my waist and I smiled, turned around, and it was he. Though you'd grown out some of your hair dude lol. We kinda messed around (though no coffee was ever ordered, purchased, nor imbibed from my contrived coffee booth). Then I suddenly without warning woke up. =/

However, there was still one thing I wanted to do in this LD 'date' so I miraculously was able to WILD while concentrating on images of my hands in my mind and I went straight into another LD, though this time I was in a place that looked like the student center at ETSU. I summoned O again, and I went up to him and said "You're a dream character and I'm dreaming all this right now." He just kinda started shaking his head spastically, saying "No no no No NO NO NOOOOO!!!" then fell on the floor, break dancing. Then other DCs joined him and they just kinda spun around on the floor until they started to smoke and then they died I guess. lol


~ THE END

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt about Tornado Joe, and he was driving this giant tractor thing on what looked like an airport runway, and I was running to try and catch up. At first it seemed like he wouldn't stop or slow down, but then he did and helped me up on to the tractor with him, but he seemed a little disappointed about it. I was relieved anyway. Weird.

Then the one about Andrew Doyle and the 'monster hand job'...more disappointed male stuff

----------


## Genjyo

What a tricked out dream!  I'm going to be looking at my hands more often and hoping I don't see anything unnatural like before.

Congrats on your latest lucid Ophelia  :Party:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The guy in the elevator. I was back at ETSU...and Chad Whatsit from high school was there too. Anyway, there was a bunch of us trying to get into the 4 elevators at once. I saw a cute guy who looked like a junior or a senior and, just to be a flirt, I said "Oh my god you have to come with me right now into this elevator, QUICK your life may depend on it!!" So I grabbed him by his green jacket and yanked him into one of the elevators. Chad was in there, and he was macking down on Stephanie (I think she would have gone for him in real life, he was so her type back then.) Anyway, so we 4 were the only ones in there. Chad had Steph pinned against the elevator wall, so I looked at my guy (I 'think' his name was Michael, but I've never seen him before), who was looking a bit bewildered. I told him that the reason I pulled him into the elevator was because it was a crime for him to wear his shirt buttoned all the way up, and I began to undo the top few so I could play with his chest hair. Then I said it was a life or death matter that we get his pants off lol. Then he said something about being a virgin but I didn't care. We did it standing up against the elevator wall, and it was over pretty quick. We got out of the elevator and he asked me to walk him to his dorm building. As we were walking I confessed to him that from the moment I saw him, I wanted him and I take what I want yadda yadda. But then I wondered if he was younger than I thought, since he had been a virgin and all. He said 18. I said SHUT UP!!! I thought you were in your 20s!!!!! He just kinda shrugged and grinned.  :smiley:  Then it happened: I started falling for this guy. Anyway, we got to the lobby of his dorm, and he went up to the front desk to ask for his mail or something. He whispered something to the  RA working the desk, and the RA handed him a golden pendant/keychain looking thing. I asked what it was, and he beamed, saying that all freshmen who get laid their first year receive one. I laughed. Damn I was in love. Anyway as we're walking to his room, I'm thinking of all the fun experimental sex we get to have, since he knows NOTHING about it and i get to teach him everything.  ::teeth::  So we get to his room and Chad and Steph are in there...guess Chad is his roommate. Then we all start talking about what we're gonna make for dinner or something, and there's SOOOO fucking much detail on that subject that it's starting to piss me off, because I want to get back to the sexing. DAMN if only I had been lucid. Then I woke up because Chris STILL has a cold and it keeps waking him up. I was actually kinda sad when I woke up...sad that I won't see my little freshman again. Well, I guess I could in my next LD, but...seems like a waste of an LD I mean he was just a piece of ass anyway.

Kinda looked like this guy:


_siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh <3_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *I saw a cute guy who looked like a junior or a senior and, just to be a flirt, I said "Oh my god you have to come with me right now into this elevator, QUICK your life may depend on it!!" So I grabbed him by his green jacket and yanked him into one of the elevators.*



Hahahaha. I like your style.  ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Steve Mann  ::shock::  ?????????

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- 2 nights ago the one with Simon Cowel and then later John Denver then later the bar with the across-the-street bagel hut where you could order a custom bagel and they'd deliver it to you at the bar

- last night the one where Robert and Jana HAD actually had a child (pictures) and when I asked where is he Robert said in a hotel in Düsseldorf and they named him Robert Murphy Something Edwards and I was maaaaaaaaaaad that he kept that from me and I wondered what other big things he was keeping from me. And mad that he doesn't keep in touch with his son same as Arturo same as my dad.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I dreamt about Tornado Joe, and he was driving this giant tractor thing on what looked like an airport runway, and I was running to try and catch up. At first it seemed like he wouldn't stop or slow down, but then he did and helped me up on to the tractor with him, but he seemed a little disappointed about it.[/b]



Of course I was disappointed, I would have rather been in a convertible! (or pickup with a large flat-bed  ::hump::  )





> ...and I wondered what other big things he was keeping from me[/b]



Ehhh... well at least you have access to the one _big thing_ that really counts   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- 2 nights ago I dreamt that I worked at Braum's, which then turned into a Calloway's nursery, and I had a tiny white kitten there too, then when I came home, Robert surprised me by buying that white wysteria tree we saw at Lowe's, and it was already in full bloom. bountiful blossoms billowed over the fence, and I just buried my face in them and the feel and the smell was so real (eyes closed)

- last night, had LD...can't remember how it started, but once i realised I was lucid, I went to the hall bathroom mirror to look at myself, and this time it was a flawless copy of myself in the reflection: no weird eyes or acid-trippy effects...just, me. Then I remembered that yesterday I thought it would be an odd but interesting task to see if I could grow a wysteria vince from my arm. So, while looking at my reflection, I stuck my arm out and 'pushed' for lack of a better word. Then a tiny green stem began to grow out of my arm, with a tiny wysteria blossom at the end. Then the dream ended I guess, I have no memory of it ending, or changing, or losing lucidity or even waking up. I think it's an issue of recall, as I've been a bit  haphazard with my journal lately.

- then I woke up and fell back to sleep and had that fucked up annoying dream about CT, then the 'Alleluja' concert, then Andrew Doyle again, and finally, the Cylons.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

didn't sleep much last night kuz robert has baaaaad cold and kept me up so no dreams remembered

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Carl Ondrusek

- Mrs. Rendon (Sunnyvale Librarian..she had lost weight, WAAAY smaller britches now, and gorgeous hair)

- Robert spilled the etoufee and I had to clean it up while he went out to a bar, cleaned up most of it, was trying to deal with Chris and then the doorbell rang and Robert had come home in a taxi because he was too drunk to drive hom, and I shook the taxi driver's hand thinking it was jsut a casual introduction, and then he grabbed my arm and yanked me toward to cab. I was scared because I though he was going to hurt me, but he wanted to show me what was in there: 3 abandoned babies, one was an infant boy, sleeping, the other 2 were a bit older, girls, and they were sharing a carseat...they only had a diaper on and were sharing a little bottle too, no blanket or anything, and one of them was cold and shaking and crying. The driver was hysterical..he said they were just "left" somewhere, and he didn't know what to do. So I ran inside the hose to make 3 bottles of warm milk, and get some blankets and extra clothes, but you know it was one of those dreams where EVERYthing went wrong so it was taking me forever and all I could think about was that one shivering baby. It kept making me wish I had brought them inside, and I thought about it...but I kept ketting torn between my maternal instincts, and the implications of bringing 3 unknown babies into our home etc etc annoying dream. Oh and one weird thing....even though Robert had already come inside the house (and he was still all dressed nice from going to the bar, I remember that), when I went to the cab and first saw those babies, there was another Robert, all sick looking and lying in the backseat, shivering under a blanket. He looked miserable.


I think I know what all this means: I'm feeling like I'm giving alot (in the emotional, nurturing sense), but I'm not really getting enough in return in that same sense. Like I'm trying to take care of everyone, but who's taking care of me? I've been feeling like that mroe and more lately, since Chris is getting mroe and more demanding, and Robert is always too tired after work to be emotionally nurturing. So I guess I have to get it from myself but that's hard for someone who's a narcissist. I have to get it from others lol. What have I taken on.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I remember one last night about putting a few glass beer mugs and pint glasses in the freezer (I do that irl for frosty mug sensation!), and in the dream I open the freezer, and they're all broken! I was worried about telling Robert about it because they were his, and he said it was probably because I put them to close to the door and it probably broke them when I closed the door on them. I remember feeling really guilty and defensive about it, even though he wasn't being mean in anyway.

Then the weird thing is this morning, I believed that it had really happened. I even had to check the freezer. And the past few days I've been having dreams about conversations with Robert that I believe happened for real and I have to ask him irl if we had that convo or not lol.

Too much booze I guess =/

Oh I remembered one more dream: me and Chris and Robert went to somebody's house, don't know who's. I think it was his ex wife's. Anyway, Sharon and Ryan were there, and so was Jana for some reason. So Sharon and Jana and Robert all start going up stairs to do something computer related, and I shook Sharon's hand (first time to meet her). Then I stayed downstairs to watch Chris and Ryan. Ryan was learning to speak really well, but still couldn't walk. He kept saying 'glasses' and wanted to take my glasses and play with them, so I let him. I remember feeling a bit not good at the whole idea of Robert being alone upstairs with an ex wife and an ex girlfriend heh. But nothing happened. Then me and Robert and Chris decided to walk to Whole Foods, where I was going to get a job as a pastry chef there. They had some New Castle beer there, and they just put out a pale ale. You could get 2 small bottles of New Castle Pale Ale for like, 2 bucks or something silly. So I bought them, thinking that if Robert wanted some beer too, he'd have just put it on the counter and I would have bought it for him. But later he was a little upset that I didn't ask him. I just said that I figured he didn't need for me to ask and that I'm not a mind reader. You want beer? Fine, get it and I'll buy it sheesh. Then later I said ok I could have been more polite and asked you if you wanted me to get you anything. Oh and it turns out we only walked partway to the whole foods, and caught an express trolley the rest of the way. But it cost $5 per person! Even for Chris!! So I had to pay $15 just to go a few blocks. That made us mad.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

weird dream where I was karate kicking everyone's asses

I felt powerful though

----------


## OpheliaBlue

LOTS of freaky weird dreams, had a rough weekend, including some rough food poisoning, so yeah, weird dreams  :tongue2: 

highlights included raping a mannequin, and having a fling with Smaug the Dragon

edit: oh yeah, I became lucid in the middle of the mannequin dream

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hey, welcome back   :OK Bye now:   -- haven't seen any "entries" in here in a while! (ok, so five days *is* a big deal with me   ::?:  )

Damn, food poisoning - that's harsh. Only one thing worse than food poisoning.... and that's having to rape a mannequin!    ::imslow::

----------


## Barbizzle

Did the mannequin screem "No! Pleasee no!" as you were raping him?  :tongue2:   Cuz if he did hes a crazy MoFo.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *Did the mannequin screem "No! Pleasee no!" as you were raping him?   Cuz if he did hes a crazy MoFo.*



lol well, no, kuz he was a mannequin  :tongue2: 

but I'd suspect he'd have a problem with it, since in the dream I was a 12 year old boy

=/

don't ask

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh HORRIBLE dream  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  where I saw a goldfish in a bowl looking kinda unhappy with the murkiness of his water, so I went to change it out for him, but when I did, he accidentally got kinda squished between the bowl and my finger, and his head popped and squirted blood and goo all over the wall

I felt so shitty it was horrible

and I have to clean out Rusalka's bowl for the first time today..this'll be great for my nerves =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

mmmmmmmm

I keep dreaming about Robert every night, I miss him  ::blue:: 

tons of dream fragments too but I can't be bothered to list them

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOOHOO some lucid sex with Anakin Skywalker



The kissing was a bit uncomfortable because I had bad dry mouth. But it was still cool. It was another one of those dreams where I feel like I just woke up...but I know I'm still dreaming because I feel a guy on top of me ravishing my body. The only trouble with it is I know I'm about to wake up for real (I always have these dreams in the morning, just a few minutes before I wake up).

Oh well....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

my GAWD what a crap load of brain garbage last night....slept for 11 hours though, maybe that's why

- glaced french fries and almost missing the plane
- con guy at airpot with curly hair preying on women
- hide out at old couple's place, and he shaved his head
- had to pretend I was his 'pcychotic sister' to keep them from calling the cops
- felt sorry for us and gave us money
- engaged to Barbizzle at big hotel
- got arrested because the con guy used the money for something illegal
- lost sofie
- found sofie
- weird sex with Robert
- trying to catch a cab and some others

I'll post mroe if I remember

----------


## Genjyo

Ophelia!!  Is that you?
/me bursts into rays of light.  The dream has ended and I go happily.    :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok Robert's been gone for 12 days now., and I've dreamt about him every single night. Except for one night where I didn't remember any dreams. ANyway, last night's was a real dooooozy:

I dreamt that Joe moved into a house across the street from us. And when Robert left for England, Joe and I started having an affair. I would go over to his house, and we'd just kinda make out a little bit, but he was always really hesitant. And I remember something where he was playfully kissing the back of my neck or something. At first though, it was like there was no Robert. Then I woke up, and for a few moments, I believed it had all happened, and started feeling guily that I had been unfaithful to Robert. Then I came to my senses a bit and thought to myself , "No, I didn't really cheat on Robert. I mean, I saw Joe and we kissed a little bit, but nothing more." It took me a few minutes before I fully believed that I had never even MET Joe lol.

Then I fell back to sleep, and the dream continued. More stuff with Joe, and always he was a little bit distant. And This time I realised that I was cheating on Robert. And I remember feeling bad about it, but at the same time not being able to stop. I went back and forth between "SHould I tell Robert or not? No I can't he said it's over if I ever cheated on him." Or I thought I should end this with Joe NOW. Then I thought I could have both someway. Then it came close to the time that Robert was supposed to return, and Joe had been staying over. He even had an electrical toothbrush he brought over that looked similar to Robert's. I told Joe that while Robert will be returning soon, I don't know what to do about the situation. Joe was like "let's just be friends". So while that made things more simple, I remember feeling sad about it. Like something was missing. He took his toothbrush and left.

I woke up again, and it took a little while to get back to sleep. The dream continued where I realised that Joe had taken Robert's toothbrush (on accident?) and left his own. And Robert was on his way home. So I ran to Joe's and explained that we needed to switch the toothbrushes back. And again, he was a little hesitant and unsure about everything. I had to prove to him that he had the wrong toothbrush. I was so scared of Robert finding out. But I finally got the right one. Then I woke up again.

In the final 'chapter' of this dream, Robert was still on his way home, and I was hanging out with these kids that I could only assume were some random DV members. One of them had a copy of what looked like someone's journal. I looked at it, and I could tell iit was Barbizzle's. And it turns out, that I had not only told Bizz about the affair with Joe, but he had written it down in his journal, and now these kids had a copy of it. I read what it said, which looked something like "I talked to Lisa today...she told me _I have a new boyfriend, I have a new boyfriend!!_ " I was mortified! All I could think of was Robert coming home and finding out about this. I didn't know how these kids got a hold of Bizz's journal, or how they were planning on blackmailing me, if that was indeed their plan. SO I simply told them that it was a misunderstanding, and I grabbed the journal and ripped out the page that had the incriminating information. Then I felt a bit better, but not as great as I felt when I woke up and realised it was ALL a big dream, and I quit trying to go back to sleep because I didn't want to keep dreamign that depressing story. Then I called Robert heh.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> He even had an electrical toothbrush he brought over that looked similar to Robert's. I told Joe that while Robert will be returning soon, I don't know what to do about the situation.
> 
> The dream continued where I realised that Joe had taken Robert's toothbrush (on accident?) and left his own. And Robert was on his way home. So I ran to Joe's and explained that we needed to switch the toothbrushes back. [/b]



Well Opheil, you can rest assured that the toothbrush in question is safe in it's rightful owner's hands.


 ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Well Opheil, you can rest assured that the toothbrush in question is safe in it's rightful owner's hands.
> 
> 
> *



  ::mrgreen::  <3

in my dream, Robert's toothbrush had green and white bristles as in real life, and yours had blue and white

quit being all psychic with me damnit  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

only had 4 hours sleep, don't recall any dreams

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Crazy weird lucids this morning.

I woke up about 5am because my nasty cold is back, this time it's moved down into my bronchial tubes nad I was coughing up nasty snot and it hurt. So it was hard to get back to sleep, but when I did, I was able to become lucid (I forget at what point in the dream that happened). I just kinda remember I was outside, talking to my neighbors about one of them getting married soon, and his response was so nonsensical that I became lucid. HAHA I love when I become lucid while talking to a DC, because it's so fun to just kinda tell them to fuck off for no reason. As soon as I became lucid, I interrupted him with my hand and said, "Ok you can shut the fuck up now, I'm lucid and I'm gonna go inside and do something fun and you can go on with your non existant life." Or something to that effect.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, the first thing I did when I got inside was just started calling out Joe's name heh. I wasn't gonna try to boink him y'all! I just wanted to hang out. Then I remember that the last time I talked to Robert about LDs, I wanted to try and deal with my driving phobia. So I quit trying to summon Joe, and instead I summoned a set of keys. When that happened, I could tell I was kinda going too fast because I was losing clarity. So I took my time...made sure they keys were in my hand, that they were STILL keys lol. And I walked slowly to the garage.to see if I could make up a cool car. There was only this big white ugly family looking thing. LOL I thought, if I'm gonna die in a car wreck in this draem, I want a niiiiice car. I would like a red porsche. And a red mustang showed up. I thought, meh close enough. I got in, didn't bother with the seatbelt  :tongue2: , and put the key in the ignition and started the engine. Then the dream skipped to me driving down the highway. I was kinda mad because I had really wanted to practice backing out of the driveway, but I didn't know how long this dream was gonna last, so I kept on driving. I was kinda going to fast, crashing though the medians and scraping other cars a bit. And other cars were racing past me, scraping me too. And it was so fast, that the scenery was really crap quality. Looked kinda like a video game. I tried to get control of the car, but there was no steering wheel lol. So I had to summon one, which took a couple tries. When I finally got one, I decided to practice switching lanes, and when I looked up, there was no rear view mirror lol FUCK. Was getting pissed off. I really wanted to practice driving, and instead I'm practically having to build a car. So I said "REARVIEW MIRROR PLEASE" and it appeared right away. I looked at my reflection in it, which, as of late, is much clearer and mroe accurate in my LDs. No weird funky things with my eyes, everything the correct color etc. So I tested the reflection my making goofy faces. I remember going "Vuh vuh vuh vuh vooooom" or something, but my reflection was going "Nyah nyah nyah nyah nyaaaaaah." That was an odd sensation, to have your reflection not quite match your actions. Anyway, I tilted it so I could see behind me, and I could see there were people in my fucking back seat!! One of them was this red haired girl, who leaned forward and informed me that someone had killed Barbara Walters...or Barbara Mandrell, one of those two. I gave up, and stepped on the breaks. Which, incidentally, is something I was mentioning to Robert before. That when I panick, I don't know the difference between the break and the gas pedal, left and right, red and green etc. But in the dream, I just thought, ok, gonna step on the breaks, I think it's this left pedal that's longer. And I stepped on it gradually, and the car stopped.  ::teeth:: 

Then I woke up. I was able to WILD and i was back in my house. DIdn't feel like having another driving lesson, so I called for Joe again. And all these people kept coming in the house, but none of them Joe. But it was like, teasing. For instance, the first person to walk in the door was a guy with dark hair like Joe's, but then when I looked at his face, it was someone entirely different. Then another time, this chick came in and announced to me that the next guy to walk in the door would, in fact, be Joe. And it wasn't. Then I remembered that the phone thing worked well usually. So I opened it, pushed "J", selected his number, but then when I wanted to hit the "call" button, the key pad was upside down lolol. MAN....my dreams....  ::shakehead2::  So I had to turn the whole phone upside down, which I was hesitant to do because I wasn't sure my subconscious could handle that. I FINALLY managed to call his number, but I didn't get him, just his voicemail. By then I was so frustrated I just hung up. I mean....lol....it's not like he was ever going to get this voicemail now was he?  :tongue2:  Then I woke up again for good.

~ The End

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LMFAO @ the entire driving scenario.

That's some funny shit right there.

"Uhm...review mirror please!"

----------


## Genjyo

That was a cool lengthy ld, Ophelia! :bravo: plus you even got to build a car as you were driving it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. I kinda feel sorry for that poor, dismissed DC, though.  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Heh. I kinda feel sorry for that poor, dismissed DC, though.*



meh...he was a 'nad

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- monster wanted to bite off my head but didn't and became human and my lover I think? or brother, can't remember

- on a warship, saved asian woman from drowning, who was holding two babies (one was super cranky)

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *- monster wanted to bite off my head but didn't and became human and my lover I think? or brother, can't remember*



That's pretty intense. Like Beauty and the Beast....only more violent.  And kinky?   ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

no dreams remembered due to cheese overdose

----------


## Tornado Joe

Aww... too much cheese? Here, you might want to try some of this chocolate:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

bad insomnia last night, remember a few dream fragments

- Joe and the music and the 'having a bald hair day' comment (lol he said he felt "bald" therefore wouldn't get on the webcam until he found a hat)
- heirloom seedlings
- barbizzle and the waterbed at the hotel thing urggggghhhh I can't remember

----------


## Barbizzle

Ohhh come onee, you must remeber some of it.   ::D:  tellll meee.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

This one was weird. There were these scientists studying on this poor alien. He wasn't dead, he was alive, and conscious, and was even speaking English (he had a build-in universal translator lol). He just kept asking to go home. He was a nice alien.  ::alien::  About the size of a 5 year old child, but fully grown. I was one of the scientists, and I remember feeling really sorry for him. Mainly because his skin was so sensitive that lights would burn and melt it. Fortunately he had instant regenerative capabilities, so that when one part of his face got badly burnt, he'd turn his head to the side and it would heal right away, but then the other side would burn. It was extremely painful for him, and he just kept saying his ship was waiting for him and he wanted to go home. So I stole him from the lab (which was outdoors, making the whole light-burning-skin thing REALLY cruel and serious). I had this oversized jacket with a zipper, and I just put him inside, and zipped him up so no light would touch him, and I carried him as far from the lab as I could. I asked him where his ship was, and he pointed straight up. I couldn't see anything in the sky, but he said you can't see it in the daylight or something like that. SO somehow I was supposed to get him up there lol. As I was wandering around, we passed a crop field of some kind, and there was this farmer in an old fashioned crop duster. I signaled for him to land, and explained the situation, begging him to fly us to this invisible spaceship. I remember that the guy wasn't going to help us, but the alien had a way of affecting his mind, making him more benevolent. We were just getting inside the plane, feeling quite hopeful, when the dream either changed or ended, I can't remember.

some other dream fragments but I'm tired of typing

edit: I'm gonna call the alien 'Bob' and summon him in my next LD and ask him if he got home ok.  :tongue2: 





> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *Ohhh come onee, you must remeber some of it. * tellll meee.*



lol sorry, I waited too long to post it in my journal so I forgot it

----------


## OpheliaBlue

mmmm...insomnia

----------


## OpheliaBlue

a whole bunch of weird stuff with TJ in it

nothing naughty I know that much, but he's all I remember

that and almost becoming lucid a few times because stuff was just so whack that I began questioning it, then I'd wake up

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was babysitting for the neighbors' kids, and the dad kicked me out one day because he was convinced that I was a cannibal and planned to eat their children.

I was so upset, he wouldn't believe me when I said I wasn't, and he wouldn't even talk to me. So I called his wife and she bitched him out.

Stupid fucker. I hate my crazy dream neighbors.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

got blasted last night, no dreams remembered

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had several dreams, don't remember much detail, but here's what I do remember:

- I was a pirate, so was Joe, and we were in this old village at night, prying gemstones out of walls with our daggers

- I actually had a dream about ataraxis. He was telling me about how he would sit in a chair in his parents closet, looking into a mirror and doing weird crap I can't remember, something to do with meditation to help with LDing I think, and his younger cousin came in and threw a hot cup of coffee at him. Then Alex picked him up by his shirt collar and shoved him up against a wall and yelled at him. Then the rest of the dream was basically Alex telling me how shitty his whole family was, because they all did crap like that to him or something lol. That's all I remember.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh crap forgot to post this morning, probably forgot most of it

- Robert not wanting to go to Scarborough Fair "Because... the *sun IS INTOLERAAAAAAAAANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

- oh the one with the baby shark, baby alligator and the goldfish all in this one fishbowl that I forgot to feed for a week and the shark was about to eat my hand and when I gave them the fishfood it was like a feeding frenzy

- Star Trek, Diana Troi and the Space Vampire and counting corners in the rooms

----------


## Barbizzle

> Star Trek, Diana Troi [/b]



sooooo hott.  And I love her voice too.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had an absolutely scrumptios make-out dream last night  ::teeth:: 

Nikki was singing in some show, and me and my mom, stepdad, brothers and Chris went with her for support, and help with her hair, makeup and costume etc. We were at some rec center for a dress rehearsal I think, and I met Jordan. He was tallllll. 20-something, blue eyes, black hair. The next thing I remember I'm at his mom's house and we're making out in the basement/studio. REALLY hard core frenchkissing (which I love more than anything) and it just keeps intensifying until we're both horny as hell. Then we heard his mom upstairs so he took me to the kitchen to introduce me to her. She looked like Diane Keaton. We shook hands and she had a look on her face like "What are you doing with my son, he's too young for you." Anyway then she said something to the effect of BEHAVE, then we went back to the basement. There, he had this black leather papasan chair, on which he had sprinkled some kind of "love dust" (it wasn't a drug, more like an aromatic pheromone in powder form that was supposed to enhance sex or something). So I'm all excited now, so I rip off my shirt and hop in the chair. He puts his knee between my legs and is about to climb aboard when his MOM appears, with a dust buster, and proceeds to vacuum up all the love dust. Then she leaves. lmfao. So we decide to call it quits for the night, but I tell him to come over to my house tomorrow night (mysteriously, I somehow live with my mom instead of Robert). Jordan looks kinda disappointed until I explain that it's not for a friendly visit, I want him to climb through my bedroom window after everyone has gone to bed. And it's cool because in this dream, his mom's house is just 5 away from my mom's.  :tongue2:  The next day, we're back at the rec center, getting Nikki ready for the show. I'm bending over to get her hair rollers, singing "Good morning...good mooooorning" from _Singing in the Rain_, and my voice keeps cracking, when Jordan shows up. I stand  up fast all embarrassed, I have no makeup on either. He just plops down on a couch between my mom and brothers. Everyone is looking at me like "Oh no..she's picked up ANOTHER one." My mom is the most disconcerted, mainly because he's so young. I'm about to justify everything then I wake up. Never got to get it on.  ::blue:: 

kinda like that but with a bamboo frame...and love dust sprinkled all over it:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *So I'm all excited now, so I rip off my shirt and hop in the chair. He puts his knee between my legs and is about to climb aboard when his MOM appears, with a dust buster, and proceeds to vacuum up all the love dust. Then she leaves. lmfao.*



Rofl.  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dreamt about having sex with Robert twice...the first one was so realistic: I was dreaming about being asleep, and he just rolled over and started pounding me. It felt so real, I was completely convinced that it was real. Then I woke up and he was snoring away.  :tongue2: 

The second one I don't remember too well, just some sex.

And the weird thing is he woke me up in the middle of the night for real, telling me he had a nightmare about me cheating on him with some other guy. Awwwww....  ::blue::  I hope it made him feel better to know that while he was dreaming this, I was dreaming about banging him.  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I was dreaming about being asleep, and he just rolled over and started pounding me. It felt so real, I was completely convinced that it was real.[/b]



  ::shock::  





> I hope it made him feel better to know that while he was dreaming this, I was dreaming about banging him[/b]



Ohhh... you meant  ::hump:: -ding! Glad you cleared that up  ::disconcerted::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I was dreaming about being asleep, and he just rolled over and started pounding me. It felt so real, I was completely convinced that it was real.
> 			
> ...



lol sorry, bad choice of words there, yeah I meant  ::hump::  -ing

if a guy ever actually *pounded* me, it would be the last thing he ever did

plus I'd sick all my friends here on him....imagine Onieronaut coming at you with a samurai sword and chinese stars  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> ....imagine Onieronaut coming at you with a samurai sword and chinese stars[/b]



Apparently, Blue Meanie already has! (Dat boy is fugged up!   :Eek:  )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

/me snickers quietly in the shadows.  ::ninja:: 

Haha.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- the flying stink beetle I kept trying to smash with a rock, and it was trying to spray stink on me from it's butt, then I went lucid and smashed it with a rock  ::teeth:: 

- blind lucidity for a few minutes, I tried to 'feel' for a sex partner, since I couldn't see, to no avail

- then I was in a scarborough faire like place, still lucid, was really back in time, everyone was destitute, and I was feeling guilty that I could have whatever I wanted (I think I was phasing between actually being lucid, and believing I was some kind of god), then I passed a booth with Troi working in it (guess she was the Faire's Counselor) and I told her my problem, she got angry with me and said "Why don't you just summon millions of dollars then and hand it out to everyone?" then she started to walk off. I guessed she had a headache and, remembering that I was lucid, I waved my hand and said "Boom, headache's gone" and she was happy again. Then I woke up.

- earlier I had a dream where Chris pooped in his diaper, then took off his diaper and rolled around in his poop, then came to me to clean him, and I could really smell the doodoo well in my dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- the flying stink beetle I kept trying to smash with a rock, and it was trying to spray stink on me from it's butt, then I went lucid and smashed it with a rock  ::teeth:: 

- blind lucidity for a few minutes, I tried to 'feel' for a sex partner, since I couldn't see, to no avail

- then I was in a scarborough faire like place, still lucid, was really back in time, everyone was destitute, and I was feeling guilty that I could have whatever I wanted (I think I was phasing between actually being lucid, and believing I was some kind of god), then I passed a booth with Troi working in it (guess she was the Faire's Counselor) and I told her my problem, she got angry with me and said "Why don't you just summon millions of dollars then and hand it out to everyone?" then she started to walk off. I guessed she had a headache and, remembering that I was lucid, I waved my hand and said "Boom, headache's gone" and she was happy again. Then I woke up.

- earlier I had a dream where Chris pooped in his diaper, then took off his diaper and rolled around in his poop, then came to me to clean him, and I could really smell the doodoo well in my dream

----------


## The Blue Meanie

[quote]



> /me snickers quietly in the shadows. 
> 
> Haha.



Dammit!  It's not funny!  It REALLY hurt!!!

Have you ever lost YOUR legs in a dream and bled to death?  No?  Well, let me tell you, it's NOT FUN!!!





(Okay...  ::rolllaugh::  it IS kinda funny.  But it wasn't FUN.  Just... ehrm... TRY not to do it again, mmmkay?)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heheh. @ Matt
That'll teach you/Joe to be pushin Meth to the dream world kids while I'm around.  ::ninja:: 

....but remember, vengance can _still_ be yours.  :Boxing: 

Haha.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- I had one where I was pushing a luggage cart in an airport parking garage, and it slipped or something and I went off the ledge, hitting my lower back on the concrete on the way down. It swelled up and when ever you touched it, my body would tingle and go numb. And I could barely walk. It's like it fucked up my spinal cord or something. Then I woke up and actually had to feel my back to make sure it was ok.

- fighting with my grandpa

- edible candy-coated zinnia seeds (blech)

- the stroller, the groovy metallic space truck, the slut and her "I.D." and Robert's comment/joke about "Hey, shouldn't YOU be doing that?" lol

haha I dream about Robert's gayass british 'sense of humor'  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

last night was the first night in about a month that I slept the whole night without waking up once

I slept so hard I don't even remember any dreams heh

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lotta weird dreams last night

I was with Joe and he didn't look well. (He also had his hair much longer, and wearing blue contact lenses). I asked him how he felt and he said "I'm fine!" really short and kinda irritated sounding. So I put my hand on his forehead to see if he had a temperature and he said even more angrily "I'm FINE!" So I was like "alRIGHT!" Then later, it was as if I was watching Joe on TV now instead of being with him. Me and Robert both watched him as some bad guy/girl (can't remember) broke into his house and held Joe hostage or something. He looked really scared, and finally the bad guy shot him. I couldn't tell where at first, and I was really worried so I asked Robert where the bullet got him. He said "Oh it's ok, see it's just in his shoulder, he won't bleed to death." And I said "But if the bullet hit his brachial artery, he could die in minutes." Then Joe had this weird syringe that he stuck under his chin, and injected whatever it was into his neck. Kinda clumsily though...he missed a few times, and some of the liquid squirted him in the face. I was under the impression that the fluid was something that would save his life.

Then I woke up because the bed was shaking (not gonna say why  ::bigteeth::  ) and so Robert and I were up for a couple hours. Then I fell back to sleep around 5am, and kept having these FA's about me and Robert having sex. The dream I remember the best was me begging him to have sex with me, and when he seemed like he wouldn't, I rolled over on my other side. Then he spooned me, but then gave me a little surprise sex anyway. It was really confusing because I kept having a hard time telling whether or not I was awake. I even had to ask Robert this morning to make sure. Oh and in the 'surprise sex' dream, I remember asking him "Are you wearing a condom? Or did you just shove it in there unprotected?" And he said "Oooo, you're all warm and fuzzy in there." And then I pretty much knew that was a dream. I remember though that it felt so good, that I kept waking up because my hips were pounding the bed lol. I was afraid that would wake up Robert but it didn't.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- missing the flight: Me and my family were all flying to MA to visit my stepdad's family. They were going on a completely different flight at a different terminal than me. I had Chris AND some infant, but only one ticket, and for some reason at the gate they said I could only bring Chris and not the infant, so I said PLEASE hold the flight for 5 minutes, and I'll run the infant over to my mom who's at another terminal, and I'll be RIGHT BACK!" And I left Chris there while I went to go find my parents. I ran and ran, but after running for like 4 minutes I knew I wouldn't find them, and I needed to get back to Chris. Then I couldn't find my way back, and I was freaking out. Then I found an office that was fairly high up in the airpost, overlooking the ocean (???), and there were 3 executive male employees of the airport in there, chortling about god knows what. One of them looked rather smug. I begged them to help me find Gate 19. I was now afraid that they might have put Chris on the flight anyway, and that they would just take off without me. They were like "Just step outside on the balcony over the water there, and you'll find it." So I did that, but it took me to some place outside that was way above my plane, and it was already taking off!!! So then I ran back into the office all "WTF?!?!?!?" And the smug one just handed me a brochure and said they have teriffic psychiatric facilities at this airport for me, should I require them.  ::shock::  So I ran out and kept running, about to cry because I missed my flight, couldn't find my family, and had no clue if I lost Chris or not. By now the infant was no longer there, he just kinda got written out of the story or something heh. I went down an escalator and I saw my MOM!!!!!!! I ran to her and said "WHERE'S CHRIS DO YOU HAVE HIM?!?!?" Knowing full well that there would have been no way for her to know to get him. And she said yes.  ::teeth::  And the infant was there too. And now we were all flying there together and all was well. Dang.

- then I woke up and here's part 2, at my grandma E's: We'ere all at grandma's, and she's doing alot of cooking and stuff while we wait for my cousins to arrive (who, incidentally, ended up NOT looking like my cousins, but rather these kids I knew in Sepulveda, CA). But everytime I tried to help her cook, stuff would just go wrong and I ended up destroying stuff, so I gave up. One of my cousins had gone out and bought a shit load of beer, ales...lots of good stuff. And a 6-pack of one of my favorites: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. So we were all drinking and having a good time. At one point we were watching the news, and the news person mentioned something about Tornado Joe, then something about Twisters, so I thought "Hrmm, better do a reality check" but I was so sure it was not a dream that it didn't work. Fuck all. Then something about the baby hurting his foot, then someone drank my last pale ale which REALLY pissed me off, then I woke up.

this was stressful as hell just typing it out!

----------


## Lomebririon

Have I ever told you how delightfully crazy I think your dreams are?  ::teeth:: 





> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *someone drank my last pale ale which REALLY pissed me off*



That sucks.  ::|:  Don't you just hate that? It was probably one of those people who brings cheap, nasty beer to parties, then proceeds to drink everyone else's expensive, delicious beer.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- something about cooking something with strawberries with Giada De Laurentis

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *Have I ever told you how delightfully crazy I think your dreams are? *



we misses you :pout:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

"We're done"

----------


## Stag_Boy

wow ophelia, ur avatar scares me mucho  ::barf::   ::banana::  lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

went spontaneously lucid last night, all I remember was I was moving quite fast through space, and I tried to slow down so I could do something fun

vision was really blurry and I couldn't focus or gain control, so I shouted "more lucidity!!" and even spun around, and then some blue and green scenery began to come into focus a bit, then I lost it and woke up

----------


## OpheliaBlue

milky way

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *- something about cooking something with strawberries with Giada De Laurentis
> 
> *



Is her face stuck like that?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *
> 
> Is her face stuck like that?*



 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think I might have a permanent "shit eatin grin" on my face too if I had my own show and were as rich as she is

----------


## Tornado Joe

Botox overdose, perhaps...? Either that or she's walkin around with her boyfriend's detachable penis up in her ass.

----------


## Courtney Mae

No seriously, she's kinda creepy.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

anyway.....

Onieronaut dream last night....weird one O_o... I guess me and Robert and Chris were living at my mom's now. Mom went out of town so Robert and I got the master bedroom. First things first, I gotta describe my parent's bed: it's a king sized water bed, with a fancy wood frame, and a wooden canopy with MIRRORS on it. So yeah, they can watch themselves in bed. And yeah, that's haunted me for years, ever since they bought it (some 20 years ago). ANYway, in the dream, Onieronaut was going to come to Dallas in a couple days, and we agreed to meet at my folks place and have sex in that bed. So I explained that to Robert, and he helped me clean up the place for the next couple days, and prepare for O's arrival. He even messed with the bed, adjusting the frame so that the mirrors were perfectly parallel to the bed. FINALLY at some point just before O was gonna show up, I just kinda snapped, then turned to Robert and said "Oh...my...GOD. I've invited some guy to come over and have sex with me, and you're just gonna take it? Are we out of our minds?!?!?!?!" And he was like "Well, yeah, it bothered me, but I didn't want to make you mad, so I thought I would help or something." I then told him that this was crazy stupid, don't know what we were thinking, and that I'd explain it to O. Then O showed up (looking ALL wrong...my subconscious got lazy I guess), and he approached me with this kinda twinkle in his eye, and I knew what it meant, and I said "I'm sorry man, I don't want to hurt Robert. We'll have to make this visit a friendly one." Something like that. That's all I remember.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. If I didn't have the utmost respect for faithful women, I'd be giving you a peice of my mind, right about now.  :tongue2:  

Lol.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *- something about cooking something with strawberries with Giada De Laurentis
> 
> *



This lady is under alien control. Her necklace is a small piece of Element 15 which they use to send radiowaves to control her. The show is simply a cover while she breeds hybrids in her basement. When people get suspicious the space brothers just turn up the smile to 100%.

You didnt see anything, I wasnt here!  ::arrow::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Josh and the pictures and the church and the Greek chic and the picture shredders and the saved pictures and the meeting with Josh and the emotional hangover THE END

----------


## Distant Clone

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....29708&start=128
Similar to Ophelia's dream with Oneironaut from one night before mine (Yesterday).

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Robert and me stealing furnature then getting busted

- then he dumps me

- then the one about the crustaceans and the baby cardinals

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Robert and me stealing furnature then getting busted [/b]



Aw dude, that's creepy - I just went to a furniture sale last night, an after hours by invite only sale for their "special" customers. Been looking for a couple nightstands for months now but I just can't  find what I'm looking for! They had this one design that I liked, but it was a filing drawer for office use! So... now I'm curious, what kind of furniture were you stealing?  ::wtf::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Aw dude, that's creepy - I just went to a furniture sale last night, an after hours by invite only sale for their "special" customers.*



dude check this out: in the dream, Robert said we should go steal some furniture because he knew of a place (he got a tip) where there was midnight sale at a store only a few people knew about, so he thought we could sneak in there without people noticing or something. Heh, weird.

Anyway, what we tried to steal, then ended up having to buy, was a big black sofa and a matching coffee table. Since we already have a black leather sofa, we decided to donate them to Habitat for Humanity lolwtf

----------


## sloth

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> ...we already have a black leather sofa, ...*



That's a load of crap!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by sloth_
> *That's a load of crap!*



eh...?  ::wtf::

----------


## sloth

You know you don't have a couch.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was kidnapped by this guy and he brought me to his house to live. I was given my own room with a typewriter (for writing letters to friends and family which had to be reviewed by him first before sending), and I was allowed to keep my cell phone, but I was to immediately phone everyone on my list and tell them that I had moved in with this guy of my own free will. I made all the phone calls like he said, but when I got my mom's voice mail on the phone, I wanted SO BAD to tell her what had happened, and I managed to say (without him noticing) that "I think I'm having trouble with this relationship" or something to that effect, but then I had to hang up. Then he left the room and as soon as the door was shut and locked I started typing a letter to Mitzie (haha), explaining EVERYTHING, in hopes that she could help. But half way through the letter I remembered that he would be reading it so there was no way it would get sent. So I trashed it.

Later I was let out for dinner, and when I got to the kitchen, there were several other women of all ages. The oldest looked to be in their late 40s or early 50s, and the youngest looked about 16. They explained that they were all his wives (except for the 16 year old), and that I was to be the next one. Fuck. Ok. I didn't see any children around, but I was curious about the 16 year old, and they said he had adopted her when she was a little girl, and once she turned 18, she'd be the next wife. I was so about to freak out when I heard that, but the looks on the wives' faces suggested that I should keep quiet for my own sake.

So then he came to join us for dinner, and a weird thing happened. He took a really long, sharp chef knife from the kitchen (looked almost like a sword), and he began what looked like a sort of "knighting" process on me. But instead of saying "By the blah blah Mary Sir Joseph I dub thee blah blah" he was saying crap like "Swear that that you will love me, that will kill for me, that you will die for me, that you will do whatever I say" and I was like "Ehhhh?!" But those ladies looked at me weird again and nodded at me like "You'd BETTER do what he says." So I said all those ridiculous things. HE HAD A KNIFE.

So I guess that meant we were married by whatever fuck religion he thought he was practicing. So then we all had our dinner, and before going to bed, I remember one of this older ladies saying something to the effect of "Well now that she'shere, we won't have to please him at night as much." l.a.w.l. Which means I had to that night. And it was actually pretty good, but 1/2 way through, my mom returned the call. He said I could answer it, and the first thing my mom said was "Are you alright, what's wrong?" He was listening, so I just said everything was fine. Then she asked about the message I left earlier, and I knew I couldn't say anything with him there, so I just said "Ok mom, thanks for calling," and I just hung up on her. Then we finished boinking. Oh and after ward, he said "Next time, we will NOT be using a condom." Errrr...k?

After some time went by, I actually started falling in love with the freak. I wanted to ask him if he was Mormon, or what his deal was, but I never did. Plus I pretty much knew the answer: his religion was nothing short of orthodoxed INSANITY. Me and the other wives would go out with him, and basically he would get into trouble at work, or at restaurants, and we would continuously bail him out, beat up his enemies, kill witnesses, you name it. And I actually felt kinda proud doing it. But every now and then the thing with the 16 year old really started to bother me. And she really hated me for some reason...jealousy I think. He kept telling her I was his favorite, and he wouldn't let me go out much because of it.

Then one day I was feeling really depressed about it and started saying he was evil. I was scared and thought he'd like, beat me up for saying it or something, but he just looked kinda sad. Then I went out into the garden and grabbed this really sharp rock and I told him that I was going to run away, then slice my arms up with the rock and kill myself. He just sat there, looking at me like he was gonna cry or something, so I just left. And he didn't follow me. So I RANNNNNNN. Once I started running though, I DID have the sensation that someone was following me, so I cut across to the nearest house that conveniently had it's front door unlocked, yet no one was there. I ran inside, and escaped out the back. Then I saw a restaurant and I went inside. I sat down with some nice people and we just kinda chilled, ate, drank, talked about nothing. I felt so calm, happy, at peace. Free.

Then one of the ladies I was talking to looked past me with an odd look, so I turned around, and there was the 16 year old. That MOTHER FUCKER sent her to get me back. It was like he knew I'd feel bad for her and want to come back for her sake. So I reluctantly left the nice people, and followed the girl home. And on the way, I remember thinking "Oh Christ he's gonna be mad." But at the same time, I was looking forward to my punishment sex. That's all I remember.  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> That's all I remember[/b]



That's a freakin *novel*! Was this throughout the course of the night or just one long dream? I mean, a couple nights ago I had a long dream somewhat like that, but it was really made up of shorter dreams. I would wake up for a few seconds, then fall back to sleep and the characters and plot would sort of continue into the next dream. The process seemed to continue all night. 

I need to get back to journaling.   ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- the corn coming through the floor, and the dudes fixing the fence and the "love" rose bush's leaves dying, but the plant was still alive, but the new growth was all weird and red like those terraformations from _War of the Worlds_





> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *That's a freakin novel! Was this throughout the course of the night or just one long dream?*



it was one long dream without waking up

I know it seems like alot of time went by, but you know how in dreams you jump ahead alot, it's not like I could recall 72 hours of solid dream or anything

----------


## OpheliaBlue

boy oh boy what a night...I knew I'd probably have a WILD because we woke up around 4am, so I had a pretty cool LD, but first was another Josh dream:

I was going to surprise visit him in Kentucky. I think he had pissed off the friends he was living with, so he found a room to rent in this beautiful art deco home owned by this sweet old couple. I rented a room in a house nearby that had a view of the house he was staying at (omg dream me is a stalker). Then the next morning, I got up early and went over, unannounced, and just popped in through the kitchen door without knocking (lol dream me is an ass too). I remember having only friendly, benevolent intentions though, and I guess that caused my subconscious to create the old couple in a nice mannered way as well. They just came up to me in the kitchen and said "Ohhhh, you must be here to see Josh...well I think he's still asleep giggle giggle." So the old man went to watch some TV and I helped Granny clean up the kitchen while we waited for Josh to wake up. At about 10am, I heard someone come down the stairs. I was anxious and nervous, so I just kinda froze and stared, as Josh made his way into the kitchen. He looked just how I remember (except his hair was still long)...dressed all in tan with shoulder length amber hair, he looked like a golden watercolor, breezing into the room. He didn't notice me at first, so I walked up to him and kinda winked at him, like "Surprise, teehee." He looked happy and shocked at the same time, but didn't say anything, so I went up to him to shake his hand (because I didn't want to impose a hug), and said "It's me, Lisa." He said "I know who you are, derrr." And he gave me a giant hug. His tan suede shirt smelled like sandalwood. And I noticed right before the hug, his eyes were really blue. But in real life they are dark brown. Why does my subconscious make every guy's eyes blue? Weird. Anyway, then the old man shouted from the living room "I guess sleeping beauty won't be going fishing with me, chuckle chuckle." And that's all I remember from that dream.

Then the WBTB and subsequent LD: I was in some house and went up stairs, and passed a room where some really hot blonde dude was at his computer. We made eye contact briefly, and I just continued down the hall. Next thing I knew I was slammed up against the wall from behind, and I felt a substantial boner being pressed against my ass. Then I went lucid. Awwwwww yeah.......HELL yeah...... Long story short, it was awesome, looooots of french kissing, and extremely excellent  detail, yet ended up AGAIN with me waking up before capping. Oh well.... My sheets and blanket were happily humped lol.

But DAMN, he was the perfect DC / LD sex partner. I give him a 10.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

strange Tornado Joe dream

We were somewhere making a pizza together. We even made the dough from scratch. Then we were in a bed just talking about relationships and stuff, and I remember saying "Joe, why do you have to be so fucking wonderful?" or something to that effect. It was like I had said it because it made it harder to resist him or something. I don't remember anything else from the dream, I woke up from it in the middle of the night because I'm getting a cold.  ::blue:: 

oh and one about Barbizzle the other day

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Then we were in a bed just talking about relationships and stuff, and I remember saying "Joe, why do you have to be so fucking wonderful?" or something to that effect.[/b]



Aww... I would have loved to have been a lucid fly on your dreamworld wall and listen in on THAT conversation.   :smiley:  





> I don't remember anything else from the dream[/b]



What, you don't remember me pulling out a pipe and beatin you with it after that?

 ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

threatening to kill that lady who was being mean to her son

dad was played by Bill Murray's brother, a la butcher from Scrooged

son played by the 2nd oldest brother from Malcolm in the Middle

mom by the mom from Cujo

I had mucho mucho anger in this dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the one where I left Chris for 3 hours to go shopping while he was sleeping but I made an error

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt that my left foot itched, right on that meaty part on the inside of the heal, and I just KNEW it was a parasitic worm (happened to my mom for real once). So I looked down at my foot, and I could see, just under a few thin layers of skin, a wiggly worm, about 1 inch long, and the width of yarn. It was moving around quite fast all along the underside of my foot, and it wasn't long before I figured out that the way it was moving so fast was by eating my foot dermis...so it was growing as it was going. So I started pounding my foot, trying to kill it through my skin, but it wasn't working. My mom was there, and she said I'll never get it that way. So I propped my foot up on the coffee table, and the worm gradually made its way back to the point where it had entered my foot, and poked its head out. It was coming out a little ways, so I asked my mom to help by pulling it out, then we could kill it. So she grabbed its little head and slowly pulled the whole fucker out in one piece (that felt ew). It was now about a foot long, and it was all fat and pink and segmented, like a giant earthworm. Then my mom handed me a skillet and I pounded it flat.

I woke up right after that and my foot itched.

----------


## Distant Clone

Heh, I remember I had a dream where snakes, and bugs, and all these things were filling a hotel. Then, I saw a butterfly floating back in forth across my chest. It was perfectly level, just moving in one direction, and I knew that wasn't normal. I woke up just in case, and I somehow fell asleep with my arm across my chest. As a result, my chest was asleep. Yeah, it was a weird feeling, not quite as bad as having my stomach fall asleep, in public no less. Such a goofy feeling.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *I dreamt that my left foot itched, right on that meaty part on the inside of the heal, and I just KNEW it was a parasitic worm (happened to my mom for real once). So I looked down at my foot, and I could see, just under a few thin layers of skin, a wiggly worm, about 1 inch long, and the width of yarn. It was moving around quite fast all along the underside of my foot, and it wasn't long before I figured out that the way it was moving so fast was by eating my foot dermis...so it was growing as it was going. So I started pounding my foot, trying to kill it through my skin, but it wasn't working. My mom was there, and she said I'll never get it that way. So I propped my foot up on the coffee table, and the worm gradually made its way back to the point where it had entered my foot, and poked its head out. It was coming out a little ways, so I asked my mom to help by pulling it out, then we could kill it. So she grabbed its little head and slowly pulled the whole fucker out in one piece (that felt ew). It was now about a foot long, and it was all fat and pink and segmented, like a giant earthworm. Then my mom handed me a skillet and I pounded it flat.
> 
> I woke up right after that and my foot itched.*



Yikes, what nightmares are made of!   :Eek:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Last night I dreamt that my mom, Robert, me and some dream character I'd never seen, were all shopping at Target for housewares. We wanted to redecorate the guestbedroom at her house or something. More importantly, let me tell you about this mystery dream character: he was about 19, a tall, dark Adonis. Nice lean, tan body, warm coffee eyes, dark thick curls that hung loosely over his eyes. He looked like he could be half Brazilian or something. He was wearing faded Mossimo jeans (note: Mossimo jeans are my favorite men's jeans because they make their asses look PERFECT), a t-shirt, and gray boxer-briefs (I know because I saw them later in the dream). I don't know who this guy was or why he was with us, I just knew that I wanted him. When Robert and mom were looking at crap, I pulled him into one of the aisles and told him that we were going to fuck when we got home. So we went to the pharmecy section of the store and bought a huge box of like 100 Trojans. I was looking for a smaller box but that was all they had.  :tongue2:  When we got home, my mom said "Oh shoot, I wanted to pick up some wall paper for the bathroom but I forgot. I thought green gingham would be nice." So I said "Robert, why don't you go with my mom, and I'll stay here with what's-his-name." I don't remember the guy's name heh. So as they were preparing to leave, the inner battle with my morals began:

"You are with Robert, and you are considering cheating on him. If you have sex with this guy, you will have cheated on Robert, which is wrong, and there is no way to rationalize it."

"But I'm really really really REALLY HORNY. I don't care, I'm still gonna do this guy."

"  ::roll::  "

So they finally left, and the moment I heard the car pull out of the garage, we rushed down the hall toward the guest bedroom. He was right behind me, and he grabbed me, pressing his boner into my ass. I think that is probably the most I have been turned on in a dream that I can remember. I was already imagining how great it was going to feel with his tongue in my mouth, when I started thinking how much it would suck if my mom forgot something and came back in the house. Then she did lol. I had JUST started kissing the guy and undoing his jeans, so I stopped and ran into the TV room and sat down, trying to look like I had been watching TV this whole time, hoping the Adonis had enough sense to do the same. My mom came in saying she had forgotten her blah blah and when I looked at her, I could see she was looking quizzically at the Adonis, who was standing behind me, trying to pull up his pants. I caught a glimpse of his boxer briefs as he finally got his jeans up over them. I just shrugged and said "Teenage boys....always wearing their jeans so low that their underwear is hanging out lol." My mom just looked kinda blank, turned and left.

We started to get into it again, but I woke up, humping the sheets, and too horny to get back to sleep right away and have any chance of finishing the dream.  ::blue:: 

Can you believe my dream morals? My god....I remember too thinking about how yesterday I was telling Robert how he doesn't have to worry because I already had my mid-life crisis. You know, screwing guys who are younger than me and stuff. Then this dream lol. Oh well.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> ...because I already had my mid-life crisis. You know, screwing guys who are younger than me and stuff. [/b]



eh... that's called a "crisis"? Hate to ask but at what point does someone just decide that younger attractive members of the opposite sex (or same) no longer turn them on?

I think the "crisis" is allways there in everyone (see dream for proof) - it's just the way the person deals with it or controls it that makes the difference. You get your urges out in dreams - nothing wrong with that. You're lucky really, you get to enjoy and not have to feel the guilt of having performed certain actions in real life. Best of both worlds...literally. Real world: steady meaningful relationship. Dreamworld: anything goes with anyone at anytime.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

annoying CT dream lawl

----------


## OpheliaBlue

wow, lucid mania last night!

Robert and I woke up in real life in the middle of the night. Took me ages to fall back to sleep, but when I did, I had several short lucids. Don't remember all of them, but I'll cover the ones I do.

In the first one, I dreamt that I woke up, but the room looked funny somehow. So then I asked myself if I was dreaming, and I just knew i was. So I hopped out of bed (the dream Robert was still in bed asleep  :tongue2:  ) and ran to the front door. I remember thinking "This is a lucid dream...I don't know how long I'm gonna get, so I don't need to bother with door knobs!" And I just pushed the door to the ground. So then I thought about what I wanted to do. I tried to summon the Adonis from that last dream, but he didn't look right. I bonked him anyway.

Then I woke up in mid-bonk as usual (just as well, it wasn't really working anyway). It was still dark so I tried to go back to sleep and have another lucid. I fell asleep pretty quick, and dreamt that I woke up in bed again. I looked around but couldn't tell at first if I was dreaming. I thought, "What if I get out of bed but I really AM awake. That would be stupid." I got up anyway...it _felt_ like a dream. But I was getting all tangled up in the bed sheets. Even as I got to the bedroom door, some of the sheets were still wrapped around my ankle and I had to shake them off my leg to get into the hall. This time I didn't even bother with even going to the door. I just pushed down a wall on the side of the house. There was a fence blocking my way, and I hadn't dream jumped or flew in a while, so I decided to jump it. I crouched down, then sprung up and cleared the fence. The sensation was really awesome so I just kept flying around our block. It was really quiet and pretty. Everything was sundappled and cool. I went skipping barefoot through the road, and I made a point to look at my feet to see if they were well represented. They looked real, even saw long shadows on the road. I thought about what I wanted to do, so I looked down the street and said "I'm gonna paint this town SPRING." So I began flying and zapping all the plants with my finger, making flowers everywhere. I was having trouble getting the wysteria to bloom, then I woke up again.

Other lucid fragments I remember were bonking another DC who was kinda stupid looking, but had an enormous schlong. I also remember losing lucidity a little on one dream, so I looked at my hands to try and save it. It was difficult to focus on them I remember, so I tried to do that middle finger trick with them and I woke up. The last lucid thing I remember is lying in bed, feeling like I was about to wake up but not wanting to. I could hear the dream Robert in the kitchen doing stuff, and I couldn't tell if the real one was in the kitchen or lying beside me. I wanted tio shout "MORE LUCIDITY" but I was afraid of waking the real Robert up if he WAS actually in bed asleep. I yelled it anyway, and the Robert in the kitchen said "What?!?!" and I said "Oh just forget it." Then I woke up for real and Robert was asleep in bed next to me. Stupid DC's lol.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had a dream that I somehow accidentally knocked over some of the hangers in this picture, then fixed them



that's all I remember

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahahaha @ that picture.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

another dave mckee and wife dream where he was quite mad and I was trying to apologize, even though I'm not supposed to, but finally getting to +I think+

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I only remember a bit, since I waited all day to post it

There was a pool party somewhere, and me and Robert went. And the place was full of people from my past: elementary school, high school, college, even DV. In fact, I remember Howetzer was actually in scuba gear, snorkeling around the pool, while everyone else was doing COOL stuff like playing volleyball, eating bbq etc. Howie paddles up to the steps and tries to get out of the pool, but is having trouble, so I help pull him up by his arm. He's standing there, all dripping in flippers and a black wet suit, and he lifts his goggles. I see his eyes but the color is all weird, like alot of silvery green and gold. I'm making jokes about him being all serious and snorkeling in someone's pool, and he just looked at me, not really amused lol.

Then I saw Robert already in the pool, playing volleyball with some other DV members. All I really remember of that scene was the fact that it was late afternoon, pretty cloudy, but the only bit of sunlight I could see was shining on Robert. He was wearing his red t-shirt and jean shorts, and the sun was sparkling off his blonde hair, eyes, and the drops of water on his eyelashes. The image was quite breathtaking, though his hair in the dream was too long.

That's all I remember.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I don't remember my dreams last night, but I'm not upset about it

I'd been having really bad insomnia the past week, and last night I finally slept hard the whole night. A fair trade off I'd say, because today I feel GREAT  :smiley:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I finally slept *hard* the whole night.[/b]



Yeh, welcome to MY world....   ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 I finally slept hard the whole night.
> 			
> ...



you get 50 of these:  ::hug:: 

and a hundred of these  ::kiss:: 

it'll all work out man

----------


## OpheliaBlue

shecks

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Went to the movies and in front of the movie screen was a stage with 2 keyboardists jamming some really tight jazz, and Onieronaut was playing the one on the right. I think he knew I was going to come hear his performance, because he seemed to recognize me when I came in, and looked like he was expecting me. He was surrounded by family and fans, and I walked over and lied down on my back on the stage by his bench, listening to the music. Then when the song was over, he came down and sat beside me to say hi. He hugged me, but I planted one on his lips.

Why do I always have to sexually harass people in my dreams?  ::?: 

Anyway that's all I remember.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- sad sad Michael stuff  ::whyohwhy::  

- me and Robert shopping for frozen seafood...deciding between frozen shrimp or crawfish, decided on the crawfish


(also, last night Robert dreamt he kicked a car, and actually kicked me in bed in real life lol)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Kooper's Box*

Non lucid, but crazay anyway. I was in what looked kinda like a McDonald's PlayPlace, only it was something that was designed by some genius for adults. Basically it was a giant clear box, 2 stories high, filled with blue tubes. Some of the tubes were hard plastic, and some were rubber, and they all were big enough for a person to fit inside and move through and stuff. So what a person had to do (it was kind of like a tricky obstacle course), was hit this big red button that said "Entrance", and one of the flexible rubber tubes would twist open, and grab you, and suck you inside the box. Then you had to move through a labyrinth of tubes and try to find your way out. But you couldn't see inside the tubes, because the plastic was opaque. But there was one point, in the middle of the labyrinth, where one of the flexible tubes twisted and coiled animatronically, and quite literally "pooped" you out, so you could see out of the clear box and gauge roughly where you were, before making a choice about which tube to go in next. This was where alot of people got turned around, and they spent hours trying to get out. One girl even cried (Lori, from my elementary school who pissed her pants in class once irl). Anyway, when it was my turn, I made a point to notice all my surroundings before hitting the entrance button. I actually had a hard time hitting the button, I felt drunk in my dream. Even crawling around some of the tubing I felt drunk. Anyway, when it pooped me out in the middle, it really WAS confusing because it twisted you around until you felt dizzy and didn't know where the heck you were, much less where north, south, east and west were. But I was able to balance myself when I looked around the room, because I had memorized everything before going in, and was able to pick the right tube that led outside onto the roof of all places, where someone I recognized was there to pull me out, but I don't remember who it was.

~ The End

I had some other dreams too but I forgot them.

----------


## Zera

With all that crazyness, it's odd you didn't notice it was a dream...damned dreams always make you believe things make sense.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

no dreams remembered last night, slept pretty hard

but Robert remembered a really long, vivid dream about ghosts that was pretty cool





> _Originally posted by Zera_
> *With all that crazyness, it's odd you didn't notice it was a dream...damned dreams always make you believe things make sense.*



yesssss...that is why lucidity is a precious thing

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*The Two Jonathans*

Not lucid, but nice and soap opera-y. I was dating the first Jonathan (who I've known since 3rd grade...but I never liked him THAT way in real life). But all we really did was hold hands and just kinda talk mushy. You know like "issy woo woo, I love you" So then there was a Halloween party I think, and I dressed up to look like my old avatar

and at the party I saw Jonathan #2 (one of Robert's coworkers in real life), and we decided to get it on. So we did. Then we went back to the party (which was now a grocery store), and we got as far as the potatoes when I just started making out with him. And he was like "Again?" so we started back to the bedroom or whereever the frik it was that we humped the first time, when on the way I saw Jonathan #1. He loked at us, looked pissed, then just walked off. I told #2 that I hadn't broken up with #1 yet, but that I was going to because I'd rather be with #2. He said ok, but I could tell he was worried. I mean, look how we got started, for all he knew I was going to try to make up with #1. But I remember in the dream, having the full intention of breaking up with #1 (what he ever do for me anyway? in 3rd grade he picked on me along with the rest of the kids lol), so I caught up with him and explained that I was now in love with #2, and it's better this way because we have sex...all you and I ever did was hold hands. As #1 was contemplating all I had said, I caught a glimpse of #2, watching us talk through a window, and he was CRYING! He really thought I didn't want him or something. So I left #1 and went to #2 to tell him I SWEAR that you're the one I want. Then I woke up.

There were other dreams like the one where I was alone in the snow (it was awesome), and I found that open 2 story house that had that old homeless McDonald's coffee lady there....and she split into my mom and my aunt. But it was nice there so I stayed a while.

Then later I kept trying to WILD, but everytime I started to, I heard Robert talking in his sleep. It sounded like "ualuealuealeualeualuealuealeuale" and it was fucking up my WILD. So I had to break out of it, which is hard because I'm usually at sleep paralysis at this point, and I have to force myself awake pretty hard. So I did and said "shhhh" and he stopped. So I went into the WILD again, and as SOON as the vibrations started, the ualuealuealeuale started again. SO I had to break SP again. This happened about 4 times before I realised that it wasn't even him...I was hearing noises duing the vibrations lol. I was waking up to wake him up to tell him shhhhh and he wasn't doing anything. I've heard weird noises during a WILD before, but this was the first time I heard Robert making any sounds. Fortunately, he didn't wake up when I went shhhh. But the funniness of it prevented me from being able to go back to sleep for a while.

----------


## phoenelai

> Then later I kept trying to WILD, but everytime I started to, I heard Robert talking in his sleep. It sounded like "ualuealuealeualeualuealuealeuale" and it was fucking up my WILD[/b]



Omg, that's freaking funny as hell!   ::-P:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

icicles - giant, spirally...looked like huge drill bits

me and that dude, I think it was whatsit from lavalife with the house, brought me to some apartment in some foreign city and the kitchen was cool: energy saver meant that if you klifted one foot or jumped, the lights went out because the floor needed to register two feet touching it simultaneously to keep the lights on, so I jumped around like a stupid

this guy and those weird column tubey clouds and playing some sport on the hills...later on, Nikki calls me and apparently this guy is her cousin and he raped her too, so we kicked his ass

oh I wake up from guy's apartment and it had snowed (2nd snow dream in a row) and it was still snowing...that's when I saw the icicles, and I asked if he had a cooler so I could take one home

also, that morning I wake up in his bed and I immediately go try to find my phone because I don't think mom knew I'd stay the night...but I was so dizzy (been dizzy alot in dreams, can't see or stand very well), and I had to lean against the wall, and slide down it to sit...then guy wakes up and looks sad when he can't find me in the bed

later, after going out, we come back to the lobby of the apartment and it's Christmas....we're bulldozing through crowds when I see Brian from high school band (the nice one who walked to school everyday carrying his tuba), so I say hi and give him a big ol hug, and he's looking like he wants to talk and catch up, but I say I have to go because I'm with that guy, Brian looked upset and walks away and I try to shout Merry Christmas but I can't. I think Jeff was there too. So I turn and can't find the guy, and I can't find the apartment either. Get really lost, some chick finally helps me but I think I woke up before getting to the door.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Me and Robert and Chris were all at the mall and we went into this store that sold tea, and they had free samples. SO as I was getting a sample, I saw one of the band members from walter the orange ocean, and we started talking about school and junk. Then I went to check on Chris and Robert, and Robert was teaching Chris to play the harmonica.

Earlier I dreamt that I was at some music clinic where Steve Vai was a guest teacher. I got all excited about it, then a bunch of weird shit happened involving me making kolaches and that's all I remember.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HORRIBLE wedding dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- one where me and Robert were having sex against the wall in a shower, and he said some thing like I was "bloody hot" lol

- one where I dreamt that I was dreaming, and right before I woke up in the dream, I tried to fart, but I shit my pants...so I had a FA and felt the back of my undies and sure enough, there was a lemon sized terd in there...then I woke up for real and there was nothing there WHAT A CRAPPY DREAM HAHAAHHAAlollolosdjfsiodfhsduhfsdhf +snort+

- then the one where we had to make Harry Potter dioramas, and I took someone's and changed it up to make Harry and Ron gay and they were humping or something lol and I laughed but I think I upset the kid that made it  :tongue2:

----------


## Gez

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *- *
> - one where I dreamt that I was dreaming, and right before I woke up in the dream,I tried to fart, but I shit my pants...so I had a FA and felt the back of my undies and sure enough, there was a lemon sized terd in there...*



Dream of the year HAHAHAH!!!!!

----------


## TweaK

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *- one where I dreamt that I was dreaming, and right before I woke up in the dream, I tried to fart, but I shit my pants...so I had a FA and felt the back of my undies and sure enough, there was a lemon sized terd in there...then I woke up for real and there was nothing there WHAT A CRAPPY DREAM HAHAAHHAAlollolosdjfsiodfhsduhfsdhf +snort+
> *



That must've been shitty  :Hi baby:  (no pun intended. wait, the pun was intended).

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- I was in Italy, and this local kid (who looked alot like Beef Jerky) was asking for money and other handouts. When he came up to me and held his hand out, I said "Ok, but only for something in return...do you know any magic tricks?" But the kid could only speak italian. I didn't know but a handful of words from opera and stuff, so all I could muster was "tu conosco magic? Abracadabra?" And he said "AH! Abracadabra, si si si si," and we ended up working out this whole show and performing it on stage, where he'd come out and tell the audience that he was going to sing opera. I stood off stage and sang while he mouthed the words and the audience (mostly full of American tourists) were flabbergasted.





> _Originally posted by SinofEnvy_
> *That must've been shitty  (no pun intended. wait, the pun was intended).*



yes, you are a commodian

----------


## Rush

Hahaha, you have the most craziest dreams! I like'em!

hilarious   ::lol::  





> - one where I dreamt that I was dreaming, and right before I woke up in the dream, I tried to fart, but I shit my pants...so I had a FA and felt the back of my undies and sure enough, there was a lemon sized terd in there...then I woke up for real and there was nothing there WHAT A CRAPPY DREAM HAHAAHHAAlollolosdjfsiodfhsduhfsdhf +snort+[/b]




Yes Gez, DOTY!   ::-P:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a dream that pOOp kept calling me. We were friends and all, so I didn't mind too much, but it was like he needed to be on the phone with me constantly, and couldn't go for even like, 20 minutes without calling me.

lol.

pOOp.  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Crazy Fun Weird Joe Dreams*

All NON lucid, oh well. I can't remember how the first dream started, all I remember is I was moving to this city, which was this strange, mystical town in what kinda looked like the Alps. I just remember getting there, and it was just WOW. It looked like an old fashioned Austrian town in some parts, and fancy mansions in other parts...really quaint. There were hills and dales, emerald green with sparkling lush grass, but it was weird. Most of the town was covered in thick, glittery white snow. But the snow was warm to touch, and the temperature outside was like 70 degrees or something. And the snow didn't melt when you played with it. I grabbed a handful and the texture was like snow, it just wasn't cold nor did it melt. It was awesome! I keep having these weird snow dreams. Anyway, eventually the snow DID disappear except for the tops of some of the higher hills and mountains. This old guy who was my realestate agent, as well as on the town council, told me that it snows like that every now and then, then melts away. But you can still play with it if you go to the tops of the mountains. COOL!  ::teeth::  Then the agent got really serious and explained a very important golden rule of the town, that all new people needed to know: they didn't like alot of noise or commotion....it was to be constantly peaceful and quiet. Or something to that effect. So I was like "okay" then i walked around the town by myself, looking at all the different interesting houses. There was one really cute one by a small lake..it was all white and small and cute, with lots of big windows. Like the walls were mostly solid window. And there was a cute white painted dock that led to the water, and Drew Barrymoore was standing on it. It was her house, and she looked so cute and sweet.  :tongue2:  So then I was a guy and I decided that I wanted to marry her and live with her and she seemed fine with that. Was weird, we never did anything naughty, it was just more...comfortable. Anyway, the bathroom was WEIRD: it was a giant green shower and it flooded weird green water sometimes, , and the toilet was in the shower, and there were indentations in the shower wall where you could sit, including a really small one for a baby. So I saw the baby one and said "COOL, Chris can sit there." So we were talking about having Chris (my son irl) move in, but the town council was giving us grief about it because of "The Golden Rule".....golden schmolden  ::roll::  Anyway that's all I remember from that dream, but this magical warm snow town appears as an afterlife in the next dream.

There was this big mean witch, and she killed me and sent me to this afterlife (same town from above), only now I also had powers, similar to those of a lucid dream, though I wasn't lucid. But I could change appearance at will, float, fly..all that jazz. I felt good. But I guess the big mean witch was hoping I'd be sad about being dead, so she showed me 3 pictures of different people, and told me "YOU decide which one is to die next, cackle cackle" This was horrible. The pictures were of Joe, my son, and another child. There was no way I could win, so I immediately thought that it would be 'wrongest' to kill children, and if I chose Joe, I could maybe try to explain it to him when he got to the afterlife, and beg his forgiveness...plus at the time, I felt pretty confident that I knew a way to send him back. So I chose Joe. Then BOOM suddenly we both had jobs flipping burgers in some greasy fast food joint....but here's the funny part: to Joe, it was normal, he didn't even know he had died. I still knew though, but chose not to say anything for the time being. I mean, how would that work: "Hey Joe, guess what...we're dead and it's my fault and this is the afterlife, wheeee." So there we are, all sweaty and bitching about work, when he said "Man, I wish we had jobs as secret agents." Then Joe's work clothes began to change into one of those suits like from the Matrix or MIB. Mine began to change too, and he really looked startled, so I explained about the witch. I was about to apologize but he was so excited about being a secret agent man now, that he was hardly even paying attention to me lol. So we step outside and there's a black limo, waiting for us. So we got in, and Joe was all excited, and giddy, and playing with all the buttons, but I still had crap to say. So the limo pulls out and starts to go to that same town from before. Joe is all smiling and playing with the windows, and I say "Look, I'm sorry I chose you, I just would have felt to guilty about killing a child you know? Plus I chose you for an entirely selfish reason as well. I mean, who wouldn't want to spend eternity in this place with you? And truthfully, I've been in love with you for as long as I remember knowing you..." I couldn't believe i said that lol, but he interrupted me and said "It's fine...this is really fun. Plus I may have harbored a feeling or two for you as well." Awwwwwwwwwwww.  ::teeth::  Then I just put my head on his shoulder and the dream changed a bit.

(Is that 'Secret Agent Man' song going through y'all's heads? It is for me, the whole time I'm typing this lol.)

Anyway, now we were on a local boy/girl soccer team in that same town. I mostly got the bench, which was fine because I just took alot of pictures of Joe playing. Man I can still see one clearly in my head, where Joe's about to get bombarded by a bunch of players, but he kicked the ball away from them JUST in time....very cool action shot. Then we took a break and went grocery shopping or something, and this time Joe sat on a bench in the store and took pictures of me pushing the cart? Weird, what's with the pictures. Then we went back to the practice field, which was near a child's playground. So we all goofed around there for a whil on the monkey bars and stuff. Then I'm talking to one of the other players, when I involuntarily start floating...and there's this REALLY weird sensation in my gut as it's happening. I only float up about 4 or 5 feet, and I just hover...but I'm freaking out and I want to grab on to something, but nothing's in reach. So I panic and ask the guy to go get Joe, who rushes up and gives me his hand. I grab his hand and feel better, and the weird sensation is gone, but he is unable to pull me to the ground. So I start to assess the situation and try to understand why this is happening and what could be causing it. So there we are, I'm floating in the air, and Joe has me by the hand (it must look like he's holding an Ophelia-shaped balloon), and I say "I guess it's because I need to eat more fish."  ::|:   Then I hear my son calling me in real life, and I begin to wake up, but I don't want to go....Joe lets go of my hand and I wake up.

~ The End

----------


## OpheliaBlue

a couple days ago the dream with Joe at the movies






edit: just testing something (twice)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I LOVE FAST REPLYYYYYYYYYYY

anyway, Robert Plant and the blue hair dream...and that&#39;s all I remember

edit: oh yeah, and the one where Leo was given permission by icedawg to delete tutorials if he wished, and I had jsut written one, and Leo deleted it because he hates me, and I spent most of the dream BEGGING ice to take away Leo&#39;s mod powers.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

horrible horrible HORRIBLE dream where I could breath underwater but Chris couldn&#39;t, and I kept trying to take him under with me, but I couldn&#39;t get him back up for some reason

it made me feel sick  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

totally forgot my dream, damnit...but Robert had an LD 2 nights ago where he could fly, and whenever he wanted to go higher or faster, all he had to do was make "whoooosh&#33;" sounds with his mouth lol

also he talked in his sleep last night and it was so funny I couldn&#39;t get back to sleep for ages

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh yeah I remember my dreams for 2 nights ago:

- Paul Hindemith and the poopy butt thing

- Performing Merry Widow again but not knowing my part

forgot last night&#39;s though

----------


## Kastro187420

Nice dreams. I always enjoy reading your journal for some reason. It seems to be more interesting. Its also got like 3x as many views as any other I think.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

really gross nasty Robert Chris sex dream

I&#39;d rather forget it, maybe I shouldn&#39;t have even bothered entering it here =/

then the funny one with Robert and Merck and the Scarborough Faire thing

----------


## OpheliaBlue

that hugo type guy, and Will Riker was saying we should all go cruise the beach instead of the other thing we had planned, and I wanted to get beer on the way and picked up some Anchor Liberty Ale I think (don&#39;t really like it though irl), and that thing I said to &#39;hugo&#39; about love

----------


## The Guardians

Nice pic ophe&#39;  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Nice pic ophe&#39; 
> [/b]



eh, which?

----------


## The Guardians

the Williams one, I&#39;m still used to seeing the old one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> the Williams one, I&#39;m still used to seeing the old one.
> [/b]



HAHA oh....yeah I love Rainbow Randolph  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

crap, need to make this a private entry but don&#39;t know how...afraid I&#39;ll have to make this dream abridged =/

First dream I remember, Cpt. Picard was in a flying yellow shark cage (this is SO going in "Draw You Dreams" lol), but he was unconscious, and flying over the ocean&#33; So he accidentally crashed into the sea, on top of a mother humpback whale and her calf, and a see bass was there too. Fortunately I was justthere, swimming around, so I could go help them. The mom whale was worried that her calf was hurt, but he wasn&#39;t, only the mom had some abrasions on her dorsal fin (I guess my subconscious got confused about whale fin locations). The sea bass was whining hysterically, thinking he&#39;d been hurt too, but he was fine so I told him to "quit yer bitchin". Picard was alright and just kinda walked away or swam or flew, I can&#39;t remember.

Then later, I go up behind Robert and hug him around his shoulders, which seemed unusually broad which reminded me of Joe for some reason. And, as horrible as this sounds, in my dream, I was pretending that it WAS Joe, like I wanted it to be. Horrible, I know. Anyway, the moment I thought of Joe, the phone rang and Robert answered it. Then he gave it to me saying "It&#39;s Joe on the phone for you" So I said "Hello?" And Joe said "Is this my ickle issy wissy Wisa?" and I said "Issa booboo yes it is&#33;" Then he asked me if I loved him and I said yes. What&#39;s with all these Joe love dreams? Now I&#39;m scared Robert&#39;s gonna read my journal and think I&#39;m in love with some other guy. pisspoop

That&#39;s all I really remember, there was another scene where Robert wanted to surprise me with something funny and I wasn&#39;t supposed to see until he was done, and he came out wearing my little white sandles and pranced around the room. But what was gross was the fact that to get his feet to fit, he had done what appeared to be binding them so that they looked like those ancient Chinese women&#39;s artifically clubbed feet. It freaked me out so I ripped my shoes off his feet, and they pooped back into their right shape.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Weird icedawg dream...I think I was in Canada visiting him or something...anyway, he needed me to deliver some mail for him. It sucked though because it was raining. Then we were trapped in some huge foster home, and the only way out, according to ice, was going through a labyrinth of foster kid&#39;s bedrooms. Was kinda cool to see 20 some odd different kids&#39; rooms, all messy, different colors and styles and ages genders. Don&#39;t know where the actual kids were. All the bedrooms were connected, was weird. Anyway, ice wanted to hold my hand the whole time, which I thought was sweet, so I did. He looked just like his picture with blonde hair and big ol baby blue eyes. Quite pretty. That&#39;s all I remember.

Then the one where it was a big DV convention and we were all on Harleys cruising Yellowstone. The only member I specifically remember was nina, who showed up at the last minute to surprise everyone. We had all started on our bikes when I just happened to turn and see nina join the back of the line. So I slowed down so she could catch up.

Then for some reason me and Robert had like 10 kids living with us. They were trying to learn to poo in a potty training toilet thing. One toddler was finally getting it, which I thought was great because then Chris would hopefully want to try after watching another kid do it. Then suddenly I needed to go (I went to the ADULT potty), but when I sat down I saw a puddle of diarrhea water on the floor. I was just about to clsoe the door when one of the kids pushed it back open to be funny. I yelled at him and slammed and locked the door. I heard him crying, so I decided to have a heart to heart with him. But I decided to go to the grocery store first. I bought 2 chocolate eggs. THen I went to the little boy (who looked like Josh as a 6 year old, and still crying a bit), and explained why I got so mad. That it was private, but also he could have gotten his fingers slammed in the door. Then he looked happier so I gave him one of the eggs.

Seriously, what&#39;s with all the doodoo dreams lately?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> What&#39;s with all these Joe love dreams?
> [/b]



Isn&#39;t it obvious?  ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Isn&#39;t it obvious? 
> [/b]



that I love Joe as much as I love poop?

ew

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a lucid this morning, just before waking up, but it was weak and I didn&#39;t get to do much except for lie back and change colors

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 nights ago the Brian Howard dream  ::roll::  and I looked in a mirror and looked just like a brunette Uma Thurman

Last night the one where barbizzle and I were dating I think, but it was a bit fuzzy on the details on whether or not we were committed. He kept traveling alot, and he had an identical twin brother (forgot his name). So I missed bizz so much that I boinked his brother. I tried to keep quiet about it...I didn&#39;t want to tell him because I wanted his brother to. But he left his underwear in my bed and bizz saw it and I tried to hide it and not say anything but I couldn&#39;t stop myself for some reason. So I fessed up. Bizz just kinda looked confused, and I asked him if we were REALLY that committed and was it even a problem? Then I felt guilty and I said I just did it because I missed him and well, his brother looked just like him so it was like I was really boinking him.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Robert came up to me and said "Where&#39;s the camera?&#33; I&#39;ve got 3 worms following me&#33;" And when I asked where, he pointed to an area of his neck, just behind his ear, where there were 3, small leech looking things, all suctioned to his flesh. They were vividly colored: one was blue, another green, and the 3rd a bright orange or yellow, I can&#39;t remember. And sure enough, there was a slightly bigger white one on the floor, all wiggling around and following him. I had the feeling it was the mother, or boss of the smaller 3. I think they were sucking Robert&#39;s juices, but I was too busy looking for the camera to really check them out, but I made a point to do just that once I took photos of them. I grabbed the white one and placed it in the bathtub so it couldn&#39;t get out. Then the dream ended before I could do anything about the other 3.

- Ballet dancing rat dog.

- High School Football.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- The nightmare about the cat growling and biting me at the pool at the party. I became semi-lucid and realised that I was still in my bed, and that the cat growling was just Robert snoring. So in my dream I reached over with my hand and was tapping him on the head, trying to get him to wake up so he could wake me up because I wasn&#39;t able to grab the dream cat to stop it from attacking me. But I was only tapping Robert with my dream hand, on his dream head, so no one was waking up. I finally woke up on my own, I guess beacause it was so scary and my heart was pounding. I woke up all sweaty and scared, Robert still snoring away.  ::roll::  It was about an hour before I could get back to sleep. It&#39;s because we watched that movie Hostel last night.

- Then the dream about being in a band with Paul Simon, and he could play sax like noooooo one&#39;s business. I wanted to play guitarron in his band but he said they already had a guitarron player.  :Sad: 

- Then the one about helping Ina Garten from The Barefoot Contessa. We were just cooking together, but I think she might have been giving me lessons, or I was her apprentice orsomething. She had a skillet on the fire with cooked rotini pasta, butter, and sugar in it.  ::wtf::  It looked like it was burning, so I stirred it. And she was like "No no no no no no no no no." Apparently if you stirred this, the sauce would break. As if NOT breaking the sauce would have made it better. Pasta and sugar? Blech&#33;  ::makeitstop::  Then she gave me some premade lime and lemon curds and precooked mini tart shells so we could have tartlets as a snack.

- Then another nightmarish thing. I was dreaming that I was trying to sleep on my bed, but the bed was outside in the front yard. Robert wasn&#39;t there, I was alone. Every now and then I would open one eye, and I could see a car or two pass by on the road. Then there wasn&#39;t a car for a long time, so I began to fall asleep in the dream. But then I dreamt that I awoke to the sound of an engine, and a red PT Cruiser passed by, very slowly, looking at me. There was no driver, but the side window of the car looked like an eye, which was looking at me. It passed the house, then came back after a minute or so, and it was psychically talking to me. It would say "Lisa.......Liiiisaaaaaaaaa.........." as it passed the house. Then a minute later it would drive back, saying "Lisaaaaaaa....you can trust meeeeeeee....." and continue driving. Then it came back saying "Lisa you can trust me.....tell me about yourself......" That happened a few times, each time it would wake me up from my sleep, though I didn&#39;t wake in real life. It kinda creeped me out, but at the same time intrigued me a little.

----------


## PhowaBoy

You must be thinking of buying a PT cruiser... Don&#39;t trust it&#33;

Love your writing... wish I could keep motivated enough to keep a better journal.  My dreams don&#39;t seem to be as cool as yours though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

woah

Ok, first I dreamt that Robert and I were talking about me getting a new hair style. So I was looking in a mirror, and kinda sculpting my hair the way I was thinking I&#39;d like it, which was weird, because I could actually change my hair length, style, color, add/remove bangs etc, just with my hands. Then I realised that I could change just the reflection&#39;s hair with my hands, and my reflection became like, an actual clone of me sorta. Like, she was alive, warm and breathing, but she didn&#39;t really have a will of her own, so I could manipulate her. So I said &#39;Hey Robert, look at this&#33; Want me to make her suck your dick?" So I put my hand on the back of her head and made her do the job lol. Then I just kinda pushed her aside and me and Robert started doing it. We were lying on our sides on the bed, and he was behind me, and it felt so good, that I got too excited and I could feel myself starting to wake up. So I became lucid, but I didn&#39;t even have enough time to do anything before completely waking up.

But it was a false awakening. And in THIS dream, I went up to Robert and told him about the dream I had just had. So naturally, I explained that after a dream like that I was very horny. So we started to do it again, the same way and position, which felt just as good, and then I woke up for real this time, again becoming lucid just before I woke up.

----------


## TweaK

Should&#39;ve done an RC  :tongue2: 

[Edit] 100th Post. Woohoo.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dang....ok. I dreamt about Robert Lennington, my 2nd ever boyfriend (back when I was 15 years old in 10th grade). In my dream, it was present day, and he just kinda found me so we decided to meet or something. He hadn&#39;t aged a bit, but he was in a wheelchair (no idea why). But we got romantic anyway.  :tongue2:  I remember some making out, that&#39;s all.

Then the dream changed and I was working as a receptionist at some place that Joe also worked. But it was in Dallas. And I remember people from my last 2 temp jobs working there as well: Debbie from ProCode, and Charmaine and some others from MalcolmPirney. All i did really was screw around on the internet and transfer a few calls. I also went to the meetings, and me and Joe would sit by eachother and flirt the whole time. I remember in this one meeting, I knew that I was supposed to meet Robert Lennington later for a date or something, and even though I knew that, I was all leaning on Joe&#39;s shoulder, holding and kissing his hand (geez I have the sappiest dreams sometimes). Then we all went to a bar and drank until they ran out of glasses.

Then I went home and Robert was late for the date, so I just assumed he cancelled or something so I got ready for bed. Then I saw a black limo pull up with Robert inside, so I got dressed really quick. I put on my favorite jeans, but they were suddenly too loose and too long. I wore them anyway. Robert came into the bedroom, though now he was somehow able to stand, but not walk. Leg braces? So I went up and took his hand, but that action made him start to fall forward, so he told me to push him so he would land on my bed instead. So I jumped on the bed beside him, and I said "Now that I have you all alone here...." and I kissed him.

I remember at some point making him some coffee, and he remarked on how strong it was. And I said it was because I roast and grind the beans myself, because that&#39;s how my boyfriend Robert likes it. Haha wtf. That&#39;s all I remember.





> Should&#39;ve done an RC [/b]



I know right&#33; I used to do them every morning upon waking, need to start that up again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

trying to get it on with Mr. C. again

poor Mr. C.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I don&#39;t remember my dreams last night (insomnia, too hot to sleep), but I remember at about 3am, my brains was trying to WILD and I kept feeling the vibrations. But, I find the vibrations of a WILD to be kinda disturbing and they wake me up. So I tend not to do them.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- ETSU and Stephanie...she wasn&#39;t approving of something or another I was doing

- Carsten and Gerard "No G-E-R-D"


Funny that I would get a name wrong in a dream and have the dream character correct me and be right.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- the one about the airport and Robert&#39;s missing reservation and Chris getting out of the stroller and me spanking him and then going to the bathroom without him (I hate those dreams)

- did I have a naughty dream about Rimmer from Red Dwarf? not possible

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Alot of dream fragments, including one with David Hasselhoff, The Roast Show, Patch, Robert having to stop drinking because he was diagnosed with alcoholism and I was rolling out dough on the dining room table and we were discussing breaking up, then another dream about Rimmer from Red Dwarf:

It was present day and the actor who played Rimmer (Chris Barrie) was doing an infomercial for sculpting clay. There was something odd and special about the clay, I can&#39;t quite remember, but I think it did something to your emotions. Maybe there was drugs in it or something that got absorbed by your skin as you played with it? Anyway, the weird thing about Chris Barrie is, even though it was present day, he still looked the same age as when he was in Red Dwarf. But I&#39;ve never seen what he looks like now, so I guess that makes sense. That&#39;s all I remember from that dream segment.

Chris Barrie appeared in another dream later, where I was in some mega-storied hotel, and I got in an elevator and saw him there, or was it the other way around...perhaps he was getting out of the elevator and I was there, in the lobby. Christ, I need some B6 or bananas. Anyway, then we embraced. I could see that it was night outside. That&#39;s all I remember.

It&#39;s just too damn hot here in TexASS, so I wake up alot at night and can&#39;t get back to sleep. I hope I have better dreams when I&#39;m in California next week. Not that I mind dreaming about Chris Barrie..though he&#39;d be alot more useful to me naked.

Hey, a funny thought. Y&#39;all know google right? Well I happen to know for a fact that if you have a person&#39;s name in your dream journal, after a while, you can google the name and your journal will come up in the search results. Which is why I don&#39;t use last names if the dreams are about people I know (with that one funny exception - D. L., who, incidentally, got so busted by his girlfriend as a result). But I don&#39;t care when it&#39;s an actor&#39;s name, because they wouldn&#39;t know me from Adam. But I find it humorous all the same, the thought that one day, perhaps out of boredom, that an actor googles his/her name just to see what comes up, and one of my sexually twisted dreams about them appears. Well I suppose they&#39;re all used to it by now, lucky bastards.

----------


## TweaK

David Hasselhof?&#33; That&#39;s crazy. He&#39;s scary.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know right?&#33;

I should have added that in the dream, Comedy Central was doing a David Hasselhof Roast, and he was standing outside the door, nervous as hell about going inside not for fear of jibes, but because he couldn&#39;t decide if he should have his shirt unbuttoned way down or not. He finally decided on exposing muy amounts of chest hair, and I caught a glimpse of boxer shorts as he was tucking things away.

Nice chest, utterly useless dream character.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Hey, a funny thought. Y&#39;all know google right? Well I happen to know for a fact that if you have a person&#39;s name in your dream journal, after a while, you can google the name and your journal will come up in the search results[/b]



LOL&#33;

http://www.manz.ecasd.k12.wi.us/classes/5/...ales/Zander.htm

http://openstudio.media.mit.edu/art/92d597...1085c70328d00b4

http://www.clubvibes.com/listings/listings...il.asp?id=20261

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HAHA you little devil...you get around the internet more than I do  ::kiss::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

geSCHLONKERED&#33;&#33;

no remember dreams

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I could play the sitar

and quite well I might add

----------


## OpheliaBlue

just a gross gross dream about doc  ::whyohwhy::  

searching for Robert Mondavi Merlot for Robert, and I broke some jug thing

and all that raw meat in the refridgerator door

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wake Induced Lucid:

I was up alot last night because of a problem with one of our cats (Burns, I&#39;ll be PMing you shortly for advice  :tongue2:  ), and around 5am I drifted off to sleep quite quickly, so I was still pretty aware of what was going on. I wasn&#39;t sure if I was asleep yet, because I could still feel myself lying in my bed, and I could feel my closed eyelids, and it was dark. Then suddenly I felt like I was flying through space so, even though I still couldn&#39;t see, I knew I was dreaming. Since it was really dark, I shouted "More Lucidity&#33;" over and over again (and I was sooo afraid that the shouting carried over into real life, but I&#39;m pretty sure it didn&#39;t), and each time I shouted, I could see a bit more, then a bit more etc until I saw that I was in my old bedroom at my parents&#39; house. But my vision, like it almost always is, was really blurry. And my eyes had the feeling of being really dry, so I felt the need to blink them alot, and keep them mostly closed, so I couldn&#39;t really see much. Then I saw a cat dart across the floor. I had the fear that if I really committed to opening my eyes, that my real life eyes would open and I would wake up. This has been a continuing problem for me. So I decided to go ahead and risk it this time, because let&#39;s face it, it&#39;s not really worth it to LD if they are always low-quality. So I opened my eyes and WOW&#33; I didn&#39;t wake up in real life, I could finally SEE&#33; And my old bedroom was as clear as crystal. I went to the mirror to see if my eyes would be all wonky, but they looked fine. I looked like me, with bed hair lol. I didn&#39;t see a cat so I went to the bed, pointed my finger at one corner of it and said &#39;Ramona,&#39; and naturally, my stubborn conscious made her appear on the OTHER bed corner. HAHA, just like the real me: I&#39;m cooperative, but it has to be my way. I picked her up and she looked so sweet and it felt so good to hold her again that I made the mistake of closing my eyes and I kinda drifted awake heh. Oh well. BUT the cool thing I learned is that I will no longer be afraid to shout in a lucid, nor will I be afraid to open my eyes wide. I&#39;ll take the risk of potentially waking up because it&#39;s worth it.

A non lucid I had earlier was about Mitz, and she mailed me a box of her dirty laundry for me to clean, then I had to send it back to her by Monday (even though I found out that she really didn&#39;t need it until Thursday) so I was kinda mad, but I did it anyway. And Chris flooded the lawn.

Oh and later I dreamt that I posted this LD, and even looked in the mirror again to check my eyes, but I didn&#39;t go lucid that time.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

mars

----------


## Jess

> Since it was really dark, I shouted "More Lucidity&#33;" over and over again (and I was sooo afraid that the shouting carried over into real life, but I&#39;m pretty sure it didn&#39;t)[/b]



Haha, I&#39;ve had that fear before, mine was slightly different though, I was thinking &#39;Hang on, am I absolutely _sure_ I&#39;m dreaming, and not awake?&#33;&#39;  because I didn&#39;t want to look like a tit and/or scare people&#33;  Once I was sure I screamed my lungs out.   ::content::

----------


## NeAvO

Hey first time looking at your DJ really cool   ::wink::  





> A non lucid I had earlier was about Mitz, and she mailed me a box of her dirty laundry for me to clean, then I had to send it back to her by Monday (even though I found out that she really didn&#39;t need it until Thursday) so I was kinda mad, but I did it anyway. And Chris flooded the lawn.
> [/b]



Lmao and I thought my dreams were random.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

snape and legilimens, and Linda McClaine and Stephen and met competition thing lost again, and proscenium basketball

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> snape and legilimens, and Linda McClaine and Stephen and met competition thing lost again, and proscenium basketball
> [/b]



.......What u talkin&#39; bout, Willis?  ::shock::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> .......What u talkin&#39; bout, Willis? 
> [/b]



lol GARY

I was in a hurry this morning so I just typed in key words to help me remember the dream. ISN&#39;T THAT CLEAR?&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It was a rhetorical question.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the mannequin man

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Went to gma & gpa maiben&#39;s in Casper for xmas and it snowed, so me and Chris got up and made a snowman and threw snowballs at eachother. There was an icicle snowman that had formed on its own during the night, was really neat-o. Gma and gpa were looking at us from a 2nd story window and smiling as we were playing. They looked so much younger.

Then Robert and Chris built a remote control toy race car and entered a father/son competition and won it. It was reaaaaally fast. 2nd place was a really pretty grey/blue metallic Ford F-150. One of it&#39;s doors got busted though as it ATE OUR DUST HAHAA&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;

Oh and the one about Mary. There&#39;s just something about Mary.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

whale riding

----------


## Jess

Kinky

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> whale riding
> [/b]




Haha. Freud would have a field-day with that one.  ::chuckle::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> whale riding
> [/b]



No kidding?  Wow&#33;  Like, from the movie?  I knew the movie was quite famous overseas... (Personally, I thought it was a little avergage, but meh)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hehe nah, I just wrote that really quick, sorry for not elaborating. What happened was what could best be described as underwater parasailing, while attached to a giant humpback whale. I could breath underwater too. My sail was bubblegum pink. I didn&#39;t really enjoy it though, kinda scary.

Last night&#39;s dream: in search of the elusive T.P.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

can&#39;t remember dreams, cats kept me up all night  ::wtf::

----------


## Man of Shred

Who&#39;s this "cats" person  :tongue2:

----------


## TweaK

> Who&#39;s this "cats" person 
> [/b]



Very funny.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the one about dad punching Robert

----------


## OpheliaBlue

arggggggh the one about having to perform something that I didn&#39;t know

it was like a christmas play thing, and I think I was playing the part of an angel/narrator, and I didn&#39;t know the words and the one and only rehearsal was like 1 hour before the performance and I had no time to learn my part, so I was taking my score and taping parts of it everywhere so I&#39;d have &#39;cheat sheets&#39; but my score kept disappearing or I&#39;d have it but I couldn&#39;t find the pages where my part was

I @^%#&#036;ing HATE those

then one about my mom trying to have a birthday party for me and Will but then she called me (while I was in a porn shop haha) and said "Ohh, Will&#39;s in Florida right now and there&#39;s a hurricane and I&#39;m worried about him so, I&#39;m sorry but the party is off and I need to go to the dollar store" but I knew that the dollar store meant she was going to go get booze and get fucked up somewhere so I was screaming and screaaaaming at her on the phone "DON&#39;T LIE TO ME DON&#39;T FUCKING LIE TO MEEEEEEEEEEE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#3  3;"

asdjfhagsjdhfsodjbfnopfijoigopjihgji

----------


## Gez

I always seem to have dreams about being forced into doing a show or play minutes before without even being told the lines.
I guess its a reflection of how nervous i get right before doing shows or goin infront of the camera in real life or how i always seem to get dragged into shows.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- grapes at &#036;10 / pound...then at &#036;17 / pound, accompanied by the pressure to buy more fruit.

The grocery store was being particularly difficult in general.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Me mom and Chris were in Manhattan and we went to an aquarium they had there. We saw a huge tank filled with sharks, so we wanted Chris to see them because he loves sharks. But then I noticed that the sharks were great whites, and they don&#39;t survive in captivity. So I instantly thought "Heeey....it must be a projection then, not REAL sharks." So instead of, oh I don&#39;t know, perhaps GETTING LUCID, I spent a few minutes looking for the fucking camera that would have been projecting images of great whites. Stupid Ass. Anyway, then there was much confusion with getting on the subway.

Something earlier about building a lego house for a mobster&#39;s keys. And something else with Ina Garten and cooking with her.

*INA GARTEN = DREAM SIGN.

AQUARIUMS and LIVING IN NY AGAIN = ALSO DREAM SIGNS.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt some guy used our toilet (I think it was uncle Tim) and it was like, diarrhea and giant multicolor corn cobs. He didn&#39;t flush, but I didn&#39;t know that, so I went into the bathroom and saw it and went "EWWW" so &#39;Tim&#39; was like, &#39;Oh sorry, I didn&#39;t want to flush it in case it overflowed." But it was too late, I had just flushed it, and it ALMOST went down, but then all came up. So I threw the rugs into the hall as fast as I could, then started throwing towels all around the toilet, but I wasn&#39;t fast enough, and I spent the rest of the dream dancing in shit and corn.

Christ I hate these poop dreams.  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Gez

> I dreamt some guy used our toilet (I think it was uncle Tim) and it was like, diarrhea and giant multicolor corn cobs. He didn&#39;t flush, but I didn&#39;t know that, so I went into the bathroom and saw it and went "EWWW" so &#39;Tim&#39; was like, &#39;Oh sorry, I didn&#39;t want to flush it in case it overflowed." But it was too late, I had just flushed it, and it ALMOST went down, but then all came up. So I threw the rugs into the hall as fast as I could, then started throwing towels all around the toilet, but I wasn&#39;t fast enough, and I spent the rest of the dream dancing in shit and corn.
> 
> Christ I hate these poop dreams. 
> [/b]



What is it about you and poop?   ::content::

----------


## TweaK

> I dreamt some guy used our toilet (I think it was uncle Tim) and it was like, diarrhea and giant multicolor corn cobs. He didn&#39;t flush, but I didn&#39;t know that, so I went into the bathroom and saw it and went "EWWW" so &#39;Tim&#39; was like, &#39;Oh sorry, I didn&#39;t want to flush it in case it overflowed." But it was too late, I had just flushed it, and it ALMOST went down, but then all came up. So I threw the rugs into the hall as fast as I could, then started throwing towels all around the toilet, but I wasn&#39;t fast enough, and I spent the rest of the dream dancing in shit and corn.
> 
> Christ I hate these poop dreams. 
> [/b]



Eeeew >_<

And eh Gez, she might have a poop fetish  ::roll:: 

[Edit] 666th post. ;D

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Christ I hate these poop dreams. 
> [/b]



Ick.  I remember I had a similar dream once.  Except, I was the one doing the pooping, and it was in a public toilet.  It was a very "embarassed" dream, sort of anxiety or stress maybe?   Was this similar for you?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah, I&#39;m betting it&#39;s stress related.

Last night I dreamt that I was at my mom&#39;s house, and it was in the middle of the night and I was outside for some reason. I could hear music coming from the upstairs window of one of the houses across the street, that sounded like someone playing some kind of wind instrument, like an old wooden flute or something like that. But it was so enchanting...kinda renaissance sounding, and I just layed down on the sidewalk, listening to it and imagining that it was some really hot guy playing it heh. I saw some fireworks in the sky as well...just one or 2 really small, quiet ones, way off in the distance. Then the music stopped, and I heard something that sounded like someone piling bricks or rocks from the same window. Then I heard someone get on a motorized scooter and ride it around one of the driveways. I got up off the sidewalk and saw a guy riding the scooter, and I knew he was the one who had been playing the music, then laying the bricks. He looked like that dude that&#39;s married to jessica Simpson:



Anyway, I stood up and said "Hey, what are you doing?"
guy: Nothing...I was just laying some bricks.
me: No no no, not that...the music. It was so beautiful.
guy: Oh yeah, that was me....you liked that?  :Hi baby: 
* guy starts to walk toward me
me: Oh hell yeah

Then he just approached me and without so much as a word or warning, he got on his knees, lifted my skirt and went down on me. The weird thing though was I remember thinking "Meh, this is not bad, but it&#39;s not really what I was expecting." But he kept going, then we started making out and I was getting into it more, Finally our lower bodies were naked, and I grabbed his dick and was getting ready to slide it in, when he stopped me and pulled away. I said "WTF" and as he was buttening his pants back up he said "Sorry, but I seem to be having a bit of a problem with vaginas lately."

me: What the fuck is that supposed to mean? You mean you think you might be gay?&#33;?&#33;
guy: No, it&#39;s more of a skdhgfsfdkhfdgg (couldn&#39;t understand him, but I think he was making a condom reference, to which I was about to reply "Well if it&#39;s a matter of condoms, I can fucking go get one RIGHT NOW" but it was too late, and he was gone).  ::blue:: 

- then later the dream about me and Chris in a public bathroom and I had a blister inside my mouth that kept filling with puss until it was the size of a melon, so I went to the mirror and took a pin and lanced it, and a bucket&#39;s worth of warm puss just swooshed all over me  ::makeitstop::  so I grabbed a rag and started cleaning myself off as fast as possible because I was afraid the puss would cover my body in blisters or something and then I woke up. Oh and there was some odd blueish-green crumbly looking poop all over the back of the toilet seat in that bathroom, that WASN&#39;T mine or Chris&#39;s.

I fucking hate my dreams lately.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Then he just approached me and without so much as a word or warning, he got on his knees, lifted my skirt and went down on me. The weird thing though was I remember thinking "Meh, this is not bad, but it&#39;s not really what I was expecting." But he kept going, then we started making out and I was getting into it more, Finally our lower bodies were naked, and I grabbed his dick and was getting ready to slide it in, when he stopped me and pulled away. I said "WTF" and as he was buttening his pants back up he said "Sorry, but I seem to be having a bit of a problem with vaginas lately."
> 
> me: What the fuck is that supposed to mean? You mean you think you might be gay?&#33;?&#33;
> guy: No, it&#39;s more of a skdhgfsfdkhfdgg (couldn&#39;t understand him, but I think he was making a condom reference, to which I was about to reply "Well if it&#39;s a matter of condoms, I can fucking go get one RIGHT NOW" but it was too late, and he was gone). 
> [/b]



hAhahAhAAHhaHAhAhaHAhAHhaAHhA&#33;  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I fucking hate my dreams lately.[/b]



I think it&#39;s just some anxiety crap. You got a new job starting soon, don&#39;t you? Probably all it is. The one with you and Chris could be related to you having to be appart from each other during the day soon. Blister thing could be you thinking this new change might "blow up" on you. 

That&#39;s about as Freudian as I get for free  :tongue2:  lol

Just go with it. At least they&#39;re vivid and you&#39;re recalling them. They&#39;ll change eventually.

_*Edit: just found this_ http://www.whispy.com/dream-interpre...tm#anchor55585

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _*Edit: just found this_ http://www.whispy.com/dream-interpre...tm#anchor55585
> [/b]



Oh wow, that kinda makes sense, what with the new job starting. And the repressed crap (no pun intended  :tongue2:  ), I got ALOT of that heh.

Thanks for the link Joe

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Chris and I were sleeping in a hotel or apartment of some kind, and I woke up (in the dream) because it sounded like 2 men were fighting in the apartment above us. I could hear yelling and I think some punching. Then it stopped, so I went back to sleep. I woke up again in the dream, but this time the noise sounded like a party. I thought about getting a broom and hitting the ceiling so they&#39;d shut up, but I was worried that might piss them off enough to come down and harrass me, so I decided to go up to their room and knock on the door. Robert&#39;s good friend Aaron was in there, playing cards and drinking beer with some other dudes. I like Aaron, so I went in there to join the game. He said the fighting had been next door. So anyway, Aaron noticed that I looked upset or something, so we went into the hall to talk. I started telling him about problems at home, but it was weird: he was holding my wrists the whole time. Not holding them together to bind me or anything, but he had one wrist in his right hand, and my other in his left, the whole time I was talking to him. He said something like "I&#39;m sorry you&#39;re having such a rough time," and he leaned in to kiss me. This isn&#39;t the first time I&#39;ve dreamt about Aaron trying to get it on with me. Anyway, I kinda wanted to let him, but then I instantly thought about his girlfriend, Karen, who&#39;s also a good friend, and so I decided to protest. But before I could, Aaron stopped, pulled back and said "Ooooo, your wrists are all hairy and gooey." And that was that lol.

That&#39;s the 2nd guy-rejection dream I&#39;ve had this week.

- Oh and tomatoes again the other night.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> "Ooooo, your wrists are all hairy and gooey."[/b]



Whoa wtf?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

yesterday nap: LD with Seeker, running into a wall etc (details later)

last night: mom and the xmas decorations and the fight...then the met competition one again, BLAST&#33;

[edit]The one with Seeker. I dreamt that he and I were at some huge junk yard, and we were just wandering around it, poking through stuff. Then we saw a guy lying on some tires, and he looked possibly dead.

Seeker: Is he dead?
Me: I don&#39;t know. Let&#39;s poke him with something.
Seeker: There&#39;s a hot poker in that fire over there, use that.
Me: *pokes guy in the chest with red hot poker*
Guy: AHHHHHH WTF&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Me: omg lol RUN&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

We run as fast as we can, and the guy runs after us. Seeker is way ahead of me, and I&#39;m half scared and half laughing my ass off, when I just randomly become lucid. I can feel that I&#39;m just about to wake up, so I think "Man, wouldn&#39;t it be funny as shit if I just run into a wall." So I did just that, and woke up laughing like an idiot.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

lmao, you&#39;re dreams are hilarious.

 ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamt that my mom came back from rehab but she came back to Dallas instead of Massachusettes where she&#39;s supposed to go. Anyway we&#39;re in the car and she&#39;s explaining what her drinking problem was. "I have what is called a &#39;sipping problem.&#39; I just can&#39;t say NO lolhaha." Then she was like "Let&#39;s go get some wine". I wanted to object, but I decided to do that later. So we go into the liquor store and I got a couple bottles of nice wine, and she gets a huge &#036;10 jug. And I&#39;m thinking, maybe a jug of wine isn&#39;t the best step after just getting out of rehab for alcoholism. So I said "Maybe, if you&#39;re going to get wine anyway, you should get a small bottle of nice wine instead of a huge bottle of crap wine so you&#39;ll drink less, you know, since you have a drinking problem." And she agreed without a fuss. But I was still worried that she was going to be alone in Dallas instead of with my stepdad, so I decided that I would call Will.

Then the one about Sofie pooping out a creamy white penis and a green bean. Yuck-o.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

It means you have to take a shit





> Yeah, I&#39;m betting it&#39;s stress related.
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I was at my mom&#39;s house, and it was in the middle of the night and I was outside for some reason. I could hear music coming from the upstairs window of one of the houses across the street, that sounded like someone playing some kind of wind instrument, like an old wooden flute or something like that. But it was so enchanting...kinda renaissance sounding, and I just layed down on the sidewalk, listening to it and imagining that it was some really hot guy playing it heh. I saw some fireworks in the sky as well...just one or 2 really small, quiet ones, way off in the distance. Then the music stopped, and I heard something that sounded like someone piling bricks or rocks from the same window. Then I heard someone get on a motorized scooter and ride it around one of the driveways. I got up off the sidewalk and saw a guy riding the scooter, and I knew he was the one who had been playing the music, then laying the bricks. He looked like that dude that&#39;s married to jessica Simpson:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I stood up and said "Hey, what are you doing?"
> guy: Nothing...I was just laying some bricks.
> me: No no no, not that...the music. It was so beautiful.
> ...



He was Gay in your dream.

----------


## Gez

^WHY QUOTE THE WHOLE PAGE?

Nice dreams as ever Ophelia  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha I think he hit "reply" instead of "add reply"

the former always auto quotes the entire post unless you delete it

which is why I always go for the fast reply (except in feedback where you can&#39;t, so I accidentally do the same thing as dream catcher alot in there heh)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt about wombing. He had longer hair though and it was bleached blonde and stuck out everywhere. I don&#39;t remember what we were doing.

And I forgot my other dreams too. Had to get up to early for work and had no time to post this morning. Oh yeah, something about seaguls eating scallops off some rock. Oh and one about EatZi&#39;s, but it was all different. No chefs.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

What a cast. The earlier part of the dream included shopping for period costumes (I have dress dreams alot), and something about a strange rubber shower plug who&#39;s origin, composition, and function couldn&#39;t be deciphered.

Then the dream morphed to some kind of jazz band that I was in, and I was doing improv on recorder and melophone (lol NERD&#33 :wink2: . Adam Corolla from Man&#39;s Show was in the band, and looked at me weird when I would play. We took a break and I snuggled up next to him on the couch. I could sense his ambivalence to my presence (because he&#39;s Adam Corolla&#33; Womanizer..he doesn&#39;t do relationships, he just does women). But we started writing notes back and forth, and I assured him I only wanted sexsexsex, while we flirted and toyed with eachothers fingers. Then SNAP&#33; I remembered Robert, and I sat up with an "Oh FUCK&#33;&#33;&#33;" And Adam said "What?&#33;" I replied that I had just remembered that I have a boyfriend and I&#39;m not goin to cheat on him, sorry. And I felt so guilty for having been flirting with Adam. So I left and ran into Lister from Red Dwarf and I said "Man you HAVE to help me. I need that formula which erases memory so I can forget what just happened&#33;" He didn&#39;t know how to make it though, and all I could remember about it was that it was a mixture of an acid and a base, and the resulting salt was what I needed. So he assured me he could make it, and went to a storage closet and mixed some stuff together in a little cup and gave it to me. It didn&#39;t look right though, so I said "What&#39;s in it?" He said "Vinegar and bicarbonate...it&#39;s an acid and a base, it should work." And I said "Well YEAH, but, it&#39;s still not the same. It&#39;ll produce a salt but it won&#39;t be the right one." I tasted a little of it anyway, and it was all weird, salty and gritty between my teeth. I began to panic a little, and he looked worried and frustrated. I felt like I was about to cry, and I felt the strong need to talk to Rimmer and cry on his shoulder, so I asked him where he was. "Alriiiiiight..." he sighed, "we can go see him...but I don&#39;t think it&#39;s such a good idea." I followed Lister to some dorm we were all staying at. Apparently we were now all in college. After explaining to the RA that it&#39;s me, I&#39;m back, sorry I&#39;ve been away for a while, I missed some classes but I still have all As and Bs (which was a lie), I followed Lister upstairs to the hall where all our rooms were. Rimmer&#39;s was all the way at the end to the right. All i could think about was getting in there and getting some sympathy sex (where the crap did my memory of Robert go?&#33; lol). But Lister said he wanted to go talk to him first. So I waited by the stairs, contmplating the mess that would be Rimmer&#39;s and my friendship if we boikned, yet not caring at the same time. I could hear them speaking, but one of the voices didn&#39;t sound like Rimmer&#39;s. I looked down the hall and could see his door was still shut, but the one next to it was open a crack, and that&#39;s where the voices were coming from. I could clearly make out Brian&#39;s voice (the dog from Family guy), and it sounded like he was giving Lister some advice about something. After a few minutes, Lister came back out, and looked like he had something terribly important to tell me, but he was having a hard time with it. So he kept looking at and messing with things, like a bus schedule, a phone, while trying to spit out something. "Lisa...I&#39;m sorry I made-up that formula. I didn&#39;t know it would scare you so much. And there&#39;s something you should know, and it&#39;s that I love you." Didn&#39;t see that one coming. "What?&#33;" But I had to hear it again. Then he walked right up to me, and his face was inches from mine, and he said, in that adorable Liverpool accent of his "It&#39;s plain and simple: you love me, and I love you." I was stunned silent. I was so overwhelmed, forgot completely about Adam, Robert and Rimmer, and before he could continue, I just kised and hugged him. I think I cried too, and I thought about making a curry pie of some kind for him.

How very Portrait of a Lady this dream was.

Dave Lister from Red Dwarf:


Adam Corolola from The Man Show:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

many many mini-lucids

another Joe one

----------


## OpheliaBlue

alot of tornado dreams, and a few about Joe and Mitz

I had one LD where I was on a cruise ship going down a canal, and I suddenly went lucid, but I had little control. Ended up underwater but could still breathe. Lots of bubles. Was cool.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey there, dollface. Nice to have you back around.  ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey O  :smiley: 

I had an LD this morning, first one in months w00t&#33;

I was non lucid at first, and I was Kiera Knightly, wearing this absurdly gorgeous red gown. I was corseted up so tight that my boobs were exploding out of my neck. Orlando Bloom appeared and I became lucid. I don&#39;t normally go for Orlando...too skinny. But when he pinned me to the wall and tried to fish me out of that dress, well....I let him  ::teeth::  Fantastic dream kissing as always. And when I touched his face I kept thinking of Mike the baker...weird.

Then I woke up =/ Typical.

Missing and loving you all xoxoxoxoxo

----------


## Placebo

Congrats&#33; Nice to see you writing again  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

OH I had another LD a few nights ago. Can&#39;t remember what made me lucid, but as soon as I was, I tried to summon Doug (the sous chef). Didn&#39;t work, so me and Chris flew around the family room just like in that scene of Peter Pan "We can fly, we can fly, we can flyyyy&#33;" But Chris was too scared to fly unless I held him. Was weird because, even though I knew I was dreaming, I couldn&#39;t bare the thought of accidentally dropping the DC Chris. Heh.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh dang...I already posted this LD then forgot

well last night I had a non lucid where I was making out with a gay guy. Oh and then another where I was going to an ld4all convention and became a moderator, but then got banned...AT the convention lol.

----------


## Man of Shred

> oh dang...I already posted this LD then forgot
> 
> well last night I had a non lucid where I was making out with a gay guy. Oh and then another where I was going to an ld4all convention and became a moderator, but then got banned...AT the convention lol.[/b]




 A moderator at ld4all?  :Eek:  yikes that would be torture&#33;

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the other night I dreamt that Mitz and I were at the same airport at the same time, but in separate dimensions. So basically, she and I could see the same stuff and people, but we couldn&#39;t see eachother, so we had to communicate on our cells. Kinda hard to explain, but it was like, we were both at the same gate, approaching the same flight attendant, and the attendant could see both of us approaching, but Mitz and I couldn&#39;t see eachother. We were both on our cells saying crap like "I&#39;m at gate B33, looking at a blond chic..you see her?" "Yeah.."

Was weird.

Then I bought her an embalmed sea urchin at one of the tourist traps at the terminal. I should have gone lucid when the price tags kept dancing around, but did I?&#33; NO&#33;&#33; >:l

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> the other night I dreamt that Mitz and I were at the same airport at the same time, but in separate dimensions. So basically, she and I could see the same stuff and people, but we couldn&#39;t see eachother, so we had to communicate on our cells. Kinda hard to explain, but it was like, we were both at the same gate, approaching the same flight attendant, and the attendant could see both of us approaching, but Mitz and I couldn&#39;t see eachother. We were both on our cells saying crap like "I&#39;m at gate B33, looking at a blond chic..you see her?" "Yeah.."
> 
> Was weird.[/b]



..... ::shock:: 

..That&#39;s pretty damn cool, actually.  ::cooler::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

one about mitz and joe

he had parrots

----------


## OpheliaBlue

something about sharks

and Doug and Joe(from work)

kinda insomnia-ish last night... first time in ages =/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

doug

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Isilma

Doug ask if I wouldn&#39;t mind seeing only him. I didn&#39;t answer, but I was thinking "yes" to myself.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

more doug...dreamt that he was ok

this is getting old

----------


## OpheliaBlue

last night was one of those nights where I slept soooo good that I don't remember my dreams

the coronas helped  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dad alligator cabin dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

more doug poop can't remember exactly

I'm nipping this one

----------


## OpheliaBlue

last doug dream... waiting for me to atop talking to someone so he could then gave up and walked off.. very unlike him

----------


## OpheliaBlue

had one mroe doug dream, the one at the DART stop with his family where i ran and cried

then last night no dreams that I can recall, didn't sleep much because I was up late making out with Rich  ::kiss::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dream about going to get a sex change operation and my shrink was there trying to talk me out of it. she finally said "Ok but if you get the operation, you have to let me take a naked before and after picture of you so you can compare the two after the surgery, then maybe you'll change your mind" then I'm like "yaaa but then it's too late daHUR"

then something with Robert and moving my stuff out

but NO doug dreams  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh and Olga was going to get one too

----------


## The Cusp

What's with all the short enteries?  Are you not remembering much, or are you just not putting any effort into it?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> What's with all the short enteries? Are you not remembering much, or are you just not putting any effort into it?



it's called I get only about 10-15 minutes of internet time a day

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, that'll do it.  Do you keep a written DJ?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yeah, that'll do it. Do you keep a written DJ?



nah..I usually tell friends or my shrink about my dreams, and I find that's good enough for decent recall\

dreamt that I fell off a cliff and died

----------


## OpheliaBlue

doug

yellowstone

big grizzly bear

----------


## NeAvO

> doug
> 
> yellowstone
> 
> big grizzly bear







> dreamt that I fell off a cliff and died



Not meaning to intrude on your dream journal but you sure do have happy dreams :p

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Not meaning to intrude on your dream journal but you sure do have happy dreams :p



lol well yeah, lately they've been kinda crappy

my own fault because I'm just indulging in a bunch of weird shit

----------


## OpheliaBlue

slide

and Rich I think

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I WILDed...

then it went sppfffrrrrhrtzzzzzzzz...  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 about rob, then one about Don

what's with all the uni-syllabic american boy names lately?

Al, Mike, Doug, Joe, Rich, Rob, Don

lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 nights ago, the one where Rich was kinda trying to pull away because we were getting too close emotionally or something, and we were on the phone and he hung up on me and I was sad

last night I dreamt he was all "I love youuu" and I was like "wheeee"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 nights ago the one where I got shot in Oak Cliff then fell down but thought I MIGHT be ok but then I felt alot of warm blood coming out of my chest

then last night the one where I wanted to take Rich to the ocean and the mutual counter-indulgence thing

----------


## AURON

hah...when I was in my teens I had a roller blading accient where I was holding on the back end of the car, and i fell and rolled like a million times accros the road, and I got up and looked at my hands, and was like "i'm okay"....and then all of this blood started gushing from my head onto my hands.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> what's with all the uni-syllabic american boy names lately?
> Al, Mike, Doug, Joe, Rich, Rob, Don



I dunno, maybe cuz it's much easier to call it out when you're gettin some  ::hump:: 

Hey, check it out - most of those names have other definitions as well. Here's a little story I wrote...  ::deal:: 
Having trouble deciding who to *rob* next, Al stepped up to the *mike* to address the *rich* and powerful *don*, who had threatened to expose some dirt on him he *doug* up one day over a cup of *joe*.

THE END
 :smiley: 

(man, forgot about your DJ - it got dropped off my subscription during the changeover!)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HAHA awesome

I'd love a cup o' Joe actually :x

----------


## Tornado Joe

I haven't worn a cup since little league! 
(probably not the kind o' cup you're referring to, eh?)  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

well.. certainly not the one you wore in little league ew

what size you got now? (I prefer lattes)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woot! Another LD. Haven't had one in a while. Whenever I haven't had one in a while, I'll think to myself, "Huh.. haven't had an LD in a while" and I'll almost invariably have one that night.

I was dreaming about this big asian dude trying to drown someone in the pool of an apartment complex. I was watching this from inside one of the apartments, when I suddenly became lucid. So I summoned him to my room an explained to him that he was merely a character in a dream of mine, and that I was going to remove his head for trying to drown someone. He accepted this, and laid face down on the floor. Then this hack saw appeared in my hand, and I lowered it to his neck, but I thought "no fucking way can I do this.. even though I know I'm dreaming, this is just way too gross" So instead I turned my pointer finger into a light saber, and sliced his head off that way. Wasn't messy at all, but then his decapited head said "Hey! Nice work, you cauderized it as you cut it off.. well done you." I said thanks then woke up, hehe.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Haha Ophelia! That was funny, you shouldn't have used the lightsaber, you should have gone for the hack saw, seen how real and gross it was  ::D:  Or you could have just used your powers to push him in the pool and keep him under. Congrats on the lucid and sorry for my sadistic moment haha! I've been watching too many horror films recently  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. That's hilarious. I don't think I woulda used the hacksaw either. That'd just be...ugh. Lol. The lightsaber was a nice touch. I wonder what it is about severed heads, in dreams, that just wanna keep on talking. I've had that happen a few times.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Congrats, Opheil - on both the lucid dream and also using some restraint and not bangin' the guy before killing him!  :Happy:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha joe

several dreams about Al from work, and a couple of Dennis from work

then last night one about someone stealing all my money from my home, which some how consequently led to me being jobless and homeless and having to go back to the shelter.. alot of crying and feeling sorry for myself. took me a while to realize it was all just a dream after I woke up BOY was I relieved!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dreamt that I asked Jim from prepared foods to take me for dinner for my birthday. So he asked me to sit with him by the lake, and he looked kinda disappointed as he told me that he can't take me out (which I kinda knew because I think he has a girlfriend), but he gave me a coffee maker. I was like "SPAAAaaaaanks I already have a coffee maker ass"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

More Al dreams. Been having alot since he transferred to this store. In this one he was married and I met his wife and confessed to her that I was in love with her husband. And I think I was crying too. She was nice about it. Ok, wtf, I most certainly do NOT love Al. In fact, I think he's kind of a flake. He's just pretty. Geez  ::roll:: 

Then a BIG fat major tornado dream, where all RC's failed. And a place where I was able to give the kittens, but they were concerned about taking them because of how I have been failing with their litter training.

The tornado dreams always happen during times of big stress, like my job right now. Same with the kittens. Still don't know why the fuck I keep dreaming about Al. Wish I could just get lucid on one of them, then I could just fuck him and be done with it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh and last night the one where Jeff C. visited me and left me his penis. HAHA it stayed hard too, and I kept playing with it. It also had a condom on it.. weird  ::wtf2::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Crazy weird LD. First of all, 2 nights ago I dreamt about Michael J. from high school. Had a minor crush on him back then, but nothing huge. Never dreamt about him before. Anyway, so I WBTBed last night and went lucid at some point, can't remember exactly how, probably a DILD, and I was doing that thing where my dream eyes were closed and I was afraid to open them in case I opened my real eyes and woke up. But I had a break through. I made myself open them really slowly, and it worked! I could see my apartment, and all the furniture was wrong. And stuff was kinda blurry. I wanted more clarity so I said quietly, because I was afraid of waking myself or Chris up, "I would like some more lucidy please" and that worked too! I floated around some and looked around at all the misplaced chairs and such. Then I got bored and summoned Michael. He had a shaved head, kinda like the last time I saw him in real life. We started making out and it felt really great, but he had 2 tongues, and they were both shaped like tiny penises. I kept trying to change it with my mind, but no matter what I did, I was french kissing two little penises. I kinda didn't mind it so I just went with it. Then the dream changed and I don't remember much. I think I got some sex for a second or two, but kinda hard to remember with 2 little tongue dicks in my mouth hehe.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

more tornado dreams with RCs gone bad

and a couple with Waldo and Colin from work

mmmm....Collinnnnn...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a Colin LD the other night that was kinda frustrating.. can't remember everything exactly, been a few days, but no double tongue penises this time  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

annoying stress dream about accidentally leaving Chris on the train and not being able to get back on it and so I got in another one to follow it but it turned off on some different tracks and I really panicked but in the end it was OK because Julia Roberts and some other actor were on the same train as Chris and watched him for me until I was able to get him back and I was so thankful to her that I cried and hugged her..

..weird  ::|:

----------


## Burned up

> annoying stress dream about accidentally leaving Chris on the train and not being able to get back on it and so I got in another one to follow it but it turned off on some different tracks and I really panicked but in the end it was OK because Julia Roberts and some other actor were on the same train as Chris and watched him for me until I was able to get him back and I was so thankful to her that I cried and hugged her..
> 
> ..weird



Not just me having train dreams, then.

----------


## Merck

I hate most stress dreams.  I mean as if there weren't enough stress while awake you have to deal with crazy weird stress while asleep.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Rich

----------


## OpheliaBlue

KEWL triple LD last night. Actually early this morning because Chris woke me up so then I WILDed. The dream started off automatically about work, then I floated up spontaneously like I always do. After looking around for a few moments, I felt my lucidity slipping, but I had a breakthrough! I remembered to look at my hands. That always locks in lucidity for me. The first time I looked at them, the fingers melted until I had 2 palms with wiggly stubs lol. But the 2nd and 3rd time they were more normal so I was able to play around in the dream. Decided to have some fun with Colin from Catering, but he proved to be quite elusive. I tried calling him, paging him, even trying to transform another innocent DC into him but shaving his head with my hand and going "bzzzzzzzzzzz" as if my hand were electric clippers, but it made him mad. I finally gave up and that's when my subconscious rewarded me with something really hot and interesting: I saw a pair of NICE jeans walking a round, clearly being worn by an invisible sex god. He was completely invisible except for his jeans. So I quickly pushed him into the 'Team Members Only' receiving area, and shoved my hand down the front of his jeans to feel if there was anything good in there, and there WAS. So I went down on him and sucked on the biggest invisible *bleep* I could have dreamt up. Maaaan, I was going nuts. The fact that he was invisible (and mute, I might add) made it so fucking hot. We had sex too and it was wild. I brought him to my place in the 3rd LD, but stuff was really going wrong my then, like I had to manifest a bed from a broken couch, and when he was on top of me and I grabbed his ass, he started to melt like they always do. I couldn't fix it then I woke up. But it was still really fun and trippy.  ::teeth::

----------


## bro

Wow, I have got to read more of these! I liked this most recent lucid I must say. Never knew invisible..---er sex gods were that good :tongue2: . It's wonderful that you got lucid from just spontaneous floating, that hasn't happened to me in a very long time.

I'm glad you enjoyed this dream and that invisible...hmm what was it in his pants?

Sounded like it ended quite nicely.

More lucid luck to you.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm glad you enjoyed this dream and that invisible...hmm what was it in his pants?



it was a large invisible honker

Last night I dreamt that my mom started boozing up again. Alot of wine, like barrels of it. But before I confronted her, she confessed and said she was going to get help, but that it would be in the form of her veggin out on the roof. "I think there's a place where the shingles aren't too badly damaged and will hold me."

THEN I dreamt about this hot guy from work. Just alot of kissy feely stuff, was awesome. He and his sister moved in next door. Kinda interesting dream, because after I woke up, I was thinking how I'd like to meet a guy to kinda hang out casually with, who I DON'T work with, then I met a hottie on the train this morning IRL.. we'll see....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

recap of this week's nonlucid dreams:

- the one where Daniel called me about that yellow cricket bug that would latch on to you with its barbed legs and cut your flesh and lay its eggs in the wound and the eggs would grow until they looked like a big old clump of herpes or something and one got me =/

- the one with the GIGANTIC daddy long legs spider that was crawling all over the people in the audience in an auditorium and when it was crawling onto this one lady's lap and went for her face I got a big book and said "hold on I'm coming!" (I was scared at first but then got brave) and I ran up to it and did a side manuever and thwaped it with my book then it went flying then it came after me and I tried to pull it off my head but I was afraid of breaking off its legs dunno why

- then the one where I broke up with Robert again but it was in a different time and the shit about Sara

- then last night the one with the baby duck and the impressing (sp?)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Mike

mikemikemikemike

I don't deserve this

----------


## OpheliaBlue

started to WILD about buttercream then alarm went off

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I keep forgetting my dreams by the time I get to work to enter them here.. time to get unlazy and get an ACTUAL dj again =/

I remember Rich from a couple nights ago

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Weird nightmare about these achilles-biting scissors. Had to dismantle them, then Charles Ingles from Little House made boxes for all the kids' feet so that they could sleep without getting attacked. My mom sat around eating chocolates the whole time.

Go mom.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Weird nightmare about these achilles-biting scissors. Had to dismantle them, then Charles Ingles from Little House made boxes for all the kids' feet so that they could sleep without getting attacked. My mom sat around eating chocolates the whole time.
> 
> Go mom.



Rofl. Had to laugh at that one.  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Some LDs!!!  ::teeth:: 

One with Robert, frenching him in his truck (I knew it wasn't really him, just a DC.. well, I was lucid DUH). Was gonna go fuck him but then I lost the dream. THe next one was  REALLY hot black guy, like a circa 80's porn star looking guy.. he started stripping in front of me and he got to his boxers then something happened where I kept having to run around some department store. Found him again later but he was a chic, so I stood in front of him/her and willed the gender to change. I reached behind me and pulled his crotch to my butt and I could feel a boner. So I was like "HELL yeah" but then I saw some hoes then my alarm went off.

But YAY lucids.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

An LD the other night: I was going to hook up with someone I met on lavalife, but I had to run across a muddy park to get to his car and I fell in the mud.. reeeeally slowly. As I fell I became lucid, so I just let myself fall because I knew I could just get up and will myself clean and avoid an embarrasssing moment. Which was good because as I fell I noticed that he saw, and rushed out of his car to come help me. That would have been humiliating if I hadn't become lucid right then lol. Anyway, I used my finger as a magic wand and got rid of the mud right as he approached me. He looked confused because I could tell he had seen me fall, but there I was, upright and unscathed. He said "you all right?" and I said "Of course, why?" He looked even more confused, like he wanted to say "Didn't you just fall on your ass?" I just stood there looking at him as if HE were crazy, then the dream ended lol.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

RObert again.. uuuuugh. Non lucid though.

Will be having sweeeeeet Karl dreams soon me hopes  :Hi baby:   ::hump::   ::teeth::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

NASTY LD.. you guys will think I'm fucked up, don't know what made me do it. Sometimes, even though I'm lucid, I do things that don't make sense.. even in the context of a lucid dream.

Ok, so I dream I'm doing my taxes at H&R Block, things are looking quite vivid, having some trouble writing and typing things so I go lucid. I immediately float up and sail to a bedroom and try to summon Karl for a little lucid humpage. But what appeared was not a Karl.. was not even a guy. It was a petite, pregnant young lady. So I said 'Meh.. you'll do." And I turned into a guy and did her. Christ I felt like such a sicko when I woke up.

IN MY DEFENSE: I'm seeing this guy in real life and we've been on 3 dates and haven't had sex yet so I'm just hard up in a crazy way. He's a fantastic guy btw.

----------


## nina

Haha...I've so been there. Sometimes when you want some, anyone and anything will do. Don't even ask me about the freakish things I've had sex with in lucids when whomever I was trying to summon didn't quite show up as expected.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Wait, so you're saying a guy can be fantastic, even _without_ having had sex with him??  :Eek: 

Who are you, and what did you do with Opheli!?  ::shock:: 

 ::seeker::  _Interpretation corner: I believe you are seeing this "Karl" (with a "K"  ) as a somewhat innocent 'petite' creature yet to be devoured. The pregnancy aspect reflects the notion of something currently hidden, but expected to be revealed at sometime soon. As childbirth is, this 'revelation' will be cuomming from the groin region._ Do him, do him hard - and he shall be summoned in a more familiar form next time.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lmao Joe you know.. I'm almost embarrassed to admit that your interpretation makes complete sense

I just don't want to do him and that be that, ya know?

he's so nice, he reminds me of the man from 101 dalmations <3

----------


## Tornado Joe

> he's so nice, he reminds me of the man from 101 dalmations



*cough* doggie-style dream coming soon*cough*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *cough* doggie-style dream coming soon*cough*



101 different doggie-style positions O_O

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> 101 different doggie-style positions O_O



gosh you got a dirty mind!


 ::dancingcow:: 

(thats a good thing) haha  :Oops:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> 101 different doggie-style positions O_O



_Tornado Joe starts workikng out positions on paper..._

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Tornado Joe starts workikng out positions on paper..._



while you're at it, quit typing one handed  :tongue2:  ^^

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Waldo and Jim

Dancing with Waldo in the kitchen, then a dip, then Jim said "feel my lats!"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the one with the duplex and Christian (from WFM) and Dave and Conner and mitz gonna move in then couldn't. TP.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> ...and mitz gonna move in then couldn't. TP.



Why? Out of toilet paper?  ::huh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Why? Out of toilet paper?



Haha yeah, that was just short hand for the fact that I had to split the cost of toilet paper with Christian.

Was a funny dream actually, just couldn't be bothered to type out the whole thing.

----------


## Lomebririon

> _Tornado Joe starts workikng out positions on paper..._



There's a limited amount you can do with two people on their knees, short of doing things like hopping like a rabbit, or pretending you're riding a bicycle. Possibly combinations of actions like these.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

LD about driving a red porsche 944.

Alarm woke me up just after adjusting the mirrors with a simple wave of my finger.. I was so happy there too  ::blue::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

About a week ago the multiple LDs where I called Karl on the phone. Will post more later gotta clock in.

----------


## warock

I have only read the first page but i've gotta say...
Im liking it  :tongue2:   :drool:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

funny Karl ones where me and my brothers knew him 15 years ago (ID software guys) then the one where I couldn't find my lotion to put on makeup while Karl was in the shower and I didn't want him to see my naked face.... yet

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the Karl church dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

another Carsten dream

*barf - o - ramma*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So...I gotta ask:

Do any of these fragments actually help you _remember_ the dreams, after you've had them?  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

LD!! It was weird....I WILDed at around 3am when I couldn't get back to sleep, and I dreamt that I was in mitz's car and we were driving out of a car garage. I was immediately lucid so I decided to try to morph mitz into Karl (no offence to her, I was just horny and preferred a male  :tongue2:  ). 

Anyway, it worked, but only if I didn't look at the driver. So then I reached out to touch his thigh, thinking "Please don't be Mitzie's thigh please don't be mitzie's thigh" and it worked, it was definitely a guy's leg. So then I started feeling around and found a growing boner and began playing with it a bit. I started to get hella-horny but then my @^#%$ alarm went off  :Mad: 

So I had to finish awake heh

----------


## OpheliaBlue

One with Karl, chef Jim, Mitz and Edwin. Non-lucid.

I was supposed to go to the opera with Karl, but Mitz and Edwin got together, against me, and cancelled my date with Karl and replaced him with Jim. Something about screwing up Karl's credit card or something. I was like NOOOOOOOooooooooooo. Then Jim gave me a big hickey and I felt his boner (which felt like a giant demi-baguette) and then Karl flooded my mind so I pushed Jim off of me. Dream changed I forget the rest. But yay, I won't even cheat on Karl in my dreams.

I wub heem <3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 sexy Karl LDs this month. The furthest I've ever gone in a sexual LD actually.

Details at 7.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Making out with Aaron, no boner, finally got a boner but only had a few moments before it would go soft again and he said it HAD to be anal or nothing. So meh, whatever.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Brian

no margheritas

gotta pee, stupid asian bitch

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Sweet House, Babe*

A couple nights ago I dreamt about this girl who had a huge house made entirely out of sugar blocks. About 90&#37; of it were these cement block sized sugar cubes, but the windows were a sort of tempered glass made from clear sugar. She was still installing the windows when I was invited over. I wasn't lucid, but the dream was really really vivid. I noticed how the blocks of sugar were translucent, so I could see outside light coming through. And naturally the floor always had grains of sugar on it because every time you touched a block, some would scrape off. The floor was very crunchy.


*J.P. b&#252;ckt sich*

Last night was about a regional coordinator from work. I like him, and he's hot and all, but this dream blew me the fuck away. Can't remember anything by way of a preface, all I remember is he was bending over in my bathtub, pulling down his pants, and I was supposed to strap on a dildo and go to town. I know we did it twice like that, and while I don't remember the first time, I remember that during the second time, I was reflecting on how 'the first time felt soooo good' and I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror. Was such an odd position: my feet weren't even on the floor. I was just riding on top of him somehow, and my body looked like a 19-year-old porn star. I was just about to cum when he suddenly turned on the water, and all this really watery diarrhea came out of the faucet. How goatse-esque I thought.

Minus the poop I wouldn't mind a little reverse gender dildo shagging.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had an interesting LD with Vin Diesel last night  ::hump::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lots of nonLD Danny dreams

He's hot, so, what can I say.. he's my latest and greatest DC <3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

speaking of Danny dreams..

Dreamt we were trying to do it without my son catching us (weird I know), and we were doing it on the floor

*Spoiler* for _vulgarity_: 



all slow and anal



Then we went into another room that turned out to be a boutique. Only now, Danny was Barbara, a lesbian who I work with. We were checking out and trying on clothes and stuff, and I kept thinking to myself "Damn, I'm really lucky to have a lesbian girlfriend who's willing to strap one on and do me. Most lesbians aren't really in to that."

Hahahah, it was like it was never Danny, but Barbara all the time. Then Barbara's real life girlfriend, Melanie, was there too, and we were doing all these weird defensive arts moves, when Mel fell down and only I heard a tiny 'crack' sound. She broke her ankle. Don't remember much more than that. Had that dream yesterday during a nap.

----------


## ninja9578

Good Lord!  ::shock::   Awesome dream Ophelia.

----------


## XeL

> speaking of Danny dreams..
> 
> Dreamt we were trying to do it without my son catching us (weird I know), and we were doing it on the floor
> 
> *Spoiler* for _vulgarity_: 
> 
> 
> 
> all slow and anal
> ...




Haha, that's awesome  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wanted to do it with Danny and we were able to on our sides face-to-face. In real life, it doesn't work so we have to 'spoon' if we want to do it on our sides. Anyway, in the dream it worked, and felt goooooood, but then the alarm (dream alarm)) went off so he had to get ready for work. But I wanted to finish so he got up and pulled me half way off the bed and finished that way until the real life alarm went off.

Before that, a dream about a neighbour, very  ETSU Michael-esque. And Elizabeth from work was there. We were talking and she said he had a crush on me for ages and should ask me out. I just kept looking up at him and smiling in a very sweet way until he came real close to me, and I grabbed his face in my hands and kissed him. It was totally sweet. Then I went back to his house (next door) and we kept making out on the floor, and everytime we almost got into it, his dad would walk in the room and kind of "harUMPH!" like he didn't approve so we stopped...

Can't ever get my nut on in these fuckface dreams! >:l

----------

